# A Medicinal Refrigerator



## Danielsgb (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I'm back at it again. I am going to try building a grow box out of a refrigerator. I tried one many years ago when I did my first couple grows ops. Ran out of time,$ and space, then moved.
I'm starting this for ideas and comments for the build. I'll start a Grow journal or add it into my current journal ([FONT=&quot]https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal...here-goes.html) [/FONT]when I get it finished. I have a girl that needs adopting. 

I found a 150W Security Light that I bought many years ago for a grow light _some day_. It was in a top cabinet I forgot about. I made a remote ballast with a timer like the dual 150W timer/ballast in my main grow room. I planned on using a Cool Tube with the combo. I figured I have the light, timer, time, plants, dirt and legality so I might as well. I'm doing everything as cheaply as possible and DIY ideas are my bread and butter. I'll try to credit ideas I've picked up in the last few weeks to the right people, but when you smoke and forget it's tough.
I'm planning for 
A 150W HPS or maybe a CMH (definately one after some harvest $$)
Remote Ballast/Timer with a comp fan
A Cool Tube with its own air system with a comp fan
A exhaust through a carbon filter (maybe 2 or 3 comp fans) 
Soil at first (already have my girl in dirt), then SCROG either with soil or maybe go to DWC or bubble-ponics.
So here we go.
I posted on craigs list for a free fridge or upright freezer. I said I was making a smoker for my grandpa (to smoke fish). I got one from a remodel where the renters had hammered the kitchen. I got it home and started a bleach cleaning. After a couple passes it was ready to work on. I bled the freon (sp?), removed the compressor, wiring etc from the back. I replaced the clamps on the back to use later.
I started removing layers planning to jigsaw my way to combine the freezer/fridge. I got the light, temp control and got the piece of thin aluminum out to discover a foam layer. I got the freezer plastic bottom out to discover the same piece of foam. A smooth inside shell all the way.  I thought it would be SO much harder to get this far.
So I'm thinking a exhaust fan with carbon filter where the compressor was in the bottom of the back. I'm thinking a 3 1/2 PVC from the top of freezer to pull hot air from the top down and behind the "fridge" 
I have to cut the shelves off the doors, but I want the seal to stay good. Any Ideas? I was thinking the shears I use for ventilation tin. 
Anyone that has tried this before I'd love some pointers.  I'm surprised I haven't seen anyone with this set up. I'm worried about temps, but I'm thinking the Cool Tube with a remote ballast should make this possible. Here's a bunch of pics.
Daniels


----------



## drrasta47 (Apr 29, 2010)

This looks like it has a lot of potential man. I plan on making something similar with one of those horizontal freezers soon, so I'm gonna subscribe. Good luck!


----------



## mistahganja (Apr 30, 2010)

alright this may b a dumb question but hey im newb i can do that....ha
but were those holes u have your fans on already there or did u install those?


----------



## Gixxerboy (Apr 30, 2010)

I love the idea I had the same one about a month ago,as spring has sprung and the heat is coming my idea was to use the same type top and bottom style you have used.Cut out the freezer floor as you have done,replace the floor with a piece of glass and then attempt to use a cool tube and the freezer itself as a cooling device on a timer.Cool tube would keep condensation from building up on the HOT bulb.You are way ahead of me, far as i was able to get was looking at fridges at the store!Also looked a wine cabinets.Now thinking about using the wine cabinet as a dryer, temp and humidity controlled keep up the great DIY!


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 30, 2010)

Do you mean the holes in the fridge? The fan is the old one I removed. It wasn't powerful enough, plus I ditched it's wiring already. It's not a dumb ? cause I should have ordered the pics correct. I plan on the Cool Tube where that fan was, but I'm thinking the fan outside the fridge.
Daniels


----------



## Essex (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice I love a fridge grow, cool! lol


----------



## TCurtiss (Apr 30, 2010)

Dan,

I also grow out of a fridge and have a had 2 grows in it already, I have a current thread going on another board and also visit RUI

Check it out and let me know if you have any questions

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f54/growing-old-kemoore-fridge-19558/

Thanks

T


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 30, 2010)

Gixxerboy said:


> I love the idea I had the same one about a month ago,as spring has sprung and the heat is coming my idea was to use the same type top and bottom style you have used.Cut out the freezer floor as you have done,replace the floor with a piece of glass and then attempt to use a cool tube and the freezer itself as a cooling device on a timer.Cool tube would keep condensation from building up on the HOT bulb.You are way ahead of me, far as i was able to get was looking at fridges at the store!Also looked a wine cabinets.Now thinking about using the wine cabinet as a dryer, temp and humidity controlled keep up the great DIY!


I don't know how it'd work keeping the cooling equipment running. I thought about it, but decided I don't know nearly enough about how they work. I think a thermostat instead of timer would be needed. I was so stoked that it didn't need cut in between the freezer/fridge. I wanted a clean back to work from too.
I want to punch a 4" hole where the old fan was.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 30, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Dan,
> 
> I also grow out of a fridge and have a had 2 grows in it already, I have a current thread going on another board and also visit RUI
> 
> ...


That looks cool. That's what I'm going for.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 30, 2010)

Here's the Remote Ballast/timer pics. It should look incognito next to a locked fridge.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 30, 2010)

I got the inside shelves removed from the doors. I'm gonna replace it with white plastic of some type (haven't figured it out yet) to gain space. Any recommendations on if I should take that insulation under that black felt out? I'm not sure on that yet. If it would leak heat, cool but if it makes a mess/pain in the ass I'll leave it. The rubber seal on the doors survived pretty well. The door shelves were plastic, so a pair of shears and patience did it. 
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 30, 2010)

So I'm thinking a piece of remnant linoleum for the door (should be cheap). But I'd have to find white. Got  enough to think of that one. White linoleum sound good? I also thought about that insulation layer on the doors. A bare metal vs. metal with insulation won't matter. 
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 2, 2010)

Here's an update of what I got done today. I got the remote ballast with timer and 120 mm comp fan tested and the wires organized. It'll work great. Tons of air flow. I used a weird connector to the bulb to the keep confusion down. 
I got the stuff I needed for the air system for the Cool Tube from Home Depot. I used aluminum foil tape and clamps after coating both ends with the foil. I made a bracket out of a coat hanger for the bulb. 
I have a 4" sewer pipe for the main exhaust. I'm going down from the top where I'll make a carbon filter. It'll 90 at the bottom then out to where the compressor was. The another 90 then a fan. How's that sound?


----------



## jsgamber (May 2, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Here's an update of what I got done today. I got the remote ballast with timer and 120 mm comp fan tested and the wires organized. It'll work great. Tons of air flow. I used a weird connector to the bulb to the keep confusion down.
> I got the stuff I needed for the air system for the Cool Tube from Home Depot. I used aluminum foil tape and clamps after coating both ends with the foil. I made a bracket out of a coat hanger for the bulb.
> I have a 4" sewer pipe for the main exhaust. I'm going down from the top where I'll make a carbon filter. It'll 90 at the bottom then out to where the compressor was. The another 90 then a fan. How's that sound?


Sounds great dude! Don't stop! I wanna see more.


----------



## Danielsgb (May 2, 2010)

Well here's a build update Here's the fan I ordered to exhaust my Cool Tube. Thx jsgamber for the clue on that powerful little bastard. I got a spare to put somewhere. ($9.99 )
I'm planning passive intake but maybe add a 80mm fan. I got some stuff to get the holes drilled and PVC for Intake/Exhaust. I have the stuff to build the DIY Carbon scrubber and a 90 to head down. I have to cut the Main Exhaust hole also. I'll throw an update and new pics as I have the place in the garage where it'll go cleared out.
Later Daniels 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054


----------



## Danielsgb (May 3, 2010)

So I didn't get to much further on this project this afternoon and evening. I did get a ton of the garage cleaned and organized. I got a call on a bedroom set we had on Craigslist. Got $100 for it & it was a "get rid of on there or donate to Salvation Army". I got 2 more things for $60 to get rid of tomorrow. I get to buy meds & stuff for this project for the motivation on the garage. 
The Fridge is in it's new home. The wall of tubs behind was spread out over 2/3's of the floor and needed some consolidation. I can get to some serious work on this project now. I got 1/4 of Blue Dream for $80 and spent $20 on two 120 mm fans that are 134 cfm. 
I'm thinking about cutting the 4" PVC exhaust hole and two 3" PVC holes for tomorrow. I want them to be clean but didn't want to shell out $60 to $70 for two saw bits and they're for wood not metal and the plastic inside shell isn't worth that. I'll get it. I got a couple good jigsaw blades so we'll see how it goes.
I have an idea that I'm gonna try to get incorporated into this. I want to put a red and green light into the outside of the freezer door. Then use a light sensor to switch between R&G making it obvious if the plant is sleeping. I've got a rough plan but I need to go to Radio Shack to check out some things. I also thought about a small LED brake light from a wrecked car for the red. Any advice?
I'm also thinking of a buzzer-siren that would activate when either door opens in the dark time. That shouldn't be too hard. I want to get these in before the two door panels. I'm also thinking of a green bulb maybe under the Carbon filter. Any recommendations on a cheap lower power bulb? 
I'll get on this as I want to try Pepe in a SCROG. I've never done it so it'll be fun. Here's an old pic of her on the right.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 3, 2010)

I got the socket mounted into the fridge. It will be under the carbon scrubber.

So will either of these bulbs be fine in the Dark period.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000LWMSDY/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000COZ91Y&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0FEDNDZ8A5YR09T7B7CJ

http://www.amazon.com/Watt-A19-Green-Light-Bulb/dp/B000COZ91Y

I figure the Compact flo. b/c it's so close to that wall.
Any advice?
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (May 3, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Well here's a build update Here's the fan I ordered to exhaust my Cool Tube. Thx jsgamber for the clue on that powerful little bastard. I got a spare to put somewhere. ($9.99 )
> I'm planning passive intake but maybe add a 80mm fan. I got some stuff to get the holes drilled and PVC for Intake/Exhaust. I have the stuff to build the DIY Carbon scrubber and a 90 to head down. I have to cut the Main Exhaust hole also. I'll throw an update and new pics as I have the place in the garage where it'll go cleared out.
> Later Daniels
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054


Don't you just love Newegg? I ordered 3 more of these fans last Friday. Between you and me, they are going to run out!!! 




Danielsgb said:


> So I didn't get to much further on this project this afternoon and evening. I did get a ton of the garage cleaned and organized. I got a call on a bedroom set we had on Craigslist. Got $100 for it & it was a "get rid of on there or donate to Salvation Army". I got 2 more things for $60 to get rid of tomorrow. I get to buy meds & stuff for this project for the motivation on the garage.
> The Fridge is in it's new home. The wall of tubs behind was spread out over 2/3's of the floor and needed some consolidation. I can get to some serious work on this project now. I got 1/4 of Blue Dream for $80 and spent $20 on two 120 mm fans that are 134 cfm.
> I'm thinking about cutting the 4" PVC exhaust hole and two 3" PVC holes for tomorrow. I want them to be clean but didn't want to shell out $60 to $70 for two saw bits and they're for wood not metal and the plastic inside shell isn't worth that. I'll get it. I got a couple good jigsaw blades so we'll see how it goes.
> I have an idea that I'm gonna try to get incorporated into this. I want to put a red and green light into the outside of the freezer door. Then use a light sensor to switch between R&G making it obvious if the plant is sleeping. I've got a rough plan but I need to go to Radio Shack to check out some things. I also thought about a small LED brake light from a wrecked car for the red. Any advice?
> ...



I'd definitely go to either a Harbor Freight or a Farm and Fleet and pick up a set of hole saws. I got the set in this pic from Harbor Freight for $9 and it has up to 5"!!! 

Rather than spend $$'s on something to tell you someone opened it up, why not get something to keep them out in the first place...a lock?  But then again, you can do both. Just put your $'s where it makes the most sense at the time. Remember our mantra..."I am a cheap bastard", "I am a cheap bastard", "I am.....


----------



## Danielsgb (May 3, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Don't you just love Newegg? I ordered 3 more of these fans last Friday. Between you and me, they are going to run out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well now I'm off to Harbor Freight in the morning. Thought it was a rape for those.  I was going to the Restore (sells used and spare construction crap) to look for a couple things. I already found the activator for the red light at the house. Cost'n me nothing on that part. I'm trying that part for fun. I sold a sewing cabinet on craigslist for $30 so I'll get a $20 thermometer and paid for my shipping on fans. I temp wired the green bulb socket and tested it. Worked fine. I'll get an update again soon. I'm on a mission.

Forgot some pics


----------



## jsgamber (May 3, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Well now I'm off to Harbor Freight in the morning. Thought it was a rape for those.  I was going to the Restore (sells used and spare construction crap) to look for a couple things. I already found the activator for the red light at the house. Cost'n me nothing on that part. I'm trying that part for fun. I sold a sewing cabinet on craigslist for $30 so I'll get a $20 thermometer and paid for my shipping on fans. I temp wired the green bulb socket and tested it. Worked fine. I'll get an update again soon. I'm on a mission.


Gotta love Sativas! Keep it up bro! Here's what you are looking for. I got the 18 pc. for $9.99 *http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result/?category=425&q=hole+saw+set*. You might want to bring some "extry caesh", you know "moola" 'cause you might see things like this that end up in yer baeskeet'  *http://www.harborfreight.com/thermo-hygrometer-with-clock-96417.html* (don't I sound like Andy Taylor...right Opie?) 

I'm on a mission too...I invented (plagiarized)  a new humidifier. I made it out of a Cat Waterer, Sponges, 4" PVC and a fan. Nothing yet on humidity change but I just put it in and turned it on and closed it up. I'll give it an hour!  or  ooorrr 

peace


----------



## TheJointProject (May 4, 2010)

I'm on a mission too...I invented (plagiarized)  a new humidifier. I made it out of a Cat Waterer, Sponges, 4" PVC and a fan. Nothing yet on humidity change but I just put it in and turned it on and closed it up. I'll give it an hour!  or  ooorrr 

peace[/QUOTE]

yo JSGam can u post a pic of that DIY humidifier? sounds interesting


----------



## mistahganja (May 4, 2010)

wha gwan?
Back again still peiceing together all the equipment I need for my first grow and I was just reading around the internet and I came across this web page with a refrigerator build set up. I was wondering wha all u professionals have to say about it. There's a pic that completely explains the set up ill try to up load k (newb) for those of us who dnt like reading. But here is the link

http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseedbank.com/Growguides/Growing-guides/how-to-grow-marijuana-indoor-2.html


----------



## mistahganja (May 4, 2010)




----------



## mistahganja (May 4, 2010)




----------



## jsgamber (May 4, 2010)

TheJointProject said:


> I'm on a mission too...I invented (plagiarized)  a new humidifier. I made it out of a Cat Waterer, Sponges, 4" PVC and a fan. Nothing yet on humidity change but I just put it in and turned it on and closed it up. I'll give it an hour!  or  ooorrr
> 
> peace


yo JSGam can u post a pic of that DIY humidifier? sounds interesting[/QUOTE]

I don't have a pic of what I built but here is where I got the idea *http://www.instructables.com/id/Evaporative-Humidifier/*.

I didn't have the right size dish and my sponge was one of the bigger ones you would use to wash wall or windows with (4"x6"x2"). So use a bit of imagination. I have Water Dish filled up, a small sponge sitting in the watter, big sponge on top of little sponge to "wick" up the water. I taped a 120mm fan to the end of a 10" length of 4" PVC, set the other end of the PVC on the big sponge so that the airflow travels through the sponge. Taped the PVC to the water reservoir to keep it standing up.

Results: No help. My thinking is the sponge is too thick and the fan doesn't have enough static pressure to push air through a thick wet sponge. I just threw it all together in about 10 minutes so I'm gonna go back and use smaller sponges tonight. I'm sure it's gonna work because people are still looking at that link after two years.


----------



## Danielsgb (May 4, 2010)

Well my morning started off on a hell bent mission.
I've been saying I'm a cheap bastard for quite some time and I sure as hell was today. Harbor Freight got my hole saw set $10, one $4 timer and a chew toy for my Security Guard / Assistant / Dis-organizer The Restore was good for a $2 timer that runs down from 30 min. for the green light socket. I got some PVC fittings for $1 a piece compared to $4-6 from Lowes. I got a few extra in case mine didn't work out and duplicates can be returned. I stopped at Radio Shack for some Red & Green bulbs. That's a random idea I got while  and I figure I got a while to figure it out.
I got back and got on it. The Green Light Timer is all hard wired & tested. I got the power strip mounted in the center (now I need one more timer) I started the lower Exhaust hole last night before I knew there were $10 hole saw sets and I started there. I was a good inch off and I'll make it work. The hole saws are not meant for metal and I tried my best but the metal won. I even dulled the shit out of the 4" one before I gave up. (Wonder if that counts on the lifetime warranty) It worked great for the inside plastic shell. I got the Cool Tube intake and exhaust in. I used the 4" hole saw and scraped the foam out then used it from the outside to mark the hole. Then I used a jigsaw and got the holes in good. I got the tubes in but need to work on a way to stiffer and tighten them. Thinking Gorilla glue. I'll have to ponder the lower hole and I'm yet to work out a intake for the chamber. Here's a pic of the girl I plan to put in here.
So I'll have a 4" PVC with a DIY carbon scrubber on the top and a fan in the place the compressor was. What fan would anyone advise? I was thinking a ducting booster but I'm still researching it.
Back after some more of this hair-brained project that I've been randomly thinking of for a LONG time. It's 4:20 so i gotta burn and ponder.
Daniels


----------



## mistahganja (May 4, 2010)

I'm guessing by the amount of feedback that idea was garbage?


----------



## Danielsgb (May 4, 2010)

mistahganja said:


> I'm guessing by the amount of feedback that idea was garbage?


I checked it out that's a lot of heat from a 400 or 250 It doesn't really show to much. I thought a 2 stage w/ mum/clone and flowering was too much to fit in. I want 1 maybe 2 plants. 6 hrs is a bit quick to decide it's garbage.
I got the 4" exhaust tube cut and a post about the lights to show if the Sun's up in there. It's on
A bored electrician to answer your questions 
#1002
later Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 5, 2010)

Well here we go again. My hell bent mission continues.
I sold a mirror for $10 and an offer for $20 on a $40 terrarium on Craigslist, so off to Harbor Freight for a dremal to get this 4" hole cut. The flier from yesterday had it for $20, so I was too happy and baked to remember another timer. I got the thermometer for $20 at Target. I just need one more PVC piece but I have what I need for the Cool Tube exhaust. I laid a temp layer of alum. duct tape to keep the Gorilla glue from leaking. 
Daniels


----------



## Phase420 (May 5, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Well here we go again. My hell bent mission continues.
> I sold a mirror for $10 and an offer for $20 on a $40 terrarium on Craigslist, so off to Harbor Freight for a dremal to get this 4" hole cut. The flier from yesterday had it for $20, so I was too happy and baked to remember another timer. I got the thermometer for $20 at Target. I just need one more PVC piece but I have what I need for the Cool Tube exhaust. I laid a temp layer of alum. duct tape to keep the Gorilla glue from leaking.
> Daniels


good luck on this. i was about to build one of these but i didnt know where to place it to not look to suspicious. So i scratched it for now but still have the fridge! O yeah i love harbor freight!!! i buy the store when im there...lol


----------



## TCurtiss (May 5, 2010)

What is that PVC piping doing on the inside?

That is going to take up a lot of room, are you making a veg / flower thing out of it?

If not just have the exhaust rise and go out the top


----------



## Danielsgb (May 5, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> What is that PVC piping doing on the inside?
> 
> That is going to take up a lot of room, are you making a veg / flower thing out of it?
> 
> If not just have the exhaust rise and go out the top


I'm going for stealth and I can get a fan where the compressor was. Plus I already had the 4" PVC with 90 and the left-over piece to go to the fan. I'm only planning for 1 maybe 2 plants. maybe SCROG. 
Daniels


----------



## TCurtiss (May 5, 2010)

I was think of getting some Dynamat to put on the inside walls to remove some of the fan noise myself and I have been using sold 4 inch vent tubing coming off the back of mine going up to an exhaust port in the roof of the garage

Looking good


----------



## TCurtiss (May 5, 2010)

And you are better off with the fan on the inside of the box, I think it will be much louder on the outside, test it out 1st and see what works best


----------



## gumball (May 5, 2010)

I am liking this Daniels, a lot! But please wait on your cmh, I want to show you some info I already researched. But I am on my phone, and its pain full enough to post replies, let alone pull up research. I will post it for you tonight.


----------



## Danielsgb (May 5, 2010)

gumball said:


> I am liking this Daniels, a lot! But please wait on your cmh, I want to show you some info I already researched. But I am on my phone, and its pain full enough to post replies, let alone pull up research. I will post it for you tonight.


Yea no hurry. I have a HPS bulb and I want to see the temp difference to be able to tell how much less heat. I have some work to go. Then a bunch of testing.
I'm working the rear lower 4" hole w/ a dremel. I've been at it 1 hr and got 1/4 maybe 1/3. I needed a  and a smoke before I re-attack.
Daniels


----------



## TCurtiss (May 5, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Yea no hurry. I have a HPS bulb and I want to see the temp difference to be able to tell how much less heat. I have some work to go. Then a bunch of testing.
> I'm working the rear lower 4" hole w/ a dremel. I've been at it 1 hr and got 1/4 maybe 1/3. I needed a  and a smoke before I re-attack.
> Daniels


You can buy 4 inch drill bits from Home Depot for like 20 dollars and they come out perfect


----------



## Danielsgb (May 5, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> You can buy 4 inch drill bits from Home Depot for like 20 dollars and they come out perfect


 I have a wood/set look up above the one at Home Depot I saw was more like $28-34


----------



## gumball (May 5, 2010)

sorry man, got busy, and got stoned, then got tired and got stoned again. i cant get the pdf I wanted to show you to upload, to big, cant shrink, bla, bla, bla... 

i did get a pic of the difference in the energy output between the 3k vs 4k across the differant wavelengths of light

and some links to posts i did on what I found:
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/277820-noob-advice-133.html#post3999883
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/277820-noob-advice-134.html#post4006568 

so point being, the 150watt 4k produces the wider power spectrum than the 3k , similar to the bulbs riddleme refered, and they are all in the mastercolor family. these, however, have to run on a pulse start metal halide bulb. dont know if you knew that or not.

help this helps you make the right decision for you. i think with the power spectrum of the 4k, it somewhat compensates for the lesser lumens, thats why i am choosing it, when the time comes that is.


----------



## Danielsgb (May 5, 2010)

I got the Cool Tube rear in and I put the Cool Tube in and got pics. I have to finish the rest of the mounting gear so I'll get on that in the morning. I also got the 4" hole cut in, but I have to do some minor adjusting and cut the tube. I also got the reflector made and the first part of it's mounting figured out.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 6, 2010)

Here's some pics of where I'm starting this morning. 
I decided to put the upper rack in to use as a support for the front end of the Cool Tube. I have to trim more of the middle out. I made a quick trial hanger piece. I realized the other tube is too close to my reflector hood so I have to adjust it. 
So I'll have an update later today.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (May 6, 2010)

Looks good so far. I wish I was able to use the 4" pvc, those smooth pipes are probably quiter than the duct work I got, even though I'm using 6" duct with 4.75" pc fans. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Danielsgb (May 6, 2010)

Well I got a ways so far.
I cut more slots out of the upper rack then twisted off the metal pieces. I covered it in aluminum duck tape. You can run your hand over them without bleeding I made a new support out of a yellow coat hanger. I modified the hood reflector support (it's in the 4th pic) to hold the rear, and I'm yet to do the front. There's some reflector trimming to figure out still. I bent the vent piece over the clamp, it looks better. 2nd pic. I added another coat hanger support
I started working on the Cool Tube fan mounting part. The dremel had a wheel and I was off smoothing it. I was finishing and the MJ DIY build Gods smiled upon me. The door bell rang and UPS delivered my two fans. Gotta love Newegg. A 134 CFM comp fan for the Cool Tube exhaust. I'll get it in later. I'm thinking a normal 120mm 75CFM on the intake added later if needed.
I got the 4" hole fine tuned & it's fit tight. A pic shows the clearance on the front door. Think the 134 fan on the end will pull enough? I could add a fan right behind the filter on the top end. 
Back again after I get some more done.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (May 6, 2010)

i think i remember you saying something about ripping out the plastic, not sure. but you know with all that reflective looking white plastic in there lining the walls and ceiling, you may not even need a relflector hood for that light. just a thought!


----------



## jsgamber (May 6, 2010)

I don't know dude. But it looks like your on a mission...A mission from God!!!

Looking awesome. My Newegg package arrived at someone else's house but I got it yesterday. I'm telling you $9 for a 134cfm fan with great static pressure and is quiet (40db ok quiet for a fan that pushes that much air) is hard to pass up!!.

One thing you will find with the 4" PVC is it perfectly dampens the sound of the fans once everything is sealed up.

Anybody need a good humidifier for under $5? Come check out my DIY humidifier in my cabinet build.

peace


----------



## crunkyeah (May 6, 2010)

One thing I've seen with fridge grows is terribly high temperatures. Now it looks like you've got the proper fans so it shouldn't be too much of a problem. But I want to pitch in that insulation keeps heat in. I don't know if you've already gutted it or not, since I haven't read the whole thread. I just wanna say that insulation keeps heat in a fridge just as well as it does for cold.

Just somethin to think about if those fans don't cool it like you want, just tryin to help


----------



## Danielsgb (May 6, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> I don't know dude. But it looks like your on a mission...A mission from God!!!
> 
> peace


And on the Eighth Day he said "let there by Artificial Light to Grow Pepe"

I got it going. I got the exhaust tube trimmed on top, laid out some zip ties to hold it later. Then I wired the bulb, and gave it a try. 

The socket is about 8" from the back. The top shelf the fatty fan is on is 17" from the bottom of the Cool Tube.
I started this thread eight days ago and can't believe I got this far already.
Daniels


----------



## crunkyeah (May 7, 2010)

I'm impressed it looks great!! Good work  I always thought the idea of having a grow fridge was awesome. What are your temps in there with it all sealed up? And is it light proof?


----------



## drrasta47 (May 7, 2010)

that thing looks awesome man! way to git r done!


----------



## gumball (May 7, 2010)

man that is a clean setup. the adjustable rack is awesome, gives you very granular control over positioning. just attach you a plastic bin beneath it and you can water in place also, if need be. 

i dont remember, but why is it that your intake is coming up from the bottom, all the way to the top? 

you know, you could put a green light in the fixture builtin to the refrigerator. then during lights out you could open it up and have light without messing up the plant cycle. granted the rest of the room would have to be dark before you open it up.


----------



## Danielsgb (May 7, 2010)

Somebody bought a terrarium for $45 on Craigslist this morning so I was off to Harbor Freight to get the other timer I needed. I went to Home Depot to return some things and get the rest of what I need. Here's a pic. I put the light on and both doors closed. NO fans in and it went from 55 to 89 in about an hour and a half. I'm off to some air flow work.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 7, 2010)

Here's my progress.
I got both fans mounted. I ran it with only the Main Exhaust and the HPS and it went from 60 to 78 in an hour and a half. I connected the Cool Tube Intake tube and it sucks some serious air through. I quit for the night but tomorrow I'll try it with both fans. I have a 12V 1.25A power adapter. I can run both 12V .6A off that right? I have a 12V .5A that I used to test them separately.
I still have to do the Main Intake. I'm thinking a 4" hole straight down to the far left of the Main Exhaust (heading straight forward) I may need to add a fan and it would be pointing to add circulation too. I could add a piece of screen to the very bottom. It would be good to put some good caulking in the Main Exhaust cavity while it's laying down and I need to clean the bottom with bleach water. I'd rather do it now instead of before the grow. 
I plan for 1 maybe 2 plants and if it's 2 I think both pots would fit. I'll mount the Power Strip securely in the morning and I want to work out the filter. I have something to try to figure out
While ALL baked and following a pretty new Honda for way to far I noticed it had a LED third brake light that would be perfect for the door. I went to Radio Shack and got lights that I think might work. I was on my way to my last stop at the Rescue Mission to get the power adapter. I passed a salvage yard and thought "Fuck it,might as well check". The guy said to go look and I asked the price range he said $35-50. he told me an area to check out and I found one on a Hyundai Tiburon. I went back to see a price. He said $25 and gave me a screwdriver and a wire cutter. I had to cut the fiberglass apart to get to the screws. It would have been much easier with the right socket set. Oh, well. I won and took the tools back. He saw what I had and said $10. Gotta love that. Now I just have to figure out if I can use it. It's 12V 3.5W. I want it come on when it's dark time in there.
I also decided to change the hood reflector. I'll put a 1/3 skin from the front to above the socket right on the Pyrex. 
How's it looking?
Daniels


----------



## pwizzle (May 7, 2010)

Fuck yeah man, comin along nice.
Good shit


----------



## gumball (May 8, 2010)

not sure of your electrical know how, pretty good form what I have seen so far. but 3.5watt/12volt=.29amp. hope that helps you out.


----------



## crunkyeah (May 8, 2010)

Sounds great that it's all coming together man 

My only question is: What's the purpose of the LED strip during the night time? That would actually be stressful for your ladies if it wasn't running in the dark period. I'm a little confused by that.


----------



## gumball (May 8, 2010)

yeah, i thougt it was only green light you could run at nighttime??


----------



## Danielsgb (May 8, 2010)

crunkyeah said:


> Sounds great that it's all coming together man
> 
> My only question is: What's the purpose of the LED strip during the night time? That would actually be stressful for your ladies if it wasn't running in the dark period. I'm a little confused by that.


The LED will be for outside the door. I'll wire it to a photo cell. It's so my high ass doesn't open it when I shouldn't. (or my mom or sis) It's more of an added fun thing. I have a socket inside (right side in some pics) for a green CFL on a 30 min run-down timer. here's the green bulb http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000LWMSDY/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000COZ91Y&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0FEDNDZ8A5YR09T7B7CJ
Daniels


----------



## soohighrightnow (May 8, 2010)

all i can say is wow!!!you built a high tech fridge man...good job hope all works great for ya!!! happy growing...when do you plant to start your plants in it???


----------



## Danielsgb (May 8, 2010)

Here's today's progress.
I got the Main Intake tube in. I put a 3" PVC in with a window screen cover on the bottom end. On the top I put a piece so I can mount a 120mm fan to suck in. I figure the window screen will keep any bugs out.
I got both fans powered and I'm testing the temps now. Started at 67, now as I type 50 minutes later it's at 68.
I'll throw an update after I eat some dinner. At one and half hours 68.5 At two and half hours 68.5 still At 7 Hrs. 65 
Daniels


----------



## crunkyeah (May 8, 2010)

I'm very impressed by your ability to keep the temps down in there! This is definitely a work of art! That lights out indicator idea is pretty cool, I might add.

When do you expect it will be occupied?


----------



## gumball (May 8, 2010)

hey daniels, very nice!

where did you get the black adapters for the 120 mm fan? do you know what diameter they are? 

very nice looking though, did you end up taking the reflector out?


----------



## Danielsgb (May 8, 2010)

They were from Home Depot. Near the PVC stuff. They are for drainage I think. Near the sewer pipes says 5", but they fit in a 4" tube. they have round and square. About $2. I'm undecided on the reflector. I'm leaning to skinning 1/3rd of the top right on the Pyrex. I still have some work to do. I have to finish the carbon filter. I have to remount the power strip. I also have to put the Red LED on the door. Also the little Green one. Then the last hard part. I have to put the smooth white board on the inside of the doors. I'm guessing a few days till Pepe gets to see her new apartment.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (May 9, 2010)

thanks daniels, thats MUCH cheaper than buying HVAC duct work to do it!


----------



## Danielsgb (May 9, 2010)

A dremel, aluminum duct tape, and a few coat hangers will solve many problems
jsgamber has a great one I saw those on. I got some other ideas from there. Thx jsgamber
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/310497-new-cabinet-grow-9x4x18-complete.html

Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 9, 2010)

Today's update
I got the Carbon Filter made today. I mounted a 4" X 6" vent to the 4" PVC hard 90. I made a 6" tube of 1/2 screen. I covered the far rough end with a layer of aluminum tape. I covered the end with 2 layers after the cap was on, then tightened it. It's 8" long and fits in just right. Think that will cover the smell? If it doesn't I'll add one to the other end I guess.
I might work on it some more tonight. I have to start testing the temps in the morning. 
Daniels


----------



## drrasta47 (May 10, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Today's update
> I got the Carbon Filter made today. I mounted a 4" X 6" vent to the 4" PVC hard 90. I made a 6" tube of 1/2 screen. I covered the far rough end with a layer of aluminum tape. I covered the end with 2 layers after the cap was on, then tightened it. It's 8" long and fits in just right. Think that will cover the smell? If it doesn't I'll add one to the other end I guess.
> I might work on it some more tonight. I have to start testing the temps in the morning.
> Daniels


So this is generally the best way to take care of smell? What is the actual filter made out of? Where do you get it?

BTW I've been watching since day one, and this thing is coming together very well. I aspire to making something very similar one day in the near future.


----------



## Danielsgb (May 10, 2010)

I felt like shit today so only did some temp testing.
Here's the temp run for today.
9-10 52 to 63 
10-11 63 to 64
11-1 64-66.5
1-4:20 66.5-69
So in summary from 9am to 4:20 it went from 52 to 69. Basically it seems to take an hour to warm up then rises slowly. I'm thinking I'll need to vary the Cool Tube exhaust to get it in between 70 and 80. Then vary as the garage stays warmer into summer



drrasta47 said:


> So this is generally the best way to take care of smell? What is the actual filter made out of? Where do you get it?
> 
> BTW I've been watching since day one, and this thing is coming together very well. I aspire to making something very similar one day in the near future.


I haven't used the DIY carbon scrubber yet as my other grow is just about to flower some Ladies (check it out) I have a DIY ozone generator I built for my first grow (something like 7-8 yrs ago) that I may rebuild. 
It's activated Carbon. What I have is a Honeywell enviracare Universal Replacement Pre-Filter. I got it at Walmart if I remember right I think it was about $6. It's a wide piece that I'll cut to fit. 
As far as I know the best is the ozone generators. Glad to have you along drrasta47 (and you others) It should be a fun Grow Journal. 
Daniels


----------



## gumball (May 10, 2010)

sorry you felt like shit bro, but good to see your temps were right. what are ambient temps like in the garage? mines in the garage too, and have been up in the 90's, and my cab always stays a few degrees below, but never at optimum temps. i think all the material from my cooltube idea only absorbs and generates more heat. oh well


----------



## Danielsgb (May 10, 2010)

gumball said:


> sorry you felt like shit bro, but good to see your temps were right. what are ambient temps like in the garage? mines in the garage too, and have been up in the 90's, and my cab always stays a few degrees below, but never at optimum temps. i think all the material from my cooltube idea only absorbs and generates more heat. oh well


Yea the weekly Sunday night shot I give myself for my MS wounds me some Monday mornings. My Grandparents are staying the night for some early Dr. appts. So I'll get a late start tomorrow. garage ambient temp seems to be 52 this morning, 49 and 55 the last few. As the weather warms it should too. It's been cold & rainy here in MT for the last week, so we'll see. I'm happy it hasn't been a 90 after a couple hrs issue. I'm thinking all the metal around mine absorbs heat that the airflow pulls out.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (May 10, 2010)

ahh, MT=Montana=worry bout cold more than hot huh!


----------



## crunkyeah (May 11, 2010)

For the most part yeah, except in July and August, then we worry about heat just like everywhere else.

Nice to see another Montana grow though


----------



## Danielsgb (May 11, 2010)

Well the Grandparents took off for their DR. appts and I'm feeling better so I'm on my mission. I have to re-mount the Power Strip and re-wire both fans. I'll put them on separate power adapters so they can be on seperate timers. I have to Duct tape the back of the 4" tube. I also have to redo some caulking cause it moved when I zip-tied the 4". I need to wrap that Carbon filter. Then it's on to the LED's in the door.
Back with some new pics soon.



crunkyeah said:


> For the most part yeah, except in July and August, then we worry about heat just like everywhere else.
> 
> Nice to see another Montana grow though


 Yea I'm thinking it'll have to be moved into the basement bout sept.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 11, 2010)

I got the Power strip re-mounted and both fans wired to their own power adapters. One is on a 12v 1A, the other is on a 12V 833mA. I got the caulking done. The thermometer's remote sensor is mounted. The red LED is on the front of the freezer door and wired into the inside, then I hot glued it in. The filter is wrapped and ready for some stank.
Tomorrow I'll run it for 16hrs and see what the temps do. I want to see what 15 minutes off on the Cool Tube exhaust does to the temps.
I have to work on the inside of the doors too.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (May 11, 2010)

that is a great design with the main chambers exhaust right beside the cool tube to pick up the heat transmitted through the cool tube material, and the cool tube is still on its own intake/exhaust system too. i think you will have good temps, and you may even withstand summer in the garage. i say leave the insulation in the doors and just cover with reflective material.


----------



## Danielsgb (May 12, 2010)

gumball said:


> that is a great design with the main chambers exhaust right beside the cool tube to pick up the heat transmitted through the cool tube material, and the cool tube is still on its own intake/exhaust system too. I think you will have good temps, and you may even withstand summer in the garage. i say leave the insulation in the doors and just cover with reflective material.


Yea I plan on leaving it in there. It needs a solid piece on the lower part for sure. It's pretty weak. I just want to replace with a white panel board. Then I have to put the seal back on. I plan to cut the paneling, mark the holes, pre-drill, then fit it on with the rubber seal. It should keep the seal tight enough for no light leaks. I'm waiting to install the green LED bulb on the door till I make sure it'll work with my red. I'll work on the lower door today. It's a full test run today. Started at 50 degrees at 7:20 and now it's 8:20 and it's at 58. 
I have some work to do again today on my main garden also. Clones need dirt work. I'm helping my caregiver (for some meds) with some clones, and 3 of my prize 6 are getting up-canned to their last pot today. Pepe for this fridge is going to her next pot. I'm thinking about putting #8 (from my sig link) in here too. I have a future mother that is either Lemon Skunk or Hash Plant X Haze that needs a bigger pot too. Wrong genetics or it'd go in here. 
I'll throw some temp updates on this with an edit every few hours today.
Daniels
temps so far lwr. is the gauge on lower shelf. 
7:20 temp 50
9:20 temp 58 lwr. 58
10:20 temp 60 lwr. 59
11:20 temp 61 lwr. 60
1:05 temp 61 lwr. 60 Cool Tube Exhaust off
1:20 temp 62 lwr. 62 Cool Tube Exhaust off still Now main therm. out for ambient garage temp on next update
2:20 temp 64.9 amb. 55.
6:20 temp 67.7 amb 58.8
8:20 temp 68 amb. 57
8:50 temp 68.4 amb. 58.5


----------



## jsgamber (May 12, 2010)

Dude you are kicking ass and taking names!! Just plain outstanding work!

Past few days have been a mission for me too! I've got a plant that's ready to clone which means flowering isn't too far to think about. I've been working on the getting the other two chambers ready for plants and I have moved my Mothers and clones from the bottom area to the top. Doing and re-doing the first chamber and getting things worked out has made the other two chambers build out relatively quickly.

I've got pics but need to get them up. I'm so bad at keeping updated. 

Keep it up bro!


----------



## gumball (May 12, 2010)

so about 10 degrees off from ambient??? i get abot 12-14 degrees off from ambient, but in carolina humidity plays a role i think. montana is more dry is it not? ur frig may have to go to the basement during ur summer!! i dont know what im gonna do with mine, bare with it i guess. i do have an idea about a water cooled cpu cooler as an AC??? thoughts for the future...


----------



## Danielsgb (May 12, 2010)

Here's the Temp run and what I'm thinking. It seems to stay at 10 degrees over the ambient garage temps. I'll leave it going overnight to see what the lowest overnight drop is. At 7 am (or around there) I'll see where it's at then turn the exhaust off and get it to 85 then start on getting it to stay there. The Cool Tube exhaust system seems unnecessary till it warms up here.  from gumball "i get abot 12-14 degrees off from ambient, but in carolina humidity plays a role i think. montana is more dry is it not? " my humidity stays around 20 to 30 in my indoor garden so far (on my first crop there) the garage seems to be around 25-30
So I put the big pots in there to see if 2 would fit. They will even on the very bottom. Here's the distance's to the light.
Big pots.
40" lowest
23" lowest shelf
Here's some pics of #7 & #8 from my main garden that I was planning on putting in here. I planned on a couple weeks before the flip to 12/12. They are stragglers that need an orphanage. After today's up-canning of 3 of the main 6 I'm thinking there's no way I can fit all 6 in my chamber for all 9 or 10 weeks. What a problem Now I'm thinking 2 of the best 6 will go in here. They are UB style 4 headed queens I topped 3 of the 6 and 1 added to these 3 will fill this area. I'll get an update on my grow journal with pics from today's dirt work. I'll take the 2 out there for a photo shoot in the morning. 
Daniels


----------



## gumball (May 13, 2010)

looks good so far. you happy with the temps right now?


----------



## Danielsgb (May 13, 2010)

Hey guys
Here the way it's working. I had the temps saved on the notepad, but all this got nixed in all this server changing. I've been letting it get to high 80's to 90-91 then seeing what it takes to get back to 70. Seems 15 min on 45 off on the main exhaust does it. I let the Cool Tube stay off for quite a while and it heated up enough to "not want leave your hand on it" too long. 15 on 45 off on it's exhaust seems to work. I'm definitely setting the timers to that and the ballast timer for a full run tomorrow. 
Daniels


----------



## drrasta47 (May 13, 2010)

<<< excited


----------



## Danielsgb (May 13, 2010)

I brought the girls up to see their apartment. They were happy under the 400 MH but were feeling crowded. There was no way they could share the other apartment with the other 4 ladies. They signed a 12 week lease, it only cost them their soul 
They are 9" tall and on the highest the shelf can go while still getting them in it is 6"-7" to the Pyrex from the tips. I tried the big pots and the furthest up the shelf could go while planning a plant too and it looks like 23" from top of pot to tube.
Tomorrow in the am I'll start getting the temps in line. I'm gonna start by seeing how long it takes from bulb on, no fans, to hit 90. Then I'll set the Main to 15min on 45 off, Cool Tube on after I think it's time for 15 then off. I'll try to keep it at no more than 90 before the Main comes on. As the ambient temp goes up it seems to need 30 min on/30 min off to hold the 85-90 range into the afternoon.
I'll start an update in the morning for this next run.
How's these girls look? The two to 12/12 on to flowering in the next week. They are either NY White Rhino or Royal Kush or one of each. I guess I won't know for a week or 2 after 12/12. I'll be starting a Grow Journal soon for their brief stay here. They are UB style 4 headed queens I have babied from clones for a long time. I got a call for a rug for $75 I'm selling on craigs list so if that goes I can order the CMH bulb then when I change bulbs I can skin the top of the Pyrex. I'll order the green CFL bulb too. 
What do you think I can hit for yield? 
Daniels


----------



## drrasta47 (May 14, 2010)

Man that looks really awesome lol. Quick newb question, what's the absolute ideal temp? 2 oz?


----------



## gumball (May 14, 2010)

you must let me know how hot the cmh is!! I am getting worried that it will be to hot in my small space, but I want one so badly!!!


----------



## Danielsgb (May 14, 2010)

drrasta47 said:


> Man that looks really awesome lol. Quick newb question, what's the absolute ideal temp? 2 oz?


As far as absolute ideal temp Riddleme explains heat index on his 
*Calling All NooB Growers 
*

from what I get it's the combo of temp and humidity. Trying to mimic Mother Nature is my thought. So higher in Veg (high summer), then lower into flowering (fall to them). As far as newb stuff to read, pour over his. I HIGHLY recommend anything from him and Uncle Ben. It follows what I've learned in many years of landscaping.



gumball said:


> you must let me know how hot the cmh is!! I am getting worried that it will be to hot in my small space, but I want one so badly!!!


You'll definitely know how it compares to my 150W HPS. I'll have these temp runs to compare to. When I get it you'll KNOW I'm excited to see what it'll do since I saw them on Riddleme's NooB Advice
a few months ago.
I feel like I'm giving a Riddleme infomercial. Thank God he doesn't sell anything but helps people save $$
I'll add some temps as the day goes on in an edit.
7:45 temp 53.4 amb. 52.8 (low from overnight)
8:00 temp 64.6 amb. 53.6
8:15 temp 69.8 amb. 55
8:30 temp 80.6 amb. 56.3
9:00 temp 89.8 Cool Tube on
5 min. 86.7
10 min. 84
15 min. 82
9:15 temp 82 amb. 56.8
9:30 temp 86.5 amb. 57
9:45 temp 90.9 amb. 58.6 Main on
10:00 temp 82.2 amb. 59.5 Main off
10:30 temp 85.3 amb. 60.3
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 15, 2010)

I set the light to 10pm on 4pm off for a night time temp experiment. The Main Exhaust came on at 10:45 for 15 now it's off for 45, continued till 3 something. The Cool Tube exhaust came on at 11:00 for 15 then 1 hr off, continued till 3 something. The temp at 10:00 to start 68.9 amb. 71.1 I'll keep updating again as the night goes (till I crash) I'm thinking the amb. garage will cool as the HPS heats so I won't have to worry about an overnight drop under 50. 
FAILED SO FAR by 11:50 it was 94.3
By 12:00 the temp was 76.0 and I set the Main for 15/45, Cool Tube 15/45 alternating in a pattern I'm too stoned to remember now. I may have to go to 30/30 on the Main.
3:30 Temp 72.6 amb. 63.2
6:30 Temp 69.0 amb. 58.6
Daniels
Check out my Grow Journal, 4 girls went to 12/12 tonight for a 10 am wake up.


----------



## gumball (May 15, 2010)

sorry to hear about the big heat up. may i ask why your alternating the exhaust? why not just run both the whole time the lights are on, and then cut off the cool tube when lights go out? just curious, and I dont remember you saying anything about it.


----------



## Danielsgb (May 15, 2010)

gumball said:


> sorry to hear about the big heat up. may i ask why your alternating the exhaust? why not just run both the whole time the lights are on, and then cut off the cool tube when lights go out? just curious, and I dont remember you saying anything about it.


Got a little frustrated but I set it for the am runs where amb. was 52-55 area. It was 71.1 at 10pm I want to get around 85 then drop to 70. I re-did it at midnight. 
And it's Max 90.0 amb. 69.1
Min 66.7 amb. 58.3
12:00 Temp 76.0 amb. 68.8 Main 15/45, Cool Tube 15/45 
3:30 Temp 72.6 amb. 63.2
6:30 Temp 72.9 amb. 59.3
10:00 Temp 70.4 amb. 60.8
11:30 Temp 74.3 amb. 66.6
5:00 Temp 72 amb. 77 Light off at 4:00

To answer you gumball, I'm trying to get the max's figured out then I can increase from there to keep temps lower, but I know the extreme's (plus I want to know for the CMH so I can get it's limits) The Life of a  Mad Scientist.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 15, 2010)

So I have it set for Light on at 10:00 Main Exhaust on at 10:30 for 15 then off 45 Cool Tube exhaust on at 10:45 for 15 then 45 off. I'll take temps and update on edits as long as I keep awake then about 6-7 and on. This time it'll have 30 minutes before the first cooling then 1/4 Main on then 1/4 Cool on then 30 min off. repeat/repeat/rinse
I'm hopeful by Monday night they can go in, then a week of lowering daylight to 12/12 (mimicking fall in May)

10:00 Temp 69.8 amb. 72.1
10:30 Temp 81.1 amb. 72.1 (Main timing off a bit)
10:45 Temp 88.1 amb. 72.1 Cool Tube on right
11:00 Temp 87.1 amb. 72.1
3:00 Temp 90.2 amb. 70.1
6:30 Temp 90.1 amb. 68.0
9:30 Temp 82.0 amb. 65.0

Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 16, 2010)

OK Here's another Temp Run. I have Light on at 10:00 Main 10:15 then 15/30 to Cool Tube 10:20 then 20/40 till 4:00 for a 16hr test. This is getting boring It's close though. I'll throw updates on edits as before

10:00 temp 74.1 amb. 75.2 33% Hum
10:15 temp 83.8 75.0 34% Main on 
10:20 temp 81.1 74.8 33% Cool on
10:30 temp 79.0 74.7 33% Main off 
10.40 temp 85.1 75.0 " " Cool off
11:00 temp 94.5 73.9 FAILED AGAIN

Reset Timers to Main 30 on / 15 off Cool Tube 40 on / 20 off I'll redo time once it gets near amb. doors are open 
12:30 temp 74.3 amb. 72.5 Doors closed again.
7:30 temp 75.4 63.1
10:00 temp 75.2 66.4 since midnight Max 84.3 amb. 73.0 
Min. 69.4 amb. 62.6


Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 17, 2010)

I helped the Hippie Gardener with a Yard Center piece. Got an unexpected $100. 
 
I'm gonna order my CMH bulb tonight They're cheaper here I think.

http://www.greenelectricalsupply.com/ceramic-metal-halide-lamps.aspx

Also found these. I need one with no UV filter from what I understand.
This one is the best 150W right? http://www.lightingsupply.com/CDM150-U-PS-4K-ALTO.aspx

this one is cheaper but that's usually bad
http://www.lightingsupply.com/MHC150-U-M-4K-ALTO.aspx
I also got a couple temp sensors coming

What does anyone recommend?
Daniels

(told you I'd make sure and tell you gumball )


----------



## gumball (May 18, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I helped the Hippie Gardener with a Yard Center piece. Got an unexpected $100.
> 
> I'm gonna order my CMH bulb tonight They're cheaper here I think.
> 
> ...


AWESOME work on the yard piece! 

well thanks daniels, hope we help you with the right decision.

first I am unsure of the 2nd link, i have not researched the "CDM/**" models, and I noticed 2 things, it has a "P" in the model name, which on the "MHC" models this P meant it had the UV blocker, which you dont want. it also comes with an e39 mogul base, whereas the other 2 have e26 medium, like your regular house sockets.

as far as which one from the 1st or 3rd link, i would call both of them and find out what shipping options there are, and how much. since its glass you want good shipping, or at least them to stand behind it. and I would consider if it was a "Philips" brand, or generic brand, since this is new tech and you want to ensure you get what the spec's show you. 

remember, these use a pulse start ballast, not an HPS ballast. I know the ones Riddleme recommends are HPS-Retro, and can go right into a HPS ballast, i think. i dont want 250 watts though, or else those would be what I want. 

here is a link to all of philips lighting. select family name from the drop down and choose one of the MasterColor Standard selections. you may find one you like more.
http://www.prismaecat.lighting.philips.com/ecat/Light/AdvancedSearch.aspx?fh_location=//prof/us_US/categories<{fnppla}/countries>{us_US}&left_nav=us_en

i cant wait to see this happen!!!


----------



## Joker209 (May 19, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to read through the pages yet but I am subbed and will read it as soon as I get some time man. I'm hella tired so I think I'ma burn a little then relax and play some games with the lady


----------



## Danielsgb (May 19, 2010)

I'll do the last testing tonight. Last night's Max was 89.5, and it was in the high 70's low 80's every time I checked it so I say it passed. I have enough to see the difference in HPS vs CMH in my set-up. The remote/ballast is mounted on the wall and the cord moved to the left and cord to the fridge still on left. I got the Hippie Gardener's Yard Piece done as far as the last 3 pots and dirt. They are 1/3 foam peanuts for weight. Just need the plants in tomorrow.
View attachment 945739
Daniels


----------



## Joker209 (May 20, 2010)

Haha that's pretty sick dude. I have seen something like this but with wine barrels lol


----------



## Danielsgb (May 22, 2010)

I got the green bulb, and the photocell mounted too. I added a couple metal 90's at the bottom in the rear so it can't be pushed close enough to the wall to bump the Main Exhaust fan. I also re-mounted the temp sensor, added a screw for the other sensor (it's in the mail). The wiring is in for the LED's. I have the relay for it too. IAm5toned is gonna help me with the diagram, but it's mostly ready to go.
I have to help with a baby' shower today (NOT my baby) I'm gonna get the Ladies in there real soon.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (May 22, 2010)

thats cool with the green cfl. have fun with all the ladies and the baby shower.


----------



## Joker209 (May 22, 2010)

I run green cfl for dark period too


----------



## gumball (May 22, 2010)

hey joker, do you leave it on the whole dark period? if so how much added heat you think it throws? just curious


----------



## nattyhead357 (May 22, 2010)

hey whats the green cfl for?


----------



## gumball (May 22, 2010)

the plant does not use any of the green light and thus it can run during lights out, giving the grower the ability to watch over their grow day or night. pretty cool, huh.


----------



## nattyhead357 (May 22, 2010)

Extremely!!!! would this be considered a light leak? and any green CFL will work?

learn new stuff everyday!


----------



## drrasta47 (May 22, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> Extremely!!!! would this be considered a light leak? and any green CFL will work?
> 
> learn new stuff everyday!


I was curious of the same thing. I guess since all of the experienced growers do it, it doesn't mess with anything lol


----------



## Danielsgb (May 22, 2010)

It's on a 30 min. run-down timer and I won't use it much. It's a white bulb painted (dipped?) in green. IAm5toned 
said it's not good for too long. He said he uses green LED's. As gumball said they don't see green. Well after a 3hr baby shower and a 5hr BBQ almost everyone is gone. I guess I'll hit it hard in the am. IAm5toned also gave me the wiring diagram for the photocell. Now I just have to get it all in. I spent too much time helping for this shower that I still have some little things to do. I'll transplant Isis and Nikki and in they go. The doors are the last hurdle.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (May 23, 2010)

yeah, i have seen several experienced growers doing it. also, you can buy green cfls from home depot, dont know about other places or not. still a great way to maintain plants, especially for stuff like foliar feeding which is normally best during lights out.


----------



## Joker209 (May 23, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> Extremely!!!! would this be considered a light leak? and any green CFL will work?
> 
> learn new stuff everyday!


 Not every green cfl will work actually.. I will post links of cfls I have used in the past with success. Can't be considered a light leak due to the fact the photosynthesis of the light can't be picked up by the plant so it's more like there isn't a light at all to the plants. They don't see it...


drrasta47 said:


> I was curious of the same thing. I guess since all of the experienced growers do it, it doesn't mess with anything lol


 I haven't had a problem


gumball said:


> yeah, i have seen several experienced growers doing it. also, you can buy green cfls from home depot, dont know about other places or not. still a great way to maintain plants, especially for stuff like foliar feeding which is normally best during lights out.


 Well I don't know about foliar feeding during lights out but I do know that the cfls do work great for dark maintenance.

For those of you who are having troubles finding them or finding more specs on them here are 2 well known places you can buy from. I have bought from both places and these 2 bulbs I have are from a quick search of places I know have them. 
Home Depot
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=100653135&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_sku=100653135&ci_src=14110944&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D27X-_-100653135
Lowes
http://www.lowes.com/pd_49175-3-29887_0_?productId=1245507&Ntt=green%20cfl&Ntk=i_products_cascade&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=green%20cfl$y=0$x=0

Hope this helps


----------



## gumball (May 23, 2010)

Joker209 said:


> Not every green cfl will work actually.. I will post links of cfls I have used in the past with success. Can't be considered a light leak due to the fact the photosynthesis of the light can't be picked up by the plant so it's more like there isn't a light at all to the plants. They don't see it...
> 
> I haven't had a problem
> 
> ...


thanks for the links joker, i wasnt aware that all green cfls didnt work

i always read not to foliar feed with the lights on, or do it a few minutes b4 lights out when possible because it may burn them depending on lights or beading on the leaves. i dont know..., but thanks


----------



## Joker209 (May 23, 2010)

gumball said:


> thanks for the links joker, i wasnt aware that all green cfls didnt work
> 
> i always read not to foliar feed with the lights on, or do it a few minutes b4 lights out when possible because it may burn them depending on lights or beading on the leaves. i dont know..., but thanks


 Ya see the way I foliar feed is by turning any strong lights off (HID) and turning on tube lights or Cfls then I foliar feed and keep the fan on them. When the fan is on them it will allow for them to dry before burning. I don't get spots of any kind by doing it this way


----------



## Danielsgb (May 23, 2010)

The Home Depot one is the one I have. I folar feed sometimes in the morning, but I have a lot of air circulation. I only do it sometimes. By tonight I'll have them in here.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (May 23, 2010)

great to here, i am glad to see all your hard work come together to the actual grow for you. are you gonna use this as the journal for the grow?

i actually plan on using the light in the winter too during lights out. since my grow is in non-HVAC space, i have an auto socket that comes on when the lights go out and this keeps the grow area warm, but I have been using a regular light taped with the foil hvac tape to seal out light. worked good.


----------



## Danielsgb (May 24, 2010)

#1 Isis and #3 Nikki are transplanted and in the Fridge. I started a grow journal. It's Two Queens Stuffed in a Fridge
I have to get pics in then I'll use this for build and tweaking updates.
Daniels


----------



## Joker209 (May 24, 2010)

I'm there and subbed


----------



## Malenki (May 25, 2010)

Kick ass grow man. Does your airfilter have carbon in it? Whats the black thing is that like a carbon pad? Post a smell report once they start to stink on the inside.


----------



## Joker209 (May 25, 2010)

Malenki said:


> Kick ass grow man. Does your airfilter have carbon in it? Whats the black thing is that like a carbon pad? Post a smell report once they start to stink on the inside.


 http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=honeywell+universal+replacement+filter&hl=en&cid=14071712157137467791&ei=Jnr7S9fJD5TUiwSKmbCkCA&sa=title&ved=0CAcQ8wIwADgA#p

That link should help with the questions about the filter. I will find the DIY thread for it as I've seen it before


----------



## Malenki (May 25, 2010)

Thats awesome man. If it works then it should save me a lot of time. I was thinking the activated carbon fill up type. Like bolt a 4" pvc end cap into a 6" pvc end cap, so like 2" of carbon.


----------



## Joker209 (May 25, 2010)

It took me forever to find this dam link man so I hope you use it!! lol

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/7074-easy-build-diy-carbon-filter.html

Hope that helps bud


----------



## Danielsgb (May 25, 2010)

Joker209 said:


> It took me forever to find this dam link man so I hope you use it!! lol
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/7074-easy-build-diy-carbon-filter.html
> 
> Hope that helps bud


That was the one I looked for last night. I'm pretty sure that was the one that I saw for the idea. Was sure nice when we had a FAQ. Admin seems to be on it though. 
Daniels


----------



## Joker209 (May 25, 2010)

I miss the unanswered questions section that is no longer working and the admin isn't doing shit about it... Fucking lazy bastard


----------



## jsgamber (May 26, 2010)

Hey Daniel, just trolling through. Your fridge looks killer! I love the green light. LOL at the title for your grow. I see what you mean by "stuffed".  I'm heading over to your grow to scribe for sure. Run by my journals and see what's up!

peace


----------



## blower (May 27, 2010)

Have not found a diy cool tube


----------



## Danielsgb (May 27, 2010)

here's an overview of the posts here and more pics.


Danielsgb said:


> I got the stuff I needed for the air system for the Cool Tube from Home Depot. I used aluminum foil tape and clamps after coating both ends with the foil. I made a bracket out of a coat hanger for the bulb.





Danielsgb said:


> I got the Cool Tube rear in and I put the Cool Tube in and got pics. I have to finish the rest of the mounting gear so I'll get on that in the morning. I also got the 4" hole cut in, but I have to do some minor adjusting and cut the tube. I also got the reflector made and the first part of it's mounting figured out.
> Daniels





Danielsgb said:


> Here's some pics of where I'm starting this morning.
> I decided to put the upper rack in to use as a support for the front end of the Cool Tube. I have to trim more of the middle out. I made a quick trial hanger piece. I realized the other tube is too close to my reflector hood so I have to adjust it.
> So I'll have an update later today.
> Daniels





Danielsgb said:


> Well I got a ways so far.
> I started working on the Cool Tube fan mounting part. The dremel had a wheel and I was off smoothing it. I was finishing and the MJ DIY build Gods smiled upon me. The door bell rang and UPS delivered my two fans. Gotta love Newegg. A 134 CFM comp fan for the Cool Tube exhaust. I'll get it in later. I'm thinking a normal 120mm 75CFM on the intake added later if needed.
> Daniels





blower said:


> Have not found a diy cool tube


Let me know what ?? you have
Daniels


----------



## nattyhead357 (May 27, 2010)

is that a bake-a-round thing for the glass tube??


----------



## Danielsgb (May 27, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> is that a bake-a-round thing for the glass tube??


Yep Pyrex http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-PYREX-Bake-A-Round-Bread-Baking-Tube-/150446600520?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230750f148
will do it. 4" venting fits
Daniels


----------



## nattyhead357 (May 27, 2010)

thanks man


----------



## Danielsgb (May 28, 2010)

I put the 2 temp sensors in for a total of 3. One for the upper and one lower and one by ballast for ambient. They all worked fine, but my office is too far away (damn heavy garage door). The dining room table works fine. All good. After 10pm lights on, around 10:30 I check it and upper is 70 something, lower is mid-90's. I quickly go check. All fine in there. (monitored some till 1am) This morning about 6am all good and sensors all match up. I added a sensor to the main garden in the basement but they both worked and matched up. Later it seemed to hold temp longer. Then they seemed high for that time, but I couldn't open or ruin their dark time, then 40 min before wake-up I looked in intake and saw light temps were 84 and 92. I opened it and dropped to 78 and 82. Maybe the timer thought Daylight Savings time. Don't know.They look great all around. View attachment 962136View attachment 962127View attachment 962127View attachment 962124View attachment 962124
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (May 31, 2010)

Here's the Bulb I ordered for the Fridge. No P for the UV Block, U is universal so vert or horz.
https://www.lightingsupply.com/MHC150-U-M-4K-ALTO.aspx
I pretty excited to try it. I'll do some finalizing with the bulb change. The Hippie Gardener gave me the "green" light to start planning another one. Thinking a Stand Up Freezer, with a 250W CMH and a couple 4' CFL's for side lighting. Any ideas? It's just a planning for a bit.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (May 31, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Here's the Bulb I ordered for the Fridge. No P for the UV Block, U is universal so vert or horz.
> https://www.lightingsupply.com/MHC150-U-M-4K-ALTO.aspx
> I pretty excited to try it. I'll do some finalizing with the bulb change. The Hippie Gardener gave me the "green" light to start planning another one. Thinking a Stand Up Freezer, with a 250W CMH and a couple 4' CFL's for side lighting. Any ideas? It's just a planning for a bit.
> Daniels


how that freezer idea sounds good. and the lighting would give great penetration.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 3, 2010)

Well now I'm an another "Mission from God". The Hippie Gardener gave me the "green" light to start another DIY project. It's a stand-up Freezer. I got a free one on Craigslist on the second day of posting it, and the guy will drop it off here. I don't have to get a buddy to use a truck now. You have to pay for them to be disposed ($30-$50) so it's not proving hard.
I ordered the 250W HPS Ballast kit, the 250W CMH, and the Pyrex Bake a Round for the Cool Tube. Shipping sucks. I have to order the fans still. This one will be even better. My goal is under $300 total. I think I can do it.
I also started a PC CFL mini to goof around with. I have 2 100W 1640 lumen Soft White bulbs and the sockets. I wanna try the SCROG with one plant. I'll post on it here. Think I should start another one for the Freezer, or add it here? I'll be getting the 150W CMH for the Fridge soon. 
So it will be Medicinal Refridgerator, Medicinal Deep Freeze, and the Medicinal HP Pavilion. 
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jun 4, 2010)

I am syked to see this going, and a pc grow!!! you have too many threads to follow, so add it here, cause I dont wanna miss a thing!!! have you received your first cmh yet?

the medical field has never sounded so interesting!!


----------



## jsgamber (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey daniel. All is looking killer man!

Hey for your freezer grow why not join the dark side of the force and try hydro? You just seem like the kind of guy who likes to experiment and try new things and keep busy! I keep looking at those huge ass pots and thinking you could put reservoirs in that are half the height. My rez is 11" tall and can easily support 4 plants per rez in a SOG (go straight from clone to flower to control height). It takes just over a gallon of water, 2 ice bottles, add water once during the week and then change the water at the end of the week. It's not worth trying to stretch to two weeks becuse by the end of one week and a water top off my nutes drop by 50% (too lazy to mix nutes in my "top off" water.

I'm a bit concerned at how tall those plants are vs. how much longer they have to go? I don't want to see you run out of space.

But the girls are luciously beautiful!!!

BTW, I'll be posting throughout the night. I redid my cool tube and nixed the hanger wire. I created sheet metal mounting strips and now the bulb is in stiff and solid.

Keif it up dude! 

peace


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 5, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Hey daniel. All is looking killer man!
> 
> Hey for your freezer grow why not join the dark side of the force and try hydro? You just seem like the kind of guy who likes to experiment and try new things and keep busy! I keep looking at those huge ass pots and thinking you could put reservoirs in that are half the height. My rez is 11" tall and can easily support 4 plants per rez in a SOG (go straight from clone to flower to control height).
> 
> ...


I've thought about the dark side of the force, I guess I'm Anakin learning from Obi-wan and Yoda still. But that would make you Palpatine. The dark side is stronger, but not more powerful. 
I have thought about it. I'm not sure yet. I like dirt, and many years of landscaping and gardening are ingrained into me. I'm sure with my love of building shit, and fixing-modding I'll give it a go sometime.
I have to get a few harvests in and some smoke packed into the freezer first. I was thinking of a try in this after I run 1 plant through a 12/12.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jun 5, 2010)

hey daniels, here is a link that may get your head spinning for cooling ideas, if you run into temp problems down the road!! I dont advise to buy this unit, i had them quote it and it was $800.00. but I was able to build my own idea off of it, and I know you can too if you need to.

http://www.eicsolutions.com/200btu-features.php


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey Dan are you going to keep a journal for the pc grow.?


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 5, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Hey Dan are you going to keep a journal for the pc grow.?


It'll have pics somewhere, not sure if it'll have it's own, but I might start another one for the Deep Freeze grow, then the PC will go on there, or the Two Queens journal or maybe add it into my Main Garden Journal. Kinda depends on where it ends up for location. I don't think I can keep 4 grow journals straight, *and* this build journal for my DIY insanity. I'm working on the PC today, and I'll throw up pics as I go. Fans and aluminum duct tape are next.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 5, 2010)

gumball said:


> hey daniels, here is a link that may get your head spinning for cooling ideas, if you run into temp problems down the road!! I dont advise to buy this unit, i had them quote it and it was $800.00. but I was able to build my own idea off of it, and I know you can too if you need to.
> 
> http://www.eicsolutions.com/200btu-features.php


yea jee thanks. Now I have another thing to plan. The Hippie Gardener will be thrilled.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jun 5, 2010)

Well please send the hippie gardner my apologies, but the peltier device is only like $12 bucks with expedited shipping at amazon. Then you just need whatever parts from the design you come up with.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 5, 2010)

I got a lots of the PC Grow Box done. The Green LED comes on with a bulb and it's behind the old DVD and CD slots. It will light up that area when I'm done. The wiring is hot glued in and duck taped. I put the aluminum foil tape above both bulbs to bounce heat down. The top has a coat, and several layers of duct tape. I ran it for several hours and it didn't get too hot. I put a layer on the bottom, and worked on blocking some light leaks. I found a rectangular Tupperware that will work perfect for the plant. I drilled 6 holes in the bottom, and a dozen in the top edge for Lst'ing her. I'll use the dirt from #10 (main journal) that hermied on me. I'll get it filled and ready to transplant. How's it look? 
Daniels


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks great bud. I'm lovin all the fun projects you have going on. Whatever is growing in your avatar is looks amazing what is it?


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 6, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Looks great bud. I'm lovin all the fun projects you have going on. Whatever is growing in your avatar is looks amazing what is it?


It's a Royal Empress Tree http://www.fast-growing-trees.com/EmpressTree.htm
I got it bare root from directgardening.com a couple yrs. ago, put it in a big pot, then didn't get the hole dug all summer. It grew 3'-4' by fall. A deer chomped the main trunk. The next spring I thought it was fucked. By late June it had three main trunks. I was amazed. Still took to that Aug. to get it planted. The 3 were 3'-4'. That next June I trimmed the 3 out and the 2 main trunks in the pic were a good 10'-12' by Aug. Pretty cool tree huh? 
Here's a list of what I have into this PC Grow Box.
HP Pavillion- Free
Dual bulb sockets- Walmart $6
2 100W CFL Bulbs-Walmart $7
1 120V Green Led- Radio Shack $2 ($4 for a 2 pack)
2 Outdoor Metal outlet boxes- Walmart $1.20
2 Metal flat outlet covers- Ace Hardware $2
1 12V power supply- Rescue Mission $2
2 Timers Harbor Freight $8
1 Surge Protector (had the one from it's use as a PC)
2 fans from it's PC
2 Cords with a male end
Spare galvanized tin from Cool Tube
Hot Glue, Duct Tape & Aluminum Foil Tape
a few butt connectors & a few wire nuts
Tupperware Drilled for a rec. pot.
Soil from a Hermie
So for under $30 so far if I get 1/8 I'll be happy.
I should have the plant in it's pot under the 400W MH by today, and the PC ready for some temp runs.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 6, 2010)

I got the bit of wiring taped up to finish (I hope). It's organized, secure, and working right. The bright Red LED comes on in Dark 12hrs, and is pointed down so I can walk to it. Then the Green CFL lets me check them, and a green 120V LED also shows till the 30min run-down switch kills the CFL. When the 150W comes on, the red dies and a 12V green LED near the other green comes on. My thanks to IAm5toned on his* A bored electrician to answer your questions*

He showed me what I needed and a diagram of how to wire it. I've learned a lot reading his answers to lots of electric stuff. Sucks I can't hit him more reps. 
This Refridgerator keeps getting Cooler. Pun intended. 
(still can't believe I didn't get that spelling error when I started this one.)
Daniels
View attachment 978560View attachment 978562View attachment 978559View attachment 978563View attachment 978561


----------



## gumball (Jun 6, 2010)

everything looks great daniels!! did you get your CMH yet?


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 6, 2010)

Man Yeah that tree is just so nice.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 6, 2010)

Should be here tomorrow or the next day. I have to get it in, and re-do the Cool Tube a bit. Then we'll know some temp differences. They are 2 weeks into 12/12 so this should get interesting. I can compare to #4 Cleo in my main Garden. It's under a dual 150W HPS with 3 others. I have most of the stuff on the way for the Deep Freeze too.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 6, 2010)

I wired up the fans and used aluminum foil tape around most every thing inside and out. I used electric tape, hot glue, and foil tape to block light from the front buttons. I put the thermometer in and it started at 73.8 It's almost an hour later and it's 88.5 If it hit's 90 I consider failure. I guess I'll change fans to stronger ones. Odor control isn't even a slight consideration on this one. It may go in my bedroom and it already smells of cannabis in there. Either from some stashed buds, main garden ventilation leak undiscovered or some from working with them I guess. It's gonna be simple to move around anyway. I'll transplant a plant in it's pot later and add some pics. 
I'll be adding it's grow journal to *Two Queens Stuffed in a Fridge
*soon. 
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 6, 2010)

It's got it's plant. I added it into the *Two Queens Stuffed in a Fridge
*journal. Like the Refridgerator I'll keep on it's modding here.*
Daniels
*View attachment 979555View attachment 979556View attachment 979557


----------



## Smartt (Jun 7, 2010)

Love the fridge grow +++++++++ =D


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 8, 2010)

In 10 minutes the 150W HPS goes out, and I'll get to work. I'll add a reflector on the Cool Tube while I have it apart. I'll also add some foil tape above it. While I have the plants out I'll do a wiped down of a super light bleaching. 
I hadn't thought about this until late last night trying to sleep. Anyone think the pics will be much different with the CMH vs that HPS orange? I'll get an update in later with pics of the overhaul.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jun 8, 2010)

I think it will be more of a white/blue light, at least from the pics I have seen in the past. I can't wait, I think I have been itching for this as much as you!! If I see at least a degree or 2 drop I think I will be good!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 8, 2010)

Well this one's fucked.  The MHC150 needs a metal halide ballast not a HPS. The MCD, needs a HPS but not MHC. I have to disconnect something in the ballast I guess. I better ask IAm5toned to make sure what to do. I ordered the right 250W HPS ballast for the MCD250W CMH bulb for the Deep Freeze. I'm too pissed too put up all the pics, so I'm off to get a list of shit so I'm ready when the Freezer gets here. The PC Plant is doing great. Back later. Sorry Gumball, but not quite yet.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jun 8, 2010)

No I am sorry daniels. I meant to tell you that the small ones (50-150watt) need the pulse start metal halide ballast, m142 I think. I have shared so much I must have overlooked that detail. Good thing abouth that ballast is it starts the bulbs faster. If you have to pickup a new ballast I think you can get one for like $45 bucks at 1000bulbs.com. If you sign up for their coupons, or whatever it is on their home page, you will get an email with 10% off immediately, at least I did. They have pretty good deals, that's whhere I plan to order mine from.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 8, 2010)

I can't disconnect the cap or ignitor so it's metal halide?


----------



## gumball (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, its a pulse start metal halide that the MHC need. I think ansi code M142 for the 150watt. I thought the pulse start had the cap and ignitor, but I haven't seen one in person.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 8, 2010)

Well I got a bunch of shit for this Deep Freeze. I got the breaker box, timer and a green 120V LED for the 250W ballast kit I have coming. I have the lamp socket, green 120V LED, green CFL, and male cord for it. From Harbor Freight I got the Power Strips, fan Timers and some wiring & nuts/bolts. I also got the 5" square grates for some 120mm fans, and the 4" duct take-off for the Cool Tube. The Pyrex Bake-a-Round also showed up today. The 250W CMH bulb is coming too. Oh yea and some fans from Newegg. (Love them) Gotta order more for the PC tonight. I put the stuff in a meat drawer from the fridge I kept.
I think I've come real close to the $300 I was aiming for on this one. We'll have to see on the CFL's for side lighting.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jun 9, 2010)

You should do this shit for a living!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 9, 2010)

gumball said:


> You should do this shit for a living!!


Funny you should mention that. I've been thinking about something in that area. I was about to ask people what they would pay for this Fridge? Other than finishing the doors I think I'm done with it. *So what you anyone pay for one of these?*
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jun 9, 2010)

I would, if I had the money to spend. I would say $750-1300. How does that sound considering what you have in it? You would build them faster too after a few builds. I know you can buy premade stealth cabs and stealth pc's for around $500-600. Yours is more stealth probably, has more space, and could be built with veg and flower chambers in bigger units and stand up deep freezers, but custom orders have higher costs !!! And since your. Legal your good


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 9, 2010)

gumball said:


> Yeah, its a pulse start metal halide that the MHC need. I think ansi code M142 for the 150watt. I thought the pulse start had the cap and ignitor, but I haven't seen one in person.


 OK, well here's my post on 
*A bored electrician to answer your questions*





I got another one for ya. I got a Philips MasterColor CMH bulb 
 *MHC150/U/M/4K/ALTO*
to change for my HPS bulb. I thought they use a non-digital HPS ballast. I found out that that wattage (the MHC, not CDM like my CDM250S50/HOR/4K/ALTO) needs a Metal Halide ballast. Can I convert my HPS to a MH for this? Maybe a pulse start issue I didn't get? Maybe a special cap/ignitor to make it pulse start? 
On a side note the S50 in the CDM250S50/HOR/4K/ALTO bulb I got coming and the ANSI S50 of the ballast I asked about (and is coming) *is* what tells me it's the right one correct? Once again thanks in advance
Daniels 


So I called Lighting Supply Co about my http://www.lightingsupply.com/products/category_products.aspx?category=62ecd4c9026845b6988005c0809e0a10 bulb. They said I *can't* convert my HPS to run it. I asked if I can send it back & she said they would credit my $26 back and no need to send it back. I told them I would *definitely* be using them again. So now I have a free CMH bulb, and I can make another remote timer/ballast for a future project. Or make the combo then switch. I think it'd be about $100 for a pimped matching one. The Hippie Gardener is quite a ways from that "GREEN" light for another project. hehe 
On the side note that is definitely the right 250W combo. 
Daniels​


----------



## gumball (Jun 9, 2010)

That's great to hear about the free cmh, maybe keep an eye on craigslist and ebay for a 150 watt pulse start metal halide kit, then you'd have both a MH and CMH.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 9, 2010)

gumball said:


> I would, if I had the money to spend. I would say $750-1300. How does that sound considering what you have in it? You would build them faster too after a few builds. I know you can buy premade stealth cabs and stealth pc's for around $500-600. Yours is more stealth probably, has more space, and could be built with veg and flower chambers in bigger units and stand up deep freezers, but custom orders have higher costs !!! And since your. Legal your good


I did a quick run up of what I have into this Medicinal Refridgerator and I'll wait for some others opinions before I spill it. I think with different fans it could be much stealthy-ier. 
I'm already thinking of changes that I could incorporate.
My post on 6-5 from *jsgamber*
{{I've thought about the dark side of the force, I guess I'm Anakin learning from Obi-wan and Yoda still. But that would make you Palpatine. The dark side is stronger, but not more powerful. 
I have thought about it. I'm not sure yet. I like dirt, and many years of landscaping and gardening are ingrained into me. I'm sure with my love of building shit, and fixing-modding I'll give it a go sometime.
I have to get a few harvests in and some smoke packed into the freezer first.}}
Is hinting to some ideas. 
Daniels


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 9, 2010)

Id Pay 500 plus shipping. Unless it comes with a cool tube light and ballast. Then I would add another 250ish to it for a 400w. and maybe 400 for a greater wattage. 

So 500 without light

750 w/ 400W

900 w/ 600W-1000W


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 9, 2010)

The fan system all in with Cool Tube and the 150W set-up. I'm doing a 250W next, but 400W maybe. 600W to 1000W would be overkill IMO. Dude, really. Look at 
*Two Queens Stuffed in a Fridge 
*

and tell me if 1000W would be worth it?


----------



## gumball (Jun 9, 2010)

I think 2 150's angling in from the top 2 corners would be great, good penetration and coverage.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 9, 2010)

oh no. lol I just figured if you wanted prices.. lol Ive already been through your Grow. i love it.

I had a 400W in my fridge and couldnt get the damn temps low enough. I bought a pyrex bake-a-round and just never made the Cool tube. So I moved them into my guest bedrooms shower.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 9, 2010)

Id pay 750-850. Since it does come ready-to-grow!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 9, 2010)

Forgot to throw up pics from yesterday's over-haul of the Cool Tube. The reflector bounces the heat like I hoped. I used the foil tape over all the wiring and cover the wiring hole completely. I gave everything a cleaning then used 2 of the some big pots upside down to put them on. I'll update the grow journal next with it's pics. I have pics of the PC and a name for her there soon. My Security Guard Dog always alert 
Daniels


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 9, 2010)

that looks almost identical to my dog...wierd!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 9, 2010)

Forgot to post this I added to it.
Daniels


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 9, 2010)

whats the light for??

WOMEN ONLY!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 9, 2010)

Have to make it clear to them. Also none of these or they get 
Daniels


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 9, 2010)

^^ Gross!!


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 9, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> The fan system all in with Cool Tube and the 150W set-up. I'm doing a 250W next, but 400W maybe. 600W to 1000W would be overkill IMO. Dude, really. Look at
> *Two Queens Stuffed in a Fridge
> *
> 
> and tell me if 1000W would be worth it?





Have you all checked out stelthy's cab? He's running a 600 a 400 and a 250 all in the same cab. Not at the same time it's switchable.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 9, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Have you all checked out stelthy's cab? He's running a 600 a 400 and a 250 all in the same cab. Not at the same time it's switchable.


I'm not sure which one stelthy's cab is. Got a link to it? I just meant that at a 150W I'm in the mid 40's for W/sq.ft, so a 1000W anything would be too much for any cannabis I know about.
The 3 fans for the Deep Freeze came today. Now I'm waiting for the Ballast kit, 250W CMH Bulb, the temp sensors and it's remote sensors, and the PC fans. Last but most key is the free Craigslist Deep Freeze getting dropped off soon.
Daniels


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 9, 2010)

Here you go this is about half way through but you and Gum if he's around should def check it out. 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new-15.html#post4104718


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 10, 2010)

The HPS kit came today and the 250W CMH bulb. I picked the right base too. I'll get started on that remote ballast/timer and get some pics later. I have a 80mm fan coming for it still. That shipment has new fans for the PC too.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 11, 2010)

here's the answer to the Ballast? from *A bored electrician to answer your questions*


Danielsgb said:


> I can't disconnect the cap or ignitor so it's metal halide?





IAm5toned said:


> yep, thats what the ansi code is for.
> i googled the ansi on the MC lamp and it tells me its a _non retrofit_ pulse start lamp. the retrofit lamp you already have, will run in a hps ballast... but thats not the case with the new lamp. it needs a special ignitor.
> 
> here is the spec sheet for a generic CMH ANSI M142/M102 ballast, on it are the specs for the ignitor and starter combo  throw them on that 150w HPS ballast core and you now have a CMH ballast for cheap! tho the price for the same ballast is 45$ plus S&H. off the top of my head i have no idea what the ignitor/cap combo would cost. when ordering a cap, what you need to know is the _microfarad rating_, which looks like this: 17 Mfd ± 3% that is a 17 microfarad capacitor, with a correction factor of plus/minus 3%. you dont need to worry about the correction factor, just the microfarad rating.
> ...







Danielsgb said:


> I gave the company I ordered the bulb from Lighting Supply Co a call the next day. I put the HPS bulb back in with it's new Cool Tube Reflector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gumball (Jun 11, 2010)

So r u gonna try and get just those 2 parts 5toned mentioned, or buy the whole new ballast? I picture u getting the whole new ballast cause then you could use both 150's in different, or the same, grow spaces.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 12, 2010)

Ha i did the same thing almost .used a double door fridge....awesome man!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 12, 2010)

Started a new 3/4 PVC to hold a low shelf where the pots are holding up the board. The Ballast/timer box is taking shape. I got 3 12V Power Supplies from the Rescue Mission for $4.50a .2A, a .5A, and a 1A so I can use 1 for the PC fan coming so I have seperate in/out on it. I need one for the 80mm PC fan for the 250W. You can never have too many 12V's



gumball said:


> So r u gonna try and get just those 2 parts 5toned mentioned, or buy the whole new ballast? I picture u getting the whole new ballast cause then you could use both 150's in different, or the same, grow spaces.


Think probably the whole new ballast/timer box. Great Minds,gumball I got this 250W ballast set-up I'm on now. This 150W HPS will be good for this cycle. It's working right, reliable, and little mods done, so why fuck with it? Too many DIY projects as it is now. (now I find out of Peltier) I gave it a shot on this 150W CMH, the 'build' GODS smiled enough on the speed, temp control, and general wiring/fab. So now I'll concentrate on this Deep Freezer build, and toy with the HP Pav. and hold the bulb for later.



legalizeitcanada said:


> Ha i did the same thing almost .used a double door fridge....awesome man!!


I started on yours. looks cool, I'll catch up and let you know what I think for some ideas. I thought about the dbl. door, but I just started with the first free Craigslist e-mail. Doing a stand-up Deep Freezer next, so maybe that next. Did you see a few back on what you think it would sell for? Check out the Grow journal on my sig too Love to have more along.
Daniels


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 12, 2010)

Danielsgb - Thanks man, always open to ideas so if you think of any fure sure let me know.....didn't see anything on pricing...why do they go for a good chunk or somethin?


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 13, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> Danielsgb - Thanks man, always open to ideas so if you think of any fure sure let me know.....didn't see anything on pricing...why do they go for a good chunk or somethin?


Just asking what people would pay for one. Checked yours out. Looks good.
Here's the PVC shelf add on I made. Got a couple "'s lower for a couple days hehe
Daniels


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 13, 2010)

I think it's worth at least $1400 maybe even $2000. 
What where you thinking?


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 13, 2010)

Crazy....dude......to be honest I have no idea what mine is worth?? I mean it cost me less than $80 to build it the lights were another like $100, but i don't think its anywhere near the level of your fridge, so maybe $300-$400 for mine, but I could def. see yours goin for that, you've given me somethin to strive for on the next one!!! Thx


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm just trying to get some opinions. I may start a small business selling "Recycled Tomato Fridges" 
I got the fans for the PC and the fan for the Deep Freeze ballast (love Newegg). I have to go get the Deep Freeze in the next couple days.
I'll get the PC done today, and flower mini-Matilda soon. Later
Daniels


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 14, 2010)

well Im a small business entreprenure also, so i may be able to help ya a bit here. Something like what you did there (which is freakin awesome) is hard to say because it is a pretty small market overall and very selective...and its kinda a "specialty item".......you can even see on this site, how much trust of the vendor is a huge thing in this game and influences the buyer...so it's kinda hard for a new guy to break out on the market especially on an international level.....but....i got a couple ideas......the first thing i would try, in attempt to asses a value is put one up on ebay..... i would set my reserve a couple hundies over cost so I can make a couple bucks or my effort if it sells and then see what she goes for.......i would make sure that I had really good photos and a description....If I had to guess a fair market value I would have to say.....if your doin the whole system with lights, ventalation.....ready to go.....round $2000 - $2500. I did some research for ya and if you order from the UK you can get some pretty good deals, here in the north things as much more expensive and US is kinda in the middle.....There stuff is goin right around the $2000.00 mark for a steath cabinet.....but what you did was a bit cooler and more functional and stealthlike, so I think you would get a bit more for it.....But test one out and see what happens its your best bet and then you'l know for sure! As for startin the business, ebay is great,,,but maybe you could message the head honcho here and strike up a sponsorship deal where you can talk about and advertise your fridges online here and have banners on the home page like Nirvana and Attitude and in return obviously you share a small percentage of your earning to the site.....which is a kinda cool symbiosis......the other thing I would think is to go to all the hydroponic stores around you and see if they would carry one for you on consignment and see if it moves and for how much.......best of luck.....if i can help in any way let me know!! 


http://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/intermediate-grow-tent-package-631-p.asp Tent

http://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/large-stealth-grow-cabinet---complete-package-1671-p.asp Cab

http://www.bustan.ca/product_detail.asp?menuID=1&SID=118&PID=1190 Tent


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 15, 2010)

I got the PC fans in with their fan grills on. I got the temp sensor hung with a piece of coat hanger (there is no end to the shit they can do) I put the sensor remote on the back with a screw then duct taped in so it can't move. I wound the cord up then zip-tied it in, then taped it too. The 2 fan power cords got wound, then zip-tied. There can't be any stress on any of the butt connections now. 
I have both timers set for 6 am lights on with fans 15 ahead. Lights off midnight with fans an extra 15 for a 18/6 drop from 20/4. The fans are on separate power supplies so I can have exhaust/intake varied. I tested the temps after I was done. I think it would be OK, except the ambient temp was 80 in my bedroom to start and it hit 94 fairly quickly, then held there for at least a half hour, till I took the side off. I waited for it to get back to amb. then tried again. Same thing, went to about 12-14 over amb. then held there. I might have to keep it near the a/c vent on the floor. It was about 10 pm when I was testing it and the ambient of my bedroom isn't usually quite that hot. Mini-Matilda is responding well to the topping and I'll go to 16/8, then 14/10 real quickly now.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jun 24, 2010)

have you ever taken temperature readings from your ballast??? if not, do you think you could do me the favor of taking a reading or 2? i am pondering some thoughts, and thats a figure I would like to figure into my pondering...

edit: the remote ballast with the fan you built at the beginning of this!! That might help!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 24, 2010)

gumball said:


> have you ever taken temperature readings from your ballast??? if not, do you think you could do me the favor of taking a reading or 2? i am pondering some thoughts, and thats a figure I would like to figure into my pondering...


You mean the Fridge ballast right? It's in the load box w/ Timer and comp fan, so the outside never even feels warm at _all_. Hope that helps. Even the lead in wouldn't tell you much, cause the comp fan is wired with it.
On a side note I'm taking off to the other side of the state till Wend. or Thur. The Hippie Gardener will watch all the plants. When I get back after the 4th I have the Deep Freeze to pick up, and a buddy with a DSL company has a few old comps to pick from for a sexing chamber (or vegging). My B-day is the 15th and you guys can guess what I'll spend the $ from my Dad on. 34 years old and I have to redefine my life. I need to sell the house I own up there then it's a small-business for now. I got my name picked out, but I have to reg. stuff. I'll be on till 10am then I'll update from my laptop, but no pics till I get back.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 9, 2010)

The Medicinal Pavilion is going well. Mini-Matilda is looking great. The Medicinal Fridge is running smoothly too. Both have their air flow on constant now. I had a PM attack I battled with diluted Milk and Dyna-grow Pro-teKt. Here's some pics.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jul 9, 2010)

Matilda is looking great, maybe needs a lil closer to the lights though, looks a little stretched. 

Glad you getting over the PM, I bet its a bitch. 

I will post you a pic of my compaq server case, its 20"x8.5"x17", but she's a lil reduced due to light proofing. When I put in the 100watt CMH that beast is gonna roar! I'll get a cool tube pic too, I thinks its pretty cool!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm making a pair of dry boxes. 
Coat Hangers of course. God I love them. 
I'll use a 120mm fan for exhaust. I'm thinking around 50 CFM with a passive intake. Any advice on it's airflow?
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jul 11, 2010)

hey daniels, just wanting to show off a few pics of my PC! I still have to mount the CMH and ballast. I am putting the ballast in the power supply case with fan, and inside the case, i will set seedlings on top of the ballast case. if it creates to much heat I am going to turn the power supply around where it hangs out the back end of the PC!!! 

in 100_4460.jpg, you can see a little of my 2 90 degree PVC elbows, this is the plumbing for my cooltube. a coleman lantern globe will connect to that with bulb inside, and then a stub of pvc out the other side for some heat mitigation. i am thinking by using the 2" pvc i can run smaller cfm, thus quiter, while maintaining good flow and suction and pressure. the 2 90's are barely let any light through. let me know what you think bro, i would appreciate it. I dont know if I will start a journal or not. so much work , and I enjoy following everyone elses journal too much to maintain my own!!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 11, 2010)

Looks good. I bet that thing is so god damn bright with the CMH.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jul 11, 2010)

i havent fired it up yet. i am being real careful, i dont want to break the bulb fucking with it, ya know!! I bet it will be to. i am pretty sure temps wont be an issue with it, I hope I am right. it will be inside the AC'ed house. v12 can do, why not me??


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Watching World Cup Finals and catching up with my buddies journal's! 

Both your PC's look great, must be fun taking what you know and making it miniature! I keep wanting to throw anything I have into flower but getting my chamber ready has been slow going.  My ADD keeps me busy with "other" projects but everything I do is still moving in the right direction, towards completion. Right now it's getting my electrical complete! I've had lot's of "bad" things happen to me recently (most recently my kidney stone, cut finger, issues at work, yada, yada). Running my electrical via extension cord and power strip with all the water I have around is just tempting fate a bit too much for my taste. 

Now to go troll on over to see the Two Queens!

peace


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 11, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Watching World Cup Finals and catching up with my buddies journal's!
> 
> ...


Making things mini is fun. Good to hear your gonna get the Power lined out. You'll get it running soon.
 I got a reply on Craigslist looking for free old comps. from the director for Computer 4 Kids here in town. I'm sure they have some old ones they gutted
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm scoping out portable AC units, 8000btu for under $100 on craigslist. None of them are 'ductable' but they all can take a *jsgamber mod* to fit a custom 'collecter' box with rigid foam and aluminum tape and direct it into my grow chambers.


----------



## BIGDAVE (Jul 12, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Here's an update of what I got done today. I got the remote ballast with timer and 120 mm comp fan tested and the wires organized. It'll work great. Tons of air flow. I used a weird connector to the bulb to the keep confusion down.
> I got the stuff I needed for the air system for the Cool Tube from Home Depot. I used aluminum foil tape and clamps after coating both ends with the foil. I made a bracket out of a coat hanger for the bulb.
> I have a 4" sewer pipe for the main exhaust. I'm going down from the top where I'll make a carbon filter. It'll 90 at the bottom then out to where the compressor was. The another 90 then a fan. How's that sound?


Where did you get the Glass tube at? I saw there was a guy who says he got one from Michaels, but could not find one there..


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 12, 2010)

BIGDAVE said:


> Where did you get the Glass tube at? I saw there was a guy who says he got one from Michaels, but could not find one there..


I did. It's called Hurricane glass (you might have to ask). They also have the style that has the bulge in the middle too. I believe any reputable hobby store should carry it. You can also look at getting the Pyrex baking tubes. Those you get a any good mall kitchen store. And then there is alway e-bay. 

HTH...peace


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 12, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> I did. It's called Hurricane glass (you might have to ask). They also have the style that has the bulge in the middle too. I believe any reputable hobby store should carry it. You can also look at getting the Pyrex baking tubes. Those you get a any good mall kitchen store. And then there is alway e-bay.
> 
> HTH...peace


I get the 5" sq. grate ? from yours and you get the Pyrex Bake a Round on mine? Nicely done. 
Daniels


----------



## Joker209 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey man good work keep it up.

I started my second journal and I'm not sure if you've been invited yet but consider yourself invited. It's in my signature.

Here is my cloning thread I finally got up.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/348036-cloning-made-easy-1-2-a.html

Go check it all out man.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 13, 2010)

Wish me luck all. I'm off in a truck with a buddy to try to get a Stand Up Deep Freeze for my next project.
Daniels


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 13, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Wish me luck all. I'm off in a truck with a buddy to try to get a Stand Up Deep Freeze for my next project.
> Daniels


 Good luck dan! Try not to hurt yourself! lol

SLB


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 13, 2010)

Well I got an Amana Fridge for my next project. So Amana Grow Indica with this Refrigerator.
This is a first glance, and I haven't even got into it yet.
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 13, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Well I got an Amana Fridge for my next project. So Amana Grow Indica with this Refrigerator.
> This is a first glance, and I haven't even got into it yet.
> Daniels
> View attachment 1043694


oooh nice!! So are you planning on two chambers or are you gonna get out the Sawsall and join the fridge and freezer sections into one space? From a hydro perspective wouldn't it be cool if you could keep the refrigeration portion working only in the lower section and use it to keep your water chilled?

I know you have a plan locked away in your brain...we wanna know what it is!!!!!!


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweet DGB, cant wait to see what ya do, congrats on the find......funny,,, I;m looking for one for my next project now too!! lol


Danielsgb said:


> Well I got an Amana Fridge for my next project. So Amana Grow Indica with this Refrigerator.
> This is a first glance, and I haven't even got into it yet.
> Daniels
> View attachment 1043694


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 14, 2010)

Well I got the 4" holes cut for the fans. Those grates are a touch over 4" so I had to trim a bit for the fit I wanted. I cut a 4" collar in half and I'll Gorilla Glue once I'm sure it's how I want it. I won't use the center of that closest bar. 
The fans are on the way too. You guys will love this. My buds might need to dry to Rave music, but you guys can give me your opinions. Taking into account I'm not a fan of Raves. Yea, this one will make sense as soon as Newegg comes through.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow all this is swEEt daniels!! Nice frig (sweet idea gamber bout the hydro!!). Just a heads up, I was in radioshack and they had I think a 120mm 60 or 70 cfm 20 db fan for under $20. Don't know if it would be useful to you or not, but may save from spending or waiting on shipping for some applications. 

I imagine your whole house has the hum of 120mm DC fans!! You got 'em in everything.


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 14, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Well I got the 4" holes cut for the fans. Those grates are a touch over 4" so I had to trim a bit for the fit I wanted. I cut a 4" collar in half and I'll Gorilla Glue once I'm sure it's how I want it. I won't use the center of that closest bar.
> The fans are on the way too. You guys will love this. My buds might need to dry to Rave music, but you guys can give me your opinions. Taking into account I'm not a fan of Raves. Yea, this one will make sense as soon as Newegg comes through.
> Daniels
> View attachment 1044440View attachment 1044439


Don't tell me you are getting a pink fan with multi-colored LED's.....oh the shame!!! the shame!!!

At least that's my guess.


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 14, 2010)

gumball said:


> Wow all this is swEEt daniels!! Nice frig (sweet idea gamber bout the hydro!!). Just a heads up, I was in radioshack and they had I think a 120mm 60 or 70 cfm 20 db fan for under $20. Don't know if it would be useful to you or not, but may save from spending or waiting on shipping for some applications.
> 
> I imagine your whole house has the hum of 120mm DC fans!! You got 'em in everything.


Hey GB, he said *Newegg*.  I've used the Scythe 133cfm and 100cfm fans, same as Daniels. Both are under $10 with free shipping. http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007998%2050002108%20600035655&IsNodeId=1&name=%3e80%20CFM and I've never had a Newegg order take more than 2 days to arrive (unless backordered). Best eCommerce site on the net!!!

BTW that 133cfm fan plain ROCKS! Once I sandwich it into the 4" PVC it becomes quient instantly! Even though this fan is rated at 49dB, it's all white noise from air movement and no "whine" like a turbine.


----------



## gumball (Jul 14, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Hey GB, he said *Newegg*.  I've used the Scythe 133cfm and 100cfm fans, same as Daniels. Both are under $10 with free shipping. http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007998%2050002108%20600035655&IsNodeId=1&name=%3e80%20CFM and I've never had a Newegg order take more than 2 days to arrive (unless backordered). Best eCommerce site on the net!!!
> 
> BTW that 133cfm fan plain ROCKS! Once I sandwich it into the 4" PVC it becomes quient instantly! Even though this fan is rated at 49dB, it's all white noise from air movement and no "whine" like a turbine.


Wow, that is some good service! I have used them to check specs because they have awesome filtering of their stock on their website! But no purchases! Most my fans I got from work. But I will keep up on newegg froM now on!


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 14, 2010)

gumball said:


> Wow, that is some good service! I have used them to check specs because they have awesome filtering of their stock on their website! But no purchases! Most my fans I got from work. But I will keep up on newegg froM now on!


And the secret trick is, if you order in the morning the order will most likely ship that day. If you order in the afternoon, then checking the $2.95 box for expedited shipping will also get it out the door same day.


----------



## gumball (Jul 14, 2010)

Cool tip, thanks!!


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 14, 2010)

Hmmm I have the $20 A/C radio shack 65 cfm. When I put the 150 in I think I'll need something bigger. Are any of those fans A/C voltage?


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 14, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Hmmm I have the $20 A/C radio shack 65 cfm. When I put the 150 in I think I'll need something bigger. Are any of those fans A/C voltage?


There are but they'll be much more expensive. All you need is a standard ATX PC Power Supply. With ATX you have to jumper the "green" wire which goes to the Mother Board plug with one of the black ground wires which in essense put the power button in the permanent "on" position so the power supply comes on when you plug it in. The power supply will give you two different voltages. All black wires are ground, all yellow wires are 12v and all red wires are 5v.

You can get power supplies almost anywhere for free or near free from family recycle centers, Goodwill tech stores, etc. I believe that Volts x Amps gives you Watts. My 133cfm fan runs .7 amps on the 12v rail for a total of 8 Watts. This means I should be able to run just under 30 of these fans on one 250W Power Supply!!

Lastly, I opened up the PS and cut back all of the other wires that I didn't need and capped them off (making sure to keep the green and black wires connected). Also there are some capacitors inside the PS. Make sure you unplug it and let it sit for about 5 minutes before working inside. Here's a shot of my PS with one set of wires coming out. All the rest are cut back and capped off.


----------



## gumball (Jul 14, 2010)

Dc fans use much less power than ac, and I think they are suppose to have better static pressure than ac fans too. I have 2 wired to one dc power block now and they work good. Will be adding a third to cool my ballast tonight, I hope!!!


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 14, 2010)

Well if I use parts on hand I could use a 12 a/c transformer hooked to a dc rectifier with a rheostat for speed control. 
Then I could buy a high cfm fan and turn it down a bit and accomplish two things.
The fan will run quieter and last longer.


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 14, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Well if I use parts on hand I could use a 12 a/c transformer hooked to a dc rectifier with a rheostat for speed control.
> Then I could buy a high cfm fan and turn it down a bit and accomplish two things.
> The fan will run quieter and last longer.


*By Joe, I theenk hee's gawt eet!!! *

_Just make sure you aren't over complicating things, adding heat, or going beyond the Watt/Amp/Volt ratings you should be good! I have a couple of 4-dial fan controllers lying around that I hope to need to wire in!  (oh to have problems being too cold!) Realize though, a free/cheap PC power supply is going to have all the right plugs that match those fans you will be ordering rather than having to cut and splice 16/18g wire._

_But then again for $9, free shipping and 133cfm with great static pressure, you could burn one out every 6 months and still be ahead of the game over the 125cfm inline blowers I've seen for $100!!!_

_Beside's it looks way cool when you have a bunch of fans come out of that brown cardboard box!! _


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 14, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> *By Joe, I theenk hee's gawt eet!!! *
> 
> _Just make sure you aren't over complicating things, adding heat, or going beyond the Watt/Amp/Volt ratings you should be good! I have a couple of 4-dial fan controllers lying around that I hope to need to wire in!  (oh to have problems being too cold!) Realize though, a free/cheap PC power supply is going to have all the right plugs that match those fans you will be ordering rather than having to cut and splice 16/18g wire._
> 
> ...


Wiring is easy I do it all day at work. I have a storage in my cab for transformers and anything else that heats up.
I don't think my 65 cfm's can handle the 150w hps with supplement cfl's. Right now I have 70w hps and 135w cfl's and it does fine.
Not sure what you're trying to say with the red neck writing or the brown cardboard box with fans coming out of it?


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 14, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Wiring is easy I do it all day at work. I have a storage in my cab for transformers and anything else that heats up.
> I don't think my 65 cfm's can handle the 150w hps with supplement cfl's. Right now I have 70w hps and 135w cfl's and it does fine.
> Not sure what you're trying to say with the red neck writing or the brown cardboard box with fans coming out of it?


LOL, It was trying to be British!!  Rain in Spain....

Definitely wasn't poking fun at you. I was just agreeing with your conclusions. I'm in a whacky mood today and just trying to have fun. 

And the brown box is what NewEgg sends the fans in...it's like Christmas especially when you order 10 at once! 

Cheers and peace


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 14, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Wiring is easy I do it all day at work. I have a storage in my cab for transformers and anything else that heats up.
> I don't think my 65 cfm's can handle the 150w hps with supplement cfl's. Right now I have 70w hps and 135w cfl's and it does fine.
> Not sure what you're trying to say with the red neck writing or the brown cardboard box with fans coming out of it?


I think we get shit a bunch for using these comp fans. At least I've tried to tell people how good mine works, and I hear how it isn't as good as ???
I've checked yours out and I think a 150W will get worked with one of the 135 cfm 120mm's we like.

I got some work done for curbing getting laid soon. Needed burmed (sp?) to look right. I glued the Dry Boxes, and I'm gonna go work on cleaning the Amana.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 14, 2010)

We have been tossing the sarcastic jokes all day.


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 14, 2010)

Well tonight don't forget to have some fish for dinner tonight....*just for the halibut!!!*


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 14, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> LOL, It was trying to be British!!  Rain in Spain....
> 
> Definitely wasn't poking fun at you. I was just agreeing with your conclusions. I'm in a whacky mood today and just trying to have fun.
> 
> ...





Danielsgb said:


> I think we get shit a bunch for using these comp fans. At least I've tried to tell people how good mine works, and I hear how it isn't as good as ???
> I've checked yours out and I think a 150W will get worked with one of the 135 cfm 120mm's we like.
> 
> I got some work done for curbing getting laid soon. Needed burmed (sp?) to look right. I glued the Dry Boxes, and I'm gonna go work on cleaning the Amana.
> Daniels


Agreed thanks guys I think I'll try one for my current cab and my veg cab I still need to build.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 14, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> LOL, It was trying to be British!!  Rain in Spain....
> 
> Definitely wasn't poking fun at you. I was just agreeing with your conclusions. I'm in a whacky mood today and just trying to have fun.
> 
> ...


I hope tomorrow for my birthday I get a brown box from my Uncle Newegg. I think I have 6 coming. Was kinda high ordering them (again) Haven't got a ten pack yet.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 14, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Well tonight don't forget to have some fish for dinner tonight....*just for the halibut!!!*


Damn guys I forgot to mention. My buddy who got Amana with me called earlier and is helping tear out cabinets with a guy. Ends up being 2 doors down the street. I may get a 6' tall 2' sq. kitchen cabinet. It'll be for storage in the garage. FOR NOW.
You saw the list of DIY on my main page, but fall will be comin' sooner than I want. It's a long cold winter here in MT. So we'll see if it gets added to the "Sweet Cannabis DIY" List.
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 14, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Damn guys I forgot to mention. My buddy who got Amana with me called earlier and is helping tear out cabinets with a guy. Ends up being 2 doors down the street. I may get a 6' tall 2' sq. kitchen cabinet. It'll be for storage in the garage. FOR NOW.
> You saw the list of DIY on my main page, but fall will be comin' sooner than I want. It's a long cold winter here in MT. So we'll see if it gets added to the "Sweet Cannabis DIY" List.
> Daniels


Hey!! Bartender!!! I'll have a double of whatever he's drinkin'...oh yeah and give me a chaser of some *silver lining* too!!


----------



## gumball (Jul 14, 2010)

Well if we forget brother, happy birthday my friend, hope you get, or have, all you ever need!


----------



## bigman4270 (Jul 14, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Hey GB, he said *Newegg*.  I've used the Scythe 133cfm and 100cfm fans, same as Daniels. Both are under $10 with free shipping. http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007998 50002108 600035655&IsNodeId=1&name=>80 CFM and I've never had a Newegg order take more than 2 days to arrive (unless backordered). Best eCommerce site on the net!!!
> 
> BTW that 133cfm fan plain ROCKS! Once I sandwich it into the 4" PVC it becomes quient instantly! Even though this fan is rated at 49dB, it's all white noise from air movement and no "whine" like a turbine.


Just got my 133 cfm fan and it showed up in 2 days. Newegg rocks.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 14, 2010)

Well I got a bunch of the lawn ready for the curbing. I tried to put a new A/C fan in to get it working again. The fan blade wouldn't come off, and I didn't have a puller here. The new motor had more wires than the old one. I know some stuff about wiring but a 230V motor is more than I wanted to tackle today. I'm sure IAm5toned could help me with it but I have to get other shit done tomorrow. There's a BBQ Fri. night too here so I wanted it done by then. I did round one of the bleaching on Amana too. Stay tuned I'm formulating something new. 
Daniels

Bleached for Round 1
 TopBottom
I can't remember if I mentioned it but I got a 175W Mercury Vapor Light for $10 at the Restore. It'll run a Metal Halide I'm pretty sure. I'll see if I can use it for a CMH. 

Here's my fans for a couple projects. I meant it when I said I LOVE NEWEGG.


----------



## CueTrott (Jul 14, 2010)

Good luck bro, I always thought of this but couldn't be fucked...
& does your fan just make it sound like the friend is on or what?


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 15, 2010)

Very nice Daniel. Just read the entire journal and I think you might have to change your name to McGuyver !

Great job and way to pay attention to every detail.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 15, 2010)

CueTrott said:


> Good luck bro, I always thought of this but couldn't be fucked...& does your fan just make it sound like the friend is on or what?


It's no louder than the 2 Real ones in there.



jsgamber said:


> LOL, It was trying to be British!!  Rain in Spain....
> Definitely wasn't poking fun at you. I was just agreeing with your conclusions. I'm in a whacky mood today and just trying to have fun.
> And the brown box is what NewEgg sends the fans in...it's like Christmas especially when you order 10 at once!
> Cheers and peace





chainseeker said:


> Agreed thanks guys I think I'll try one for my current cab and my veg cab I still need to build.


Uncle Newegg had my Birthday Present delivered today. This makes that joke make sense
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jul 15, 2010)

hooray for uncle newegg!! happy birthday again bro! and my birthday present to you are a few pics of my HID powered PC, 100watts of pure CMH power baby!!!!
It has a fan for the cooltube up top, a case fan in the middle under the cooltube, and the ballast is in the power supply at the bottom, INSIDE THE PC CASE!!! and you know what my temps are?

Guess?

Come on, a better guess than that?

83f at the bottom, and 86f at the top!!! and I still have a few more tweaks to cool it off some more. I know they are the best temps, but I have 9000 lumens and 130watts (ballast and bulb) of energy to produce heat in less than 1 sq ft, and right above 1 cubic ft. hope you enjoy, i am!!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 15, 2010)

gumball said:


> Wow all this is swEEt daniels!! Nice frig (sweet idea gamber bout the hydro!!). Just a heads up, I was in radio shack and they had I think a 120mm 60 or 70 cfm 20 db fan for under $20. Don't know if it would be useful to you or not, but may save from spending or waiting on shipping for some applications.
> I imagine your whole house has the hum of 120mm DC fans!! You got 'em in everything.


Yea It humms a bit round here.



jsgamber said:


> Don't tell me you are getting a pink fan with multi-colored LED's.....oh the shame!!! the shame!!!
> At least that's my guess.


You were somewhat close.
Daniels


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 15, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Yea It humms a bit round here.
> 
> You were somewhat close.
> DanielsView attachment 1047394


 haha...pretty light show...haha


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 15, 2010)

SmokesLikeBob said:


> haha...pretty light show...haha


Why just *dry* when you can have a little show with a Royal Kush reek to boot?
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 15, 2010)

I got these 2 PC cases for $5 at the [FONT=georgia,serif]Computer4Kids.
The DIY Gods were smiling again. They take the stuff out that they can use, and have a PILE I chose from. I know the E-Series will work good. It has a nice side panel removal. The other one I'm thinking sexing chamber. I have another plan I'm tossing around, but it's still in the pre-planning stage. I'll toy with the big one sometime. 
Daniels
[/FONT]


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 15, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Yea It humms a bit round here.
> 
> You were somewhat close.
> DanielsView attachment 1047394


hehehehehe...I knew it! 



Hey dude Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 16, 2010)

gumball said:


> hooray for uncle newegg!! happy birthday again bro! and my birthday present to you are a few pics of my HID powered PC, 100watts of pure CMH power baby!!!!
> It has a fan for the cooltube up top, a case fan in the middle under the cooltube, and the ballast is in the power supply at the bottom, INSIDE THE PC CASE!!! and you know what my temps are?
> 
> Guess?
> ...


Hell yeah Gum.

Happy B-day Dan

You all know Joker?
I just sent him some Smart Pots to try out he should have picks up soon.
Just thought ya might be curious about the aeration containers growth rates I been talking about.
The Link-https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/317709-jokers-second-journal.html#post3981957


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 16, 2010)

My 400W CMH Bulb got here. I killed the HPS and temp was top sensor 84.4 lower 83.5 the amb. near is 74 something. So when it cools I'll switch, take temps. We'll see how much I love it.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jul 16, 2010)

Gonna be a bad ass frig with a 400 in there! Them girls are gonna love you!! So what are you putting in the new fridge, the 250 in the top left corner and the 150 in the top right corner? Now that would be BAD ASS! Oh the double penetration!! HA, I kill me!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 16, 2010)

No, the 400W is for the main garden. My veg table used a MH but I realized my ballast was S51 so off we go. It looks like sunlight already and it's still warming up.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok here's my 400W CMH temp's 
Before HPS's temp's 83.4 top sensor
84.4 Bottom sensor

At Bulb switch 1:54 78.8
81.3
2:09 82.4
84.7

I'll keep updating this one on edits.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah my pc was bright as hell I lit it up in the center of the living room and my wife started cussing cause she was "blinded by the light"!!! Today is the 2nd full day mine have been under this light, can't wait to look at the difference when I update the PCC! 

Where is your PCC entry gonna get light? You have so many damn places to put it!


----------



## gumball (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow, your top is cooler than your bottom! Must be because of th cool tube having its own air supply. Jsgamber is gonna love this temp run down of the 400 cmh, even if he is waiting to get one for a while.


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 16, 2010)

I might have these backwards. A buddy got here, so I'll keep checking but a 15/30/1 hr won't work for now


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 16, 2010)

Quick couple pics. takes great shots


----------



## Joker209 (Jul 17, 2010)

Dam man those look good 
*My cloning threads
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/348036-cloning-made-easy-1-2-a.html
**
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/349567-cloning-made-easy-1-2-a.html
*Enjoy hope it helps some of you


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 17, 2010)

I put a more powerful fan for the exhaust, then put the old exhaust for the intake. I'll use the Old Intake for the next PC, I guess. I also put a piece of glass below the bulbs. I wasn't happy with the temps, but this seemed to do it. I'm running 4 to 5 over amb. with lights on and 3 to 4 under when they're off. I'm still keeping the fans on full time. I put a cut up piece of nylon behind the fan grills to keep leaves from getting clipped. Mini-Matilda got feed Morbloom and sat under the CMH for a bit, and several hours in the sun while I re-did her apartment.
I got the Dry Boxes done today too. I even got most of the 150W CMH Ballast/Timer box done to exchange the fridge HPS. I lost steam at 11 pm while looking at the Sulfur Burner.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jul 18, 2010)

everything is looking top notch daniels, as always!! 

Mini-Matilda is gonna be a PC beast! I can only be so fortunate for my PC girls to do so good

when you gonna put a CMH in the PC? I think a 50 or 70 watt would be real easy without affecting temps too bad. maybe for x-mas!!! 

peace man


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh it'll be a 70W'er for this. I'm thinking.


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks like a good house for the party cup comp.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 21, 2010)

I got started on the CMH PC. I said 70W but I'm thinking maybe the 50W. It's 6.5"X16" so .72 sq.ft. It's 17.5" tall so much taller than my Pavilion. 
What do you guys think? (Gumball, I know you have an opinion) Is the 70W worth it vs the 50W? Do you think the heat will be any different? 
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jul 21, 2010)

i think that is a good call, 50 watts will be good. maybe you can try the 3000k if the need suits you, it has more lumens, but not the same energy spectrum. But 50 watts will be WAY brighter!! i know switching from the CFLs to the CMH are crazy differences!! As you know flow is key. v12xjs posted me this link https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=135524 on some good light proofing vents which may work for you. i have intake for mthe top to the bottom of the front panel. but only 3 inches of one side. i plan to stack 90 degree pieces like this all the way from the bottom to the top! right now my cool tube intake has my light diverter right in front of it so it has to work harder to pull in cool air. once i build a rig like in the link, it will have air across the total 8 inch width, giving the cool tube intake without the work. hope that made since. i think i could get temps down to 82 constant with a few mod's. but since I am running at 86 now i am happy for now. i will work on these mod's later

and that coleman lantern globe works well for $12 at walmart. i worried it would get hot, but it doesnt.


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 21, 2010)

Looking Good!!! 

Hey GB and Dan gotta question. Let's say I know this "friend" who wanted to flower in a cabinet that was 48"x18"and 36" high? He has a closed loop cool tube with 130cfm fan pull and 2x100cfm fans exhausting the cab? His ambient temps were 78* constant. Based on the space and venting what would be a *reasonable *bulb wattage and type that you recommend he use assuming all other conditions were "normal". Yes this sounds a lot like my space but forget all that. Think of the question on it's own. Think of it as a "straw poll".


----------



## gumball (Jul 21, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Looking Good!!!
> 
> Hey GB and Dan gotta question. Let's say I know this "friend" who wanted to flower in a cabinet that was 48"x18"and 36" high? He has a closed loop cool tube with 130cfm fan pull and 2x100cfm fans exhausting the cab? His ambient temps were 78* constant. Based on the space and venting what would be a *reasonable *bulb wattage and type that you recommend he use assuming all other conditions were "normal". Yes this sounds a lot like my space but forget all that. Think of the question on it's own. Think of it as a "straw poll".


I preface that I assume your friends cab, cool tube, and every other variable is similar to yours, since hte dimensions are.
ok, here is what your friend has
cabinet--18 cubic ft/6 sq ft
cool tube--1.19 cubic feet (basing the length on 3.5 feet and width of 4")

your friend is currently circulating their cabinet about 11 times a minute. They are circulating the cool tube about 60 some odd times a minute. that light should really be cool to the touch with that much air moving around it, so I would say a 400 would work. i assume your talking about the CMH, which is cooler than the HPS and MH. The 250 is what most grow sites recommend for the space, but to flower our plant, you would need more penetration to get to the lower bud sites. 

i know having 2 ballasts is a pain, but if it was mine and I could have a cool tube like yours with a pyrex cylinder on each side of the loop instead of just one side, then seperated a 8-12 inches more than yours, then stick a 150 watt CMH on each side of the cool tube, they would really get good penetration and coverage. if I had a large space i would rather have more smaller, than one larger bulb. 

hope that helps!


----------



## gumball (Jul 21, 2010)

daniels, i actually stopped back by to tell you if you like that light filter idea i posted earlier, you will begin to find black plastic with 90 degree angles everywhere you look. small trash cans look good cause they have a curve that makes a 90. air flows better through a curve than a hard 90 ya know.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 21, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Looking Good!!!
> 
> Hey GB and Dan gotta question. Let's say I know this "friend" who wanted to flower in a cabinet that was 48"x18"and 36" high? He has a closed loop cool tube with 130cfm fan pull and 2x100cfm fans exhausting the cab? His ambient temps were 78* constant. Based on the space and venting what would be a *reasonable *bulb wattage and type that you recommend he use assuming all other conditions were "normal". Yes this sounds a lot like my space but forget all that. Think of the question on it's own. Think of it as a "straw poll".


I thought about this in between harvesting Cleo and Aisha. Thanks for doing that math Gumball. I came up with either two 150's or two 250's. Great minds gumball Great minds Kinda laughed when I read your response.
With the 48" length, I'd go with the dual because the 36" limits your friends distance and a 400 would be too intense. I've had to move my Veg CMH higher pretty quickly. After typing this sentence I'm questioning two 250's. 
I'm switching to the 150W CMH for this fridge tonight (or soon) so I'll see how it compares to the HPS. I'm sold on them. Hope that helps.
I'll be updating the main journal with harvest pics tonight. 
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 21, 2010)

gumball said:


> daniels, i actually stopped back by to tell you if you like that light filter idea i posted earlier, you will begin to find black plastic with 90 degree angles everywhere you look. small trash cans look good cause they have a curve that makes a 90. air flows better through a curve than a hard 90 ya know.


 I did a quick read of that, and saw much to digest. I'm liking something like that for the CMH PC Thanks
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jul 21, 2010)

your welcome! these little tidbits get more and more inspiring as you think 'bout 'em too

oh, JSGamber, check out post #255 of this thread and there is a link about light proof vents. could be made on the cheap depending on what kinda junk ya got around. i got a lot, but stiill building up parts


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 21, 2010)

gumball said:


> your welcome! these little tidbits get more and more inspiring as you think 'bout 'em too
> 
> oh, JSGamber, check out post #255 of this thread and there is a link about light proof vents. could be made on the cheap depending on what kinda junk ya got around. i got a lot, but stiill building up parts


GB, you are starting to mind meld with me. I have it up in a seperate tab waiting for it to cross my "reading list". 

In regards to my cool tube ('er my friends  ) I'm using the 5" dia hurricane lamp glass which is reduced down to 4" at the end. The tube run is short ways (18"), so 18"x90*x1"x90*x18"cooltube assemblyx133cfm fan.

So it's possible and desireable to run 400? Like I said straw poll. Sometimes I worry if putting in 430 HPS is too much. You've eased my worry a bit.


My cool tubes are identical for MH and HPS. For the 250w MH I can keep my hand right on the glass tube for over a minute before I get tired.  For the 430w HPS, hand on the glass is only good for 5 seconds but at 2" away is like the 250w MH. I figure using a screen or maybe even creating an acrylic shield at 2" to keep the plants away from direct contact with the tube? Just thinking out loud. Feel free to join the convo. (damn been hanging out with a teenager too long).


----------



## jsgamber (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that I used the info which was posted in the FAQ before the site changed it's face. For a ScrOG setup which is pretty much bud to light (leaves below screen are trimmed off) 400w was preffered in my SqFt especially keeping buds close to the "sweet spot" of the light as well as density. So if I can keep 430w HPS cool in that space then any combo should work. I still have the option of going to the dual 150w though and I would do that in a heart beat. Better go check to see how fast lights turn over on Craigslist.  Like playing the lottery.


----------



## bohicular (Jul 22, 2010)

The pc is looking nice, can't wait to see it done. I'd like to see what you do for light traps, I'm working on some now. I'm wondering what kind would allow the most airflow - the sketch below shows a typical light box, and the one gumball referenced. 

I'm not sure which would be better for airflow. Any opinions? (i hope my sketches are clear, theyre pretty low quality - The only important thing is that the heavy black material is whats affecting airflow.)
View attachment 1059056


----------



## gumball (Jul 22, 2010)

bohicular said:


> The pc is looking nice, can't wait to see it done. I'd like to see what you do for light traps, I'm working on some now. I'm wondering what kind would allow the most airflow - the sketch below shows a typical light box, and the one gumball referenced.
> 
> I'm not sure which would be better for airflow. Any opinions? (i hope my sketches are clear, theyre pretty low quality - The only important thing is that the heavy black material is whats affecting airflow.)
> View attachment 1059056


pics dont work


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 22, 2010)

can't see them either. I'm not the guy to help with light traps, & carbon filters also. I don't care about the smell, and I have to figure a light trap out too. If I even decide it needs one. Light proofing is kinda overblown IMO. If it's small, and regular I don't worry. Think full moon and street lights. But to each his own. The room I use is dark most all the time anyway. The one's gumball put up looked good and I will be using that as my starting point. Try again with pics and we'll help.
Daniels
I forgot stealth is key for ya. oops


----------



## gumball (Jul 23, 2010)

yeah, we cant all be legal!! but I read NC medical marijuana act yesterday, most of it. looked pretty good, if it ever passes. 

ONA is great for smell if you need to cover it. plus carbon filter reduce air flow. for large scale ops ONA would cost too much


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 23, 2010)

I like the ona gel. 
I thought you all might like this.
The best mini scrog I've seen thus far.
 Watercooled's mini fridge click here. 
I started u on the Harvest page.
This guy is good.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's the Sulfur Burner I made. 
It's stainless steel with holes drilled into it. I mounted a L piece to mount the Ceramic Socket to. It's a Green (of course) 100W Outdoor Floodlight bulb. It's got a thick face and a metal dish will vaporize the sulfur. I'll test it in the garage, then when I know I have it timed right I'll use it in my Main Room. I'll use it every once in a while. Fuck that PM
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweet! This is the one stop thread for your how to needs!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 23, 2010)

gumball said:


> Sweet! This is the one stop thread for your how to needs!


Yep 
As I  there'll be my cure here. 
I'll keep this as my DIY Build journal for all projects. Keeping track is comedy.
Speaking of. I have the CMH Ballast/Timer on the wall in the garage. When it cools down in the garage I'll switch bulbs. No plants go in there till I have a Sulfur/Bleach/Mod Session. I have an unknown Indica for this bulb. It's a Lst plan.
I won't be going to bed till I see _that_ 150W CMH *on* in this fridge.
Daniels


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey Daniels....what does this do exactly??? Did I miss it earlier in the thread....if so just let me know and I'll search for it so you don't have to write it out again.....thanks man.....looking good as always!!


Danielsgb said:


> Here's the Sulfur Burner I made.
> It's stainless steel with holes drilled into it. I mounted a L piece to mount the Ceramic Socket to. It's a Green (of course) 100W Outdoor Floodlight bulb. It's got a thick face and a metal dish will vaporize the sulfur. I'll test it in the garage, then when I know I have it timed right I'll use it in my Main Room. I'll use it every once in a while. Fuck that PM
> Daniels
> View attachment 1060385View attachment 1060381View attachment 1060384


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 23, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> Hey Daniels....what does this do exactly??? Did I miss it earlier in the thread....if so just let me know and I'll search for it so you don't have to write it out again.....thanks man.....looking good as always!!


It kills mold and mildew spores is the quick answer. I'll look up the thread from another site I saw this design on. Google it and you'll see the $100 to $150 ones to buy and some full answer to exactly how the sulfur vapor works. Obviously you don't want to be in the room while it does it's thing. Dark period too, and over doing it is bad for plants too. I'll get a fuller answer if I get time. Like I said keeping track is comedy.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 23, 2010)

I got the bulb changed and the ballast was wired right. It will be even better than that HPS. I'll check the temps later. Here's some pics in order as it got brighter. I also got some as it fired up that kinda shows the color changing I'll post next..
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's the bulb color changing, they should be in order.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jul 24, 2010)

thats a bright ass bulb, so a late night huh? cant wait to see some of your girls basking in the light of CMH


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 24, 2010)

gumball said:


> thats a bright ass bulb, so a late night huh? cant wait to see some of your girls basking in the light of CMH


It was quicker than I thought it might be. Last time I had the CMH bulb *in* I re-did a couple things to make it easier after I took the CMH out and the HPS back in.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jul 24, 2010)

cool deal bro


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 24, 2010)

I did a little work on that other PC for a CMH. The more I think about it the 70W is pretty much the same as the 50W for prices. Cooling it shouldn't be any harder for 50 vs. 70 and I might want to use the bulb for something else so why not go bigger to the 70W?
I'm having dinner with family from out of town, then I might work on that 250W Ballast/Timer for another CMH. I'll do a temp run on that 150W tonight too.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jul 24, 2010)

sounds like a good plan!! that 70 watter will do you good in many other apps.


----------



## bohicular (Jul 24, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> can't see them either. I'm not the guy to help with light traps, & carbon filters also. I don't care about the smell, and I have to figure a light trap out too. If I even decide it needs one. Light proofing is kinda overblown IMO. If it's small, and regular I don't worry. Think full moon and street lights. But to each his own. The room I use is dark most all the time anyway. The one's gumball put up looked good and I will be using that as my starting point. Try again with pics and we'll help.
> Daniels
> I forgot stealth is key for ya. oops


Don't know why the pics didn't open for you... Anyways, those sketches didn't work, but on a 3rd try, I built a good light trap for my intake, which added 2&#730;F to the cabinet. If you are interested in doing a light trap, let me know. Although the one gumball linked to looks very nice and is really slim, I have doubts about the airflow. I think you're worse off with "vent" style light traps, because (IMO) they break up the airflow more, and decrease speed. I did an S-shaped box which requires three 90&#730; turns, and keeps the air together. Before, I had a regular (non-light blocking) vent, which added 3&#730;.


----------



## gumball (Jul 24, 2010)

well i will let you know because I am putting the one together I posted right now. just got to cut everything.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 24, 2010)

bohicular said:


> Don't know why the pics didn't open for you... Anyways, those sketches didn't work, but on a 3rd try, I built a good light trap for my intake, which added 2&#730;F to the cabinet. If you are interested in doing a light trap, let me know. Although the one gumball linked to looks very nice and is really slim, I have doubts about the airflow. I think you're worse off with "vent" style light traps, because (IMO) they break up the airflow more, and decrease speed. I did an S-shaped box which requires three 90&#730; turns, and keeps the air together. Before, I had a regular (non-light blocking) vent, which added 3&#730;.


I just left a smell idea on yours Hope it helps.



gumball said:


> well i will let you know because I am putting the one together I posted right now. just got to cut everything.


Sweet Love to see to it works. I'll be back after some DIY fucking around. Oh yea, we're making Canna Rice Krispies.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jul 25, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I just left a smell idea on yours Hope it helps.
> 
> Sweet Love to see to it works. I'll be back after some DIY fucking around. Oh yea, we're making Canna Rice Krispies.
> Daniels


oh yummy, enjoy!!!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 25, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I just left a smell idea on yours Hope it helps.
> 
> Sweet Love to see to it works. I'll be back after some DIY fucking around. Oh yea, we're making Canna Rice Krispies.
> Daniels


I LIKE rice crispy treats A LOT !


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 26, 2010)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> I LIKE rice crispy treats A LOT !


I'll have sis make another batch. I could mail ya some. They are *so* tasty.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jul 26, 2010)

Rice crispie treats are mail able aeent they?? Hmmm?! Just kidding, but would be yummy!


----------



## bigman4270 (Jul 26, 2010)

gumball said:


> Rice crispie treats are mail able aeent they?? Hmmm?! Just kidding, but would be yummy!


No beggin bro!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm off to get titanium scissors for harvesting. I'll get the sulfur while I'm at it. I got something done today on the fridge so pics later.
Daniels


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 28, 2010)

When you doing the deed?


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 28, 2010)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> When you doing the deed?


I did some math, and I have 5 vegging, of those, 3 I'll flower. I have Mini Matilda that still has 4 weeks to go. I'm trying to grow 3 Royal Kush in 16 oz. cup too. They are just hitting soil. I won't be able to start the Purple Rain for a bit. I want to do it justice with enough room to take them to all I can. I can start soon, but Aug. 1st is a bit too early. Oh yea and I have 5 on the fence outside too.
I trimmed up this Main Cola from Aisha.

And I got the top door skinned. It was a PIA, and I'm gonna use that sticky/shiny insulation shit for the lower door. I'll attach the doors together for a better seal.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks good Daniels, have fun!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 28, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I did some math, and I have 5 vegging, of those, 3 I'll flower. I have Mini Matilda that still has 4 weeks to go. I'm trying to grow 3 Royal Kush in 16 oz. cup too. They are just hitting soil. I won't be able to start the Purple Rain for a bit. I want to do it justice with enough room to take them to all I can. I can start soon, but Aug. 1st is a bit too early. Oh yea and I have 5 on the fence outside too.
> I trimmed up this Main Cola from Aisha.
> View attachment 1069065View attachment 1069066
> And I got the top door skinned. It was a PIA, and I'm gonna use that sticky/shiny insulation shit for the lower door. I'll attach the doors together for a better seal.
> View attachment 1069072Daniels


No I mean when are you chopping? You said you went to get scissors? Is the trimming done already? No worries on the P Rain, we will get them going when we can.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 28, 2010)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> No I mean when are you chopping? You said you went to get scissors? Is the trimming done already? No worries on the P Rain, we will get them going when we can.


I have the beginning of the harvest of the 3 on that grow journal, I wasn't to sure which you meant for 'deed' so I kinda answered both. I couldn't remember if you'd seen or commented on that. I have 3 DIY Dry Boxes ready to trim tonight. Been smoking some of the lowest of the low buds that dried fast. Uncured and several ppl think it's better than the Church my caregiver has for me. I'm prepping and planning.
Daniels


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jul 28, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Been smoking some of the lowest of the low buds that dried fast. Uncured and several ppl think it's better than the Church my caregiver has for me. I'm prepping and planning.
> Daniels


No surprise there though. In boxing, your caregiver would be the 'he don't know a left hook from a fish hook' type of guy. Throw a towel over your shoulder and your a trainer. Get an MMJ license and your a caregiver??

Glad you got your own grow and doing it well. Right on Daniel


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks pretty tastie man!!


----------



## Old Goat (Jul 29, 2010)

Daniel & all Else that know anything about CMH.
Help!!!
I discovered a small light leak at about the same time I see a plant issue. 
MY temps are high 70* 35/40 RH. 400 Watt CMH going barefoot.The plants have a light spacing of about 12/14 inches. Also my first grow with CMH. Proper PH & PPM.
4 weeks into flower with 3 WW with many smallish buds but they'll fill out. 1st I've no way to give up a photo.
The issue with my plants is that all pistols look as though they've been burnt. About 1/4th of the tip of the pistol lenght has the issue. There are those that lost some pistols all together. Some growth stunting and poor looking bracts (small). All Nutes Etc. are proper

Is it possibly a UV burn?
Is it possibly the light leak and they may be re veging? This leak was very minor but there none the less.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 29, 2010)

Shit, sorry to hear of an issue. I'm new to the CMH too, and using mine for Vegging. I haven't used one for Flowering _yet_. I had to move my lamp higher, cause I saw some tips looking burnt. It was 12" and I went to 16"-18". I think a very minor light leak wouldn't be it, if you haven't seen it happen before. If I remember right you have years of growing. I think UV Burn would be my guess, and I'd move the bulb up. Hope that helps. 
Daniels


----------



## Old Goat (Jul 29, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Shit, sorry to hear of an issue. I'm new to the CMH too, and using mine for Vegging. I haven't used one for Flowering _yet_. I had to move my lamp higher, cause I saw some tips looking burnt. It was 12" and I went to 16"-18". I think a very minor light leak wouldn't be it, if you haven't seen it happen before. If I remember right you have years of growing. I think UV Burn would be my guess, and I'd move the bulb up. Hope that helps.
> Daniels


I've already made that move. 
I've never seen this issue before but I may not have been paying that much attention.
I forgot to mention that I've done some foliar spray with Hygrozyme and House & Garden Magic Green. Both of which are recommended to use in this manner. H&G is spaced at every other week during flowering.
I have this paranoia about this UV issue but have ZERO knowledge in that arena.
We may get answer here still or when yours grow out we'll see. 
Thanks


----------



## cowboylogic (Jul 29, 2010)

Just started reading through the first few pages here. Then skipped to the end. Nice DIY Dan. I will try and catch up, but with all of this new info to read just dont know where to start. Looking good and make some space to pop a few Purple Rains.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm ordering the 70W CMH bulb and ballast tonight. Anyone beat these? Bulb http://www.lightingsupply.com/MHC70-U-M-4K-ALTO.aspx Ballast https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/3205/BH-M007071C511K.html
I'll be back soon with some pics and replies.
Daniels

BULB and BALLAST Ordered. Bulb was less from 1000bulbs by $5 and shipping was all together. So scored one there.


----------



## gumball (Jul 30, 2010)

ballast looks like a real good buy compared to the 100 watt. light is bout on par I think.


----------



## Old Goat (Jul 31, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Shit, sorry to hear of an issue. I'm new to the CMH too, and using mine for Vegging. I haven't used one for Flowering _yet_. I had to move my lamp higher, cause I saw some tips looking burnt. It was 12" and I went to 16"-18". I think a very minor light leak wouldn't be it, if you haven't seen it happen before. If I remember right you have years of growing. I think UV Burn would be my guess, and I'd move the bulb up. Hope that helps.
> Daniels


I only wish it were as simple as light leak or UV.
I came home last evening to find two plants at the door step of death.
I have at present 3 plants 2 in Perlite and one that was in Perlite until it showed bad signs so a repot to soiless was in order. The 2 other seemed fine. Well last night was a re plant for 1 and maybe the worst 1 I'm not really wanting to waste soil.
So the problem was neither but perlite. I was trying some hempy pots with 100% perlite. Nobody said anything about the size of it so bought Propagation type(small biggest 3/8"). Sounds reasonable cus it more closely resembles soil in texture. Not so for my attempt. You'd need a #4 size. So what I found was the root ball did not grow as it should. What I found in 2 & 1/2 gal bucket amounts to about 4 pancakes in a stack. Knit tight as a Pygmy virgin.
So there's the problem not the leak and not UV. I'm happy as a pig in poop cuz I really like this CMH 400W.
Now as to what did the deed? 1 day well next day hell? Both plants acted as though they'd no water for days. A cellular collapse?

PS: The plant that was repotted 1st is kicken butt. Who's says not to repot a flowering plant.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 31, 2010)

I've only done my own soil mix. I've never tried a soiless mix. Hopefully you got it going now. I have no clue what would do that. Glad it wasn't the CMH's UV I love mine too.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 31, 2010)

cowboylogic said:


> Just started reading through the first few pages here. Then skipped to the end. Nice DIY Dan. I will try and catch up, but with all of this new info to read just dont know where to start. Looking good and make some space to pop a few Purple Rains.


Just let me know if you hit something I built, and have a ? or want pics. This journal is mostly DIY from this Fridge, but other stuffs in here too. I'm pretty excited to 'Make it Rain' on some Purple Rain. Glad to have you here.
Daniels


----------



## cowboylogic (Jul 31, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Just let me know if you hit something I built, and have a ? or want pics. This journal is mostly DIY from this Fridge, but other stuffs in here too. I'm pretty excited to 'Make it Rain' on some Purple Rain. Glad to have you here.
> Daniels


I couldnt wait. Put 3 Purple Rain beans in pellets within 30 minutes of getting from the mailbox. I have 3 Querkles started last week. Going to do some purple breeding. I am going to add the grow to my Top or not journal. 

But I def want to do a 4 way journal with RMH, Bigman and yourself. I think it would be a hoot.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm working on the doors. After a partially resolved fight with the top, I had a plan for the bottom one. I used the plastic piece to get the holes better placed. I used tape to hold it where I wanted it. That kinda worked. I got the bottom on, but the rubber has to be in just the right spot. It doesn't want to cooperate, so I made a Gorilla Glue bag to run some in lines that were right then put a layer of masking tape till it dries. Seemed to work, but I still have some more to do. I have to add a washer or two to raise the top door a bit for a nice seal. I'll get it, but what a fuck around. Never again. Different plan will be used. I was in a hurry to start, and my exhaust tube needed room. I need a better shop/work area and more tools, that are not at my mom's garage.
I also have the Sulfur now so later today I'll try .5g in the garage to see how long it takes to vaporize (melt), and how long it sends out vapor to get some trial before I use it in the Main Room.
PC has it's 70W CMH and Ballast ordered too. The order of pics and bf/aftr are not perfect, but you get the idea.
Back after a while to give details on the Sulfur's PM Death.
Daniels

Before Glue
After Glue


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 31, 2010)

So daniels, was the door not sealing initially or have you done some mods to it? Now that i look closer, you musta taken off the door shelves too make it flat eh?


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 1, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> So daniels, was the door not sealing initially or have you done some mods to it? Now that i look closer, you musta taken off the door shelves too make it flat eh?


It sealed OK but I needed the space for a 4" PVC. I used snips to trim the edges and cut the shelves out. Yea, this is to make it flat. I also did some testing, and the wire that runs the LEDs came unattached. Now, this is gorilla glued on the edges, so I don't think I can get it off to fix it. It may be a "It had this light but," because it doesn't effect anything. I know how I might fix it, but we'll see. A few old friends came over and couldn't believe how bright this CMH in the fridge is.
Daniels


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 1, 2010)

Looking really great Daniels! Keep it comin' man!


SLB


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Aug 1, 2010)

So you mind if I pick your brain some more....I bought this light..... http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=320568248434&view=all&tid=0 .... and this filter ....... http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=330447129040&view=all&tid=0 ....... do you think this is too much for a larger fridge?


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 1, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> So you mind if I pick your brain some more....I bought this light..... http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=320568248434&view=all&tid=0 .... and this filter ....... http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=330447129040&view=all&tid=0 ....... do you think this is too much for a larger fridge?


I can't see them because you bought them, so I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Aug 1, 2010)

Just wanted to drop in and say hey, brother. Keep on kicking ass my man


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Aug 1, 2010)

sorry man.......here is the fan... http://cgi.ebay.ca/6-INLINE-FAN-CARBON-FILTER-COMBO-ODOR-CONTROL-SCRUBBER-/380249423701?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5888a1bf55

this is the light but a 600w, they don't carry it anymore, i got the last one..
http://cgi.ebay.ca/DIGITAL-AIR-COOL-TUBE-GROW-LIGHT-400-WATT-HPS-MH-400W-/380254597318?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5888f0b0c6

I paid 257 for the light and 177 for the scrubber


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 1, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> sorry man.......here is the fan... http://cgi.ebay.ca/6-INLINE-FAN-CARBON-FILTER-COMBO-ODOR-CONTROL-SCRUBBER-/380249423701?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5888a1bf55
> 
> this is the light but a 600w, they don't carry it anymore, i got the last one..
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/DIGITAL-AIR-COOL-TUBE-GROW-LIGHT-400-WATT-HPS-MH-400W-/380254597318?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5888f0b0c6
> ...


It seems like that fan and scrubber are definitely enough. For the light, it looks cool and the Cool Tube would work in the fridge. 600W seems like a lot and I'm not sure if the tops can get as close w/out bleaching. But I've never tried it so I'm not sure. 
I'm *so* sold on these CMH, that I'd never buy anything else. I'll use some HPS for a mixed spectrum, but like I said I'm sold on them. They can't use a dig. ballast too.
But I'd like to see how you get it to fit.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 2, 2010)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say hey, brother. Keep on kicking ass my man


Oh It's on. 
I got a auto-watering system going, with a small fountain pump, and $5 drip kit from Harbor Freight. I have a tray under the four cups with a drain. The res. is 19qt and and drain tub is 25qt. Testing the 4 drippers I got under 2 qts in 15 min. (my lowest timer interval) The pump is on the lowest setting. I think it will work for these 4 cups, and some other use later. Here's what I stole it from. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=126680





I got the Sulfur Burner going and I think I need more crushed pellets. The test went OK, and it melted as it should. Not much as vapor as I expected. I might have pellets that are too weak. Here's the one's I have. http://www.amazon.com/Hylands-Sulphur-30X-Tablets-Pack/dp/B001EPQ50Y
Anyone use something like this with some advice?

Daniels


----------



## bigman4270 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey Daniels, been lurking for awhile now and I gotta say you are DIY king. I always thought I was a handy guy but damn man you have put some stuff together now. Great info and grow.

Big


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 3, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> Hey Daniels, been lurking for awhile now and I gotta say you are DIY king. I always thought I was a handy guy but damn man you have put some stuff together now. Great info and grow.
> 
> Big


Thanks I hope you enjoy the read and projects I tackle. If I need it,see it, & think 'fuck that's kinda simple' I try to make it. Almost all my stuff is either blatantly stolen or modified stuff from other guys here. There are several guys following my build that have cool projects going too. Stay tuned for some more DIY.

I tried 20 pellets of the Sulfur (it was 1.6 grams) and ran it for over an hour. It wasn't the sulfur smell I expected but it was a vapor. Not a smoke at all. I ran a fan in the garage with it, then did it again with the same sulfur for a good hour. I'll do a hard bleaching then put 2 in here to work down to 12/12. They'll need transplanted, then hit the Main Chamber. I have 1 plant for this fridge too, but I need to get a 5 week spacing for the perpetual.

Here's the last 3 clones planted into 16oz. cups. 4 are already looking good. I can add a line with 3 for these from the res. if needed.
Daniels
The one in the back left is doing the best.


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 3, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Thanks I hope you enjoy the read and projects I tackle. If I need it,see it, & think 'fuck that's kinda simple' I try to make it. Almost all my stuff is either blatantly stolen or modified stuff from other guys here. There are several guys following my build that have cool projects going too. Stay tuned for some more DIY.
> 
> I tried 20 pellets of the Sulfur (it was 1.6 grams) and ran it for over an hour. It wasn't the sulfur smell I expected but it was a vapor. Not a smoke at all. I ran a fan in the garage with it, then did it again with the same sulfur for a good hour. I'll do a hard bleaching then put 2 in here to work down to 12/12. They'll need transplanted, then hit the Main Chamber. I have 1 plant for this fridge too, but I need to get a 5 week spacing for the perpetual.
> 
> ...


 Lookin' pretty nice man, I really like the automated watering system!!!


SLB


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 3, 2010)

I just got a call from a buddy that runs Pacific Recycling. 7' Freezer coming.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats! I wish I had the time to tinker like you, I envy that!


----------



## cowboylogic (Aug 3, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> It seems like that fan and scrubber are definitely enough. For the light, it looks cool and the Cool Tube would work in the fridge. 600W seems like a lot and I'm not sure if the tops can get as close w/out bleaching. But I've never tried it so I'm not sure.
> I'm *so* sold on these CMH, that I'd never buy anything else. I'll use some HPS for a mixed spectrum, but like I said I'm sold on them. They can't use a dig. ballast too.
> But I'd like to see how you get it to fit.
> Daniels


On the digital ballast and CMH front. I have been firing one of my 400's using my 600 Lumatek dimmable set on 400. The key here is it has 'soft start technology' fancy sounding but simple. When it fires a bulb it does so it in stages. Gentle to begin and working to full power in steps over 30 secs or so. Almost a month now and no worries. Been using Hortilux HPS bulbs for well over a year now with no issue. And contrary to what you have read and even posts in my past. The Lumatek dimmable ballasts do draw less current in accordance with the setting. And this comes to mind also from past readings. I believe its ok to use fire the 150 and 250 CMH with digis. Give me a bit and I will try and confirm or not if this is fact.


----------



## jsgamber (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey DGB everything looks great! Another Freezer!!! I can't wait to see what you do with that!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 3, 2010)

My buddy didn't bring the new freezer today, but tomorrow he should get it to me. I went to the Computers for Kids to get a couple more PC Cases. I also got all those fans. All for a $25 donation. I think I'll turn the Mac into Box for the 70W CMH Ballast, it's Timer, and the Fan Power Supplies so all heat creating components are away from the plant.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 3, 2010)

I ran the sulfur burner for a couple hours after a good cleaning. I added an intake fan. It was this one. http://www.power-on.com/sunon-kd1212pmb3-3w3p-fan.html
I put 2 plants in there starting to work down to 12/12. They need transplanted soon. Tomorrow is 16/8
Daniels


----------



## dxco (Aug 3, 2010)

I've been toying with the refridgerator idea for years -But I think you removed the most important part! The cooling system could be used to control tempurature and humidity. I always thought of an upright refridg/freezer, cut out the middle section & install glass (double pane insulating?) & the creating my sealed invironment in the lower section. 70w MH or CF for starts, 400w MH for veg & 400-600w HPS for flower. The refridgerator is the perfect growing chamber & has built in AC! CO2, AC & controlled ventalation for flowering -this could be the grow room on the space shuttle! Think about the refridgeration system if heat is a problem. Replace the stat with a 85 degree (lower if no CO2) & the compressor will probably run once every 20 minutes. What do you think???
PS: Not knocking your idea at all -It's great to see somebody finally undertake this project and the compressor section is a great place for the resivior & pumps...


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 4, 2010)

The main thing about _that_ is the fridges I get are free, because they don't work anymore. The other thing is I needed the back clear to run the Cool Tube ducting fans and wiring. I'm not sure how it would work, but I'd love to see someone try it. Many people have said the same thing about running the fridge too. I'm still not convinced. I can keep the temps real close to where I want already. As long as the garage stays reasonable. I don't use CO2, but I could try it pretty easily. I had a PM problem, so I want RH as low as I can get and want no added moisture. I don't know what power the fridge would pull either and if it would be overkill.
Keep tuned in as I have more coming soon.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Aug 4, 2010)

Are you gonna use your CMH pc for a specific purpose like clones, seedlings, small, real small moms? Or just whatever you decide at the time? Growing more envious!!!


----------



## jsgamber (Aug 4, 2010)

*INTERVENTION!!*

I think DGB is addicted to grow spaces. All he can have! Help him, somebody, PLEASE!!

Just think, 20 years from now, he'll be like a little old lady with hundreds of PC's, refrigerators and freezers littered all over the house all growing weed. In 50 years, they'll turn it into an attraction and run tours through your house!


  

I'm just thinking about all the popcorn I'll eat watching it happen!!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Aug 4, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> *INTERVENTION!!*
> 
> I think DGB is addicted to grow spaces. All he can have! Help him, somebody, PLEASE!!
> 
> ...


He's the 'cat lady', hilarious !


----------



## bigman4270 (Aug 4, 2010)

They will call it "Grow Space Hoarders" lol


----------



## cowboylogic (Aug 4, 2010)

We are getting our own league of Super Heros going. Big-multy-man he can leap a building in a single noun. Dan goes from mild mannered to Catlady all he needs is a PC case to change in and he becomes super stealthy. Ramble and Spout of course pretty much just bumble about and argue over whos driving. All lead by our fearless leader. RMH aka Agent Orange.


----------



## bigman4270 (Aug 4, 2010)

cowboylogic said:


> We are getting our own league of Super Heros going. Big-multy-man he can leap a building in a single noun. Dan goes from mild mannered to Catlady all he needs is a PC case to change in and he becomes super stealthy. Ramble and Spout of course pretty much just bumble about and argue over who's driving. All lead by our fearless leader. RMH aka Agent Orange.


And to think? I am still paying those student loans. Should have paid attention in English 101.lol


----------



## GanjaFresh (Aug 4, 2010)

AMAZING idea, got me thinking!


----------



## cowboylogic (Aug 4, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> And to think? I am still paying those student loans. Should have paid attention in English 101.lol


Paying attention or not. When your stoned your stoned. And I am actually sterting to like it. Makes us seem pretentious. LOL


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 4, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> *INTERVENTION!!*
> 
> I think DGB is addicted to grow spaces. All he can have! Help him, somebody, PLEASE!!
> 
> ...


The H.G. says she only has 2 rooms left in the house I haven't got something going in in some way. And at least she'll be dead before I get up to hundreds. You got quite a laugh on this one.
I'm not Addicted, AS ALL addicts proclaim. Every grow space I create means something needs to fill it. Learning to clone means you need to make a space to flower it. It's a vicious circle.
I *am* capped at fridge/freezers now. I have been capped at 10 fans in my Main Room for a while. I can exchange but not add.


bigman4270 said:


> They will call it "Grow Space Hoarders" lol


We watch that Hoarders show sometimes. You got a good laugh on that one. 
I could see it. It would be different than that show though. Everyone would go through a "decontamination" to even enter, then it would be a breeding/strain/lab filled madness, just shy of Howard Hughes.
Funny you mention this. I've been watching Holmes on Homes on HGTV sometimes in the AM and for the last week I've thought IAm5toned should have his own on 'code' & wiring for Grow Spaces. Call it 5toned on Spaces. 
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Aug 4, 2010)

HAHAHA! I can always come to this thread and be intrigued and humored! Thank you all, even the H.G.


----------



## bigman4270 (Aug 4, 2010)

We watch that Hoarders show sometimes. You got a good laugh on that one. 
I could see it. It would be different than that show though. Everyone would go through a "decontamination" to even enter, then it would be a breeding/strain/lab filled madness, just shy of Howard Hughes.
Funny you mention this. I've been watching Holmes on Homes on HGTV sometimes in the AM and for the last week I've thought IAm5toned should have his own on 'code' & wiring for Grow Spaces. Call it 5toned on Spaces. 
Daniels[/QUOTE]

Ya gotta love Mike, He really helps these people out. Me and the wife watch it to.


----------



## gumball (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah, holmes does a great job for those that need help


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Aug 4, 2010)

cowboylogic said:


> We are getting our own league of Super Heros going. Big-multy-man he can leap a building in a single noun. Dan goes from mild mannered to Catlady all he needs is a PC case to change in and he becomes super stealthy. Ramble and Spout of course pretty much just bumble about and argue over whos driving. All lead by our fearless leader. RMH aka Agent Orange.


dude you guys are freakin CRAZY, and a whole lotta fun !


----------



## jsgamber (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG, I'm wiping the tears away. This thread made my week!!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 5, 2010)

You guys are hilarious. Have to keep a positive attitude. This week has been pure comedy to me too. Thanks for following everybody.

On to Business.

FrigiDare 2 Indica



 Here's the next one. This one will work perfect for 1 plant. It's 22" X 27" or 4.125 sq. ft. Or 4 & 1/8 sq.ft. 
I'll use that 250W CMH so 60.6 W/sq.ft. for it's Main Light, then I'll add some T5's for side lighting. Haven't even planned it in yet, but idea's?
I put the RubberMade Tubs in to see how they fit. Oh and to see you guys try to lure me to the Dark (hydro) Side again.

This Frigidaire has a lock on the door. The back is empty too.
I traded in the Amana, so the HG will let me get a different one later. I didn't love that Amana, and modding it for this goal would have been a PIA. I'm thinking a stainless Steel Viking.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Aug 5, 2010)

thats some good space there daniels. sucks you put that work into the amana, but at least it wasnt a lot.


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 5, 2010)

gumball said:


> thats some good space there daniels. sucks you put that work into the amana, but at least it wasnt a lot.


It was only a couple hrs of tinkering, and I know how one more is made. Even more importantly I know what Amana's will do. Loved that name though.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Aug 5, 2010)

yeah, it was cool!


----------



## macdadyabc (Aug 5, 2010)

a couple of the larger cfl's like the 125 or 250's worked great for me in my fridge. Ventilation is a pain in the ass when it comes to fridges because of all the insulation(if it isnt gutted). Youd need a fan for a cooltube and one for the plants. good work/luck


----------



## gumball (Aug 5, 2010)

no, the insulation is in your favor depending on your ventilation. as long as your ventilation is down, the fridge should be easy. oh wait, daniels was easy for him anyhow


----------



## 1mikej (Aug 5, 2010)

i wonder if you got a frige that worked still and used a bunch of 2ft t5's instead of a hid. and dont vent it. would it syay cool enough?


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 5, 2010)

1mikej said:


> i wonder if you got a fridge that worked still and used a bunch of 2ft t5's instead of a hid. and don't vent it. would it stay cool enough?


No, it would definitely need venting.
Daniels


----------



## 1mikej (Aug 5, 2010)

have you tried it 10 t5 dont get hotter than 110degess in a sealed closet thats in a room thats 80degrees. a frige is a ac unit remember... i think its time for an exsperiment


----------



## 1mikej (Aug 5, 2010)

i think you should look into that because i live in florida and i have a fridge at work next to my paint booth. it well over 100 all summer and the bitch keeps shit frozen. rember ac only can go down to about 64 degrees but your freezer will go down to 20


----------



## cowboylogic (Aug 6, 2010)

1mikej said:


> i think you should look into that because i live in florida and i have a fridge at work next to my paint booth. it well over 100 all summer and the bitch keeps shit frozen. rember ac only can go down to about 64 degrees but your freezer will go down to 20


The chilling systems in freezers and refrigerators are designed to keep things cold. Not continually cool things down. I have my doubts they could keep up with the heat created by HID light. Even CFLs for that matter. Its a great notion in theory. But in practice I doubt it would work.


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 6, 2010)

cowboylogic said:


> The chilling systems in freezers and refrigerators are designed to keep things cold. Not continually cool things down. I have my doubts they could keep up with the heat created by HID light. Even CFLs for that matter. Its a great notion in theory. But in practice I doubt it would work.


I *agree*, and that's why I don't use it for that. Condensation, and other factors makes me skeptical. Would it come on for 2min. to get from 80 to 55? How long till it comes on again? The power? It needs to breathe, and a sealed system causes even more issues. See where we are going, and why I don't like that idea? I'd love to see someone try it, but I think of them as a pre-built cabinet, that I can clean to a sterile level. Also they can be stealth in the garage.
Daniels


----------



## 1mikej (Aug 6, 2010)

a refrigerator is nothing more than a small room with a built in ac. im no apliance guy but i do know a thing or 2 about ac cause i am licenced to repair car ac units. all the components that make up your central air/ car ac or a window unit is also in your frig. a frig will run constantly if it has to inorder to keep shit cold. the mechanical stuff in frig is heavy duty cause it can freeze shit you house ac can only produce air 15-20 degrees colder than the entering ac and it cant freeze a thing. now i'm not saying it will work but it is worth looking into. a sealed room is optimum cause now you can add and contol co2 levels. im thinking you take a frig with a freezer on the top. you cut a hole in the floor of the freezer seal that hole with a piece of glass, one on the floor of freezer and another on the roof of frig. when done you will have a window that alows you to see whats in freezer when you are in the frig looking up. now put cfls or floro or led light in the freezer shining down into frig. a hid would get to hot but the freezer could keep cfls or floros cool, might not freeze them but it shoud keep the temp low enough to grow in. a good frig will have moister contol to keep humidity down. lol i dont think the frig could cool things down to 55 with lights on inside but when the lights go of thing could get real cold fast so you would need to turn the setting down all the way. as far a condensation goes i dont think it would be a problem because the temps wont go low enough to reach dew point when lights are on so condentation cant form. one of us needs to put 400 watts of cfl or floros in their freezer with a thermestat and see what happens. i would not put the resivour in frig i would put it next to frig a drill small holes and run the feeding tubes through the holes. omg im going grazy with idea, put a hid light in freezer with a cool tube from right to left and cut a 6" holes on each side of freezer and get a can fan to cool light to take some of the load off frig so that the cooling abilty of frig will keep plant cool. i need to draw a plan and show you what im saying. like i said i dont know if it will work but i also dont have a solid believe it cant. we wont know till someone tries it. if you do get some condentation i wonder if you can get it to drain into the plants pot and water plant. my grow room is air tight and i have a duel hose ac in the room. this ac units creats alot of water. this water is draing constantly draining into my resivour. that water is a perfect ph of 6 and is pure and i have an over flow. so basically i never have to add water my ac does it for me. i think you could do the same in frig.


----------



## 1mikej (Aug 6, 2010)

hey i did some research and your average refrigerator has @750 btu of cooling so it has more than enough cooling capacity to be a self contained grow room exspiecaily if you use floro/cfl. and enough if you cool tube/ can fan a 400 watter. my growroom has a 650 btu ac and itkeeps room at 80 if i have all 2500watts of mh/hps on. im talking 2 x 1000 watt lights in cool tubes and a 400 watt hid without a hood or cool tube and @100 watts in t5 lights. with just the 2 x 1000watts on the room is at 75degrees. the lights are cooled with 1 8" can fan using 90+ air from outside. for every 10 degrees cooler the outside air is the room drops by 5 degrees . all my temps are taken 6-8 inches from the 1000 watt lights. it been over 95 everyday here for 2 months now.


----------



## 1mikej (Aug 6, 2010)

danialsgb i think you might be on to the ultimate stealth grow room. condentation is a valid worry and so is how to adjust temp controls but i think it can be resolved. i tried putting a light in my freezer but the door wont seal with electric cord in the way, i need to drill a hole for cord but not on my kitchen frig lo i need to find a used unit and exsperiment.


----------



## macdadyabc (Aug 6, 2010)

you can make it work in a fridge without using the actual refrigeration, u just need ventilation. a fridge already uses about $100 worth of electricity a month, and thats when its "running" . Lets say (correct me if im wrong) that the compressor runs 8 minutes every hour on average. It would be running nonstop with an hid in there making the annual cooling cost around $1200, thats alot. Now add in the lights, fans, ect. It adds up quikly. Plus, plants need alot of fresh air and co2 to grow efficiently, which they wont get in a closed off, cooled fridge. I gutted mine, and added two holes for intake and two for exhaust; for air cooled lights and, seperate, cooler air for the plants to breathe


----------



## 1mikej (Aug 6, 2010)

macdadyabc said:


> you can make it work in a fridge without using the actual refrigeration, u just need ventilation. a fridge already uses about $100 worth of electricity a month, and thats when its "running" . Lets say (correct me if im wrong) that the compressor runs 8 minutes every hour on average. It would be running nonstop with an hid in there making the annual cooling cost around $1200, thats alot. Now add in the lights, fans, ect. It adds up quikly. Plus, plants need alot of fresh air and co2 to grow efficiently, which they wont get in a closed off, cooled fridge. I gutted mine, and added two holes for intake and two for exhaust; for air cooled lights and, seperate, cooler air for the plants to breathe


750 btu = 750 watts thats the convertion, so your numbers are a little high. my grow room is air tight all i need to do is open the door every other day and it gets all the air it needs i get co2 tank when flowering and im getting 3 lbs dried sellabe and 1lb dried for hash in a 6x7x8 exbathroom . the frige wont be running nonstop only when lights are on. if your frig is costing you $100 a month its broken. google usage it should be like $30. remember you only can fit 1-3 small plants in a frig so the amount of air needed is not so hard to get, a simple pc fan or 2 venting the frig would be enough. growing high end weed is not cheap cooling is the hardest thing to achieve. you would have absolute contol if you use a sealed room. it cost me @ $1000 in electric each harvest, 3.5 months. $150 in nuts and misc.


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 6, 2010)

I think you're right on a fridge being $30 neighborhood. $100 can't be right. It would be interesting to see someone try it. I get enough air flow to keep my temps under 85, and within a month it will be easier. Sounds like you got a good system going.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 6, 2010)

iCMH out of this Mac. I got this 70W CMH Ballast in the Mac. I used the power cord, and it's plug in wired to an extension cord female end. I can connect the power strip with a timer to it. I'll connect power supplies to the timer.


----------



## macdadyabc (Aug 7, 2010)

My bad, i meant around $100 a year. You guys are right, in a sealed controlled room, even with minute plant ventilation, you can get the best results. When i built my fridge, (i gutted it,non-working) i had a hard time keeping the temp below 95 fahrenheit because the outside temp at night was 90 or above and my ac sucks. With co2 or dry ice they would only need air exchange once or twice every day or so like you said.You guys know your stuff more than i do. Mike, are u using 2 or 4 lights in that bathroom, and what watt? ive only gotten 3/4 pound at once under a 600 hps


----------



## 1mikej (Aug 7, 2010)

macdadyabc said:


> My bad, i meant around $100 a year. You guys are right, in a sealed controlled room, even with minute plant ventilation, you can get the best results. When i built my fridge, (i gutted it,non-working) i had a hard time keeping the temp below 95 fahrenheit because the outside temp at night was 90 or above and my ac sucks. With co2 or dry ice they would only need air exchange once or twice every day or so like you said.You guys know your stuff more than i do. Mike, are u using 2 or 4 lights in that bathroom, and what watt? ive only gotten 3/4 pound at once under a 600 hps[/Q..... im using 2 x1000watt lights in cool tubes on ceiling, 1 x400 watt light on the bathroom door to hit the front side of plants and another few hundred watts by way of 4ft t5 on walls.


----------



## 1mikej (Aug 7, 2010)

only venting a grow room to keep it cool without a ac unit will only work if its below @75degrees outside. if its 90 outside, without ac you wont get your grow area cooler than 90 that just basic physics. i dont care how many vents or fans you use. i tried for months lol it cant be done. if its 90 outside and you turn on a hid light no matter how big of a can fan you use to cool light that room will hit over 100 degrees in minutes. no way around that fact either. a crop grown in a room that is only vented will not compare at all to a crop grow in a room that is cooled/dehumidified by an ac unit down to 75 degrees. i learned that lesson 1st hand. from my perspective it make no sence not to take advantage of a frigs's cooling ability. it might even be cheaper to run refrig all day than to run 2-3 fans all day exspecialy if the fans cant get the area down to 75 degrees. remember my idea has the light in the freezer with two pains of glass seperating frig from freezer and with all the insulation that about the same as have the light in a vented hood and on top of that the light is in a vented cool tube so the heat has to pass through 3 pieces of glass and 2 air pockets that insulate. i am exsperimenting with 100 watts of t5 in frig now. i ducked tape door because the power cord wont allow door to seal so i have leaks but the temp is holding stead it 50. im sure its running more but who care. the ac unit in my grow room does not shut down until the lights go off.. so in short it work for sure . im sure there is a limit to how many watts of light you can use but if you go cfl/floro it will be fine. the cord on my computer cam wont reach so i cant give pics. im so impressed with this idea. whats more stealth than an extra frig


----------



## jsgamber (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's an interesting cooling guide showing how much BTU's each wattage bulb produces for a cooling/ventilation system to overcome http://www.aquaculture-hydroponics.co.uk/admin/web-inf/uploads/documents/cooling-bound.pdf

This is a great debate and I'm actually in the middle of it with my considerations of using AC (I'm not growing in a fridge).  The interesting part of this debate has to do with the design of each unit. A fridge is designed to keep food cold (42*F) or frozen (20*F) in a closed loop system (no fresh air introduced). Central/Space AC is designed to cool a larger space occupied by living organism (people/pets/plants) in a semi-closed-loop system (houses are much "leakier" than a fridge even assuming the house/fridge door is never opened) to a temperature of around 78*F.

Now a plant still needs a certain number of air changes which a fridge won't be able to supply without modifying for ventilation. So really it comes down to making sure the cooling unit can overcome the ambient temperature of the outside air coming in to supply fresh air. I think 750 btu is probably adequate but I also think the unit will be running continuously (resting food doesn't add additional heat but a HID light does).

No matter how you look at it, some sort of ventilation will be required. Adding a closed-loop cool tube system will be a requirement.

Food for thought.


----------



## 1mikej (Aug 7, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Here's an interesting cooling guide showing how much BTU's each wattage bulb produces for a cooling/ventilation system to overcome http://www.aquaculture-hydroponics.co.uk/admin/web-inf/uploads/documents/cooling-bound.pdf
> 
> This is a great debate and I'm actually in the middle of it with my considerations of using AC (I'm not growing in a fridge). The interesting part of this debate has to do with the design of each unit. A fridge is designed to keep food cold (42*F) or frozen (20*F) in a closed loop system (no fresh air introduced). Central/Space AC is designed to cool a larger space occupied by living organism (people/pets/plants) in a semi-closed-loop system (houses are much "leakier" than a fridge even assuming the house/fridge door is never opened) to a temperature of around 78*F.
> 
> ...


yep. if you vent the frig (the part of frig where the plant is not the freezer where the light is) with a real small fan like pc van and only introduce air that is not hot you would have a pretty good enviroment for growing. possibly best to have that fan come on and exchange the air while lights are off so you dont stress frig


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's today's project. I made a 1" PVC to hold a Drain Tray for my Main Chamber. It's 12" tall in the front and 13" tall in the back, so it should flow forward into a pan. It has a fitting for a tube I have with a shut off, for bottom tray changes. I did this to 'Make it Rain'. I've wanted to try it, but I couldn't with the 4 gal pots. Too heavy for me. 8 to 12 gal. each for 3 plants would have done me in. I could do three 3 gal. trays to make it work though. I also made most of the 3/4 PVC tubing for a tent for Theresa. I need a few more tubes. I have to make one more for Lucy too. I have to get them started flowering by Aug. 15th.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 13, 2010)

I tested the Bulb & Ballast and checking some temps. Kinda bright, huh? I'm thinking galvanized tin reflector. A piece of glass like I did for the other PC. About an Inch and a half below the bulb. Think the Bulb is too close to the top? Gumball I know you have something to say. I'll mount the fan from the old power supply for the top Exhaust. I can add a top Intake fan too if needed. A 120mm should Exhaust the Main fine, with a 90mm for Intake. Kinda just Screams SCROG Huh?
Daniels


----------



## cowboylogic (Aug 14, 2010)

Simple titties and beer Dan. You are no longer Stealthman. I vote you become McGyverman. That pc case is going to be perfect for a few Diesel Ryders.


----------



## gumball (Aug 14, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I tested the Bulb & Ballast and checking some temps. Kinda bright, huh? I'm thinking galvanized tin reflector. A piece of glass like I did for the other PC. About an Inch and a half below the bulb. Think the Bulb is too close to the top? Gumball I know you have something to say. I'll mount the fan from the old power supply for the top Exhaust. I can add a top Intake fan too if needed. A 120mm should Exhaust the Main fine, with a 90mm for Intake. Kinda just Screams SCROG Huh?
> Daniels


AWESOME MAN!! i love how you have it perpindicular instead of parallel with the case. i thought of doing a vertical, but not enough room!! 

so the MAC didnt work out huh? is the hole for the power supply on the top back? what you can do is just take the power supply and cut the top and back off of it, and let the 80mm fan inside of it vent your lighting space. you can also use this powersupply to support your glass heat shield. either set the glass on top of the power supply, or use magnets to hold it to the bottom of the i think some glass/plexi-glass about an inch below would work. just let it sit for a day with the light on and make sure there are no breaks. i dont think it is too far from the top, but put a thermometer on top of the case with everything closed and sealed and see how much it heats up. dont want to burn you. i have mine in that coleman lantern globe, so it has a layer of glass all around.

here is a picture of what I mean.

sorry for all the rambling, lovely setup bro!!


----------



## gumball (Aug 14, 2010)

oh, i would leave your intake passive. there isnt enough room in the case, and the swirl of air may mess up your temps.


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 14, 2010)

gumball said:


> AWESOME MAN!! i love how you have it perpindicular instead of parallel with the case. i thought of doing a vertical, but not enough room!!
> so the MAC didnt work out huh? is the hole for the power supply on the top back? what you can do is just take the power supply and cut the top and back off of it, and let the 80mm fan inside of it vent your lighting space. you can also use this powersupply to support your glass heat shield. either set the glass on top of the power supply, or use magnets to hold it to the bottom of the i think some glass/plexi-glass about an inch below would work. just let it sit for a day with the light on and make sure there are no breaks. i dont think it is too far from the top, but put a thermometer on top of the case with everything closed and sealed and see how much it heats up. dont want to burn you. i have mine in that coleman lantern globe, so it has a layer of glass all around.
> here is a picture of what I mean.
> sorry for all the rambling, lovely setup bro!!


Sometimes I'm wondering if we are channeling plans. I had this ready for today. Here's the old power supply. I have to cut it and mount it. I'll wire that bulb in from there. I was planning the glass plate for just below. I'm thinking it may be better for that bulb to get both active air, but I think I'll have to decide before I get the glass cut. I see what your saying too. Just thinking that's a lot of bulb heat. The Mac worked perfectly, I didn't have it in the Pics. I like it perpendicular too, for better coverage. I'll tilt it a bit down too. You'd need the vert. bulb, but yea, not right. No Room here. I'm still surprised you got all that in yours. I wanna see those tried for side lighting on a large project. Oh, and feel free to ramble all you want. 
Daniels


----------



## lawngnome420 (Aug 14, 2010)

iv got the same set up i just have a problem with ventalation when the door is fully shut. mine is a freezer not a fridge tho lol looks good thou


----------



## gumball (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, we must be tripping on the same wavelength!!! i like it, it's cool!! 

this is what i did, i drilled a half inch hole here and brought in the wire for my ballast. you could probably plumb a lot more from that position. i had no room with my ballast for plugs or outlets for fans and shit. you may have the space!!

as long as you can keep the active air for the bulb seperate from the air in the main cab you should be golden. leave the bottom section passive, and self contained from the main heat source

oh, i edited the pic to point out exactly what i meant


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 14, 2010)

gumball said:


> Yeah, we must be tripping on the same wavelength!!! i like it, it's cool!!
> 
> this is what i did, i drilled a half inch hole here and brought in the wire for my ballast. you could probably plumb a lot more from that position. i had no room with my ballast for plugs or outlets for fans and shit. you may have the space!!
> 
> ...


I'm thinking a Female plug on both ends of the cord. One end with the comp plug. What do you think of this reflector? I could have it straight angled instead of curved. Fan is mounted now too. I'm liking a sealed top so the Main can have it's own whole environment.
So what's everyone think. Curved or wide *V*?
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Aug 14, 2010)

reflector looks good! but remember this is a small box so it may retain enough heat to heat up the entire pc. so if you can make it so it can be taken out easy it may help you adjust your temps once everything is setup, if they are even a problem. 

as for the v or the curve, i like the curve. another fellow did a curve, but cut it directly in half, and when mounted on the ceiling left an inch gap between the 2 pieces. here is a link to what i am talking about https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/161995-pc-case-grow-stealth-perpetual-87.html#post3968395


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 14, 2010)

I remember I had this too. I'll use the coat hanger, and make it so I can switch them.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Aug 14, 2010)

they look even better, i like the one on the left myself. lighter and shinier too it appears to me.


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 14, 2010)

What do you think would glue this? I have Gorilla Glue, Goop,Hot Glue, Elmer's Wood Glue, Silicone Caulk. Hot glue seems off the list, except final touches. A combo or wait till Ace in the morning.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 15, 2010)

I got some more done with the E-Series today. Bulb Intake Fan and Exhaust Fan are both in. I cut up Power Supplies for the fan and it's mounting piece. I went with a bent angled reflector instead of curved. The Main Intake Fan is on too. The Exhaust fan will be easy. I got a windshield reflector cut up for the Main wall and the Door. I'll get glass Monday.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Aug 15, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> What do you think would glue this? I have Gorilla Glue, Goop,Hot Glue, Elmer's Wood Glue, Silicone Caulk. Hot glue seems off the list, except final touches. A combo or wait till Ace in the morning.
> Daniels


everything is looking daniels'esque!!!

i wouldnt glue it personally. i would use some HVAC foil tape and tape it in a few locations. i am weird though, i have a real problem making anything in any of my cases permanent. glue is permanent. magnets will hold it on well as well, probably better than tape or glue, and more reusable, if those systems came with hard drives then you can take em apart and grab a few high power magnets.


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 15, 2010)

gumball said:


> everything is looking daniels'esque!!!
> 
> i wouldnt glue it personally. i would use some HVAC foil tape and tape it in a few locations. i am weird though, i have a real problem making anything in any of my cases permanent. glue is permanent. magnets will hold it on well as well, probably better than tape or glue, and more reusable, if those systems came with hard drives then you can take em apart and grab a few high power magnets.


I'll go with Velcro. This is the other side of that door piece.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Aug 15, 2010)

Good call with the velcro! And awesome pic on the case. You will have to give us some full body shots when she's all done.


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 15, 2010)

I got that Velcro'd and I'm testing it out. Just the top fans are going and that therm. is on the bottom. Amb.85.1 PC 83.1 I don't trust that yet but encouraging. 
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Aug 15, 2010)

Plus you don't have your glass yet, it will go down once you put that in


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 17, 2010)

So who thinks plants can tell what's going on around them? Did they know the measuring was for the PVC cage to hold the Black 3mil bags? Did the fitting of the bottom before I put the bags on today give them a hint? On the morning coffee




check up I thought they looked good. This afternoon when I checked them, white hairs from some nodes. I already got this far and I want them to get going so bout 5pm or 6pm the top goes on for 2 or 3 weeks. Can't believe all 3 fit.




14hrs 2min today so tomorrow it would be 13hrs 59min. But I see them getting closer to 12hrs tomorrow when I dome them.
Daniels


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 17, 2010)

I scanned through this real quick to get updated. You are truly an innovator of the culture. I love the grow fridge and this PC looks to be successful. I'm going to keep checking in.


----------



## gumball (Aug 18, 2010)

thats funny daniels!! ok so august 17, next year you have to leave one out to see if they take this long to show sex or not!!! looks cool, but will it allow adequate ventilation? maybe next time you have to build one you could try the lanscaping fabric which is used to prevent weeds in flower beds and what not. little more airy, but doubled up should be light proof. in a single layer it probably wont be light proof


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 20, 2010)

I got the glass mounted and the temp sensor too. Testing temps now. Only top fans are going. 74.5 when I started the bulb. 15 or 20 min. later 74.3 I may be able to run the lower fans less than I thought.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice!! Can't even tell the difference in brightness with the 100watter by the pic's.


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 20, 2010)

gumball said:


> Very nice!! Can't even tell the difference in brightness with the 100watter by the pic's.


Room amb. dropped 2.7 E-Series at 72.9. I can press the top of my hand on the glass, just warm, and metal reflector not even warm. Main fans will be for some air flow and thats it. PCC 2 plants going in soon.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Aug 20, 2010)

is that plastic tote a sign of something new? or will this one be potted like mini-matilda? 

how is mini-matilda doing?

EDIT:nevermind, i forgot what pcc was. now i know!!! they will rock in there.


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 21, 2010)

gumball said:


> is that plastic tote a sign of something new? or will this one be potted like mini-matilda?
> 
> how is mini-matilda doing?
> 
> EDIT:nevermind, i forgot what pcc was. now i know!!! they will rock in there.


Here's Mini Matilda from a few days ago. 8-14, I see now I loaded it. She's at 60 days today. You reminded me I better 'scope her tric's. I'll get a new photo later up here. 

Here's a pic of the 2 going in this PC.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's the 134 CFM fan's I put into my Main Chamber trying to cool it down. Duct Tape and Foil Tape worked once again. I also added another 4" hole for passive intake. Tomorrow I'll see how it's temps go.
Daniels


----------



## antonette93 (Aug 27, 2010)

Actually I have not yet see a refrigerator that really cure disease. But I know that there is a medicinal refrigerator. There is really a refrigerator that can surely answer your needs for medical refrigeration.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 27, 2010)

antonette93 said:


> Actually I have not yet see a refrigerator that really cure disease. But I know that there is a medicinal refrigerator. There is really a refrigerator that can surely answer your needs for medical refrigeration.


what??????


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 27, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> what??????


I was wondering the same thing. I got all excited and thought daniels updated, but it was that "regfridgerator" babble.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 27, 2010)

whats happenin daniels.

i like the pc design alot. im very interested to see how it works out for you. what strain is that you are putting in there?

peace


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 27, 2010)

antonette93 said:


> Actually I have not yet see a refrigerator that really cure disease. But I know that there is a medicinal refrigerator. There is really a refrigerator that can surely answer your needs for medical refrigeration.





nattyhead357 said:


> what??????










HowzerMD said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I got all excited and thought daniels updated, but it was that "regfridgerator" babble.


Here's a pic of the two that are flowering in the fridge.



crazytrain14 said:


> whats happenin daniels.
> 
> i like the pc design alot. im very interested to see how it works out for you. what strain is that you are putting in there?
> peace


I'm lovin' these CMH. I think this PC will work really good. It's running .7 degree under ambient. 
It's strain is somewhat unknown. My former caregiver I cloned for had a couple different ones. It's a NY Diesel if that means much. Maybe a cross involving Diesel? I had to explain what a node was to him. One of the two in the fridge is the same strain. They smell more than the Royal Kush I just harvested.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Aug 27, 2010)

When did you put the flex tubing in? Or am I seeing glare from the light


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 27, 2010)

gumball said:


> When did you put the flex tubing in? Or am I seeing glare from the light


Only change is the bulb, lower intake fan, and the doors. Must be glare.


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 29, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Here's the 134 CFM fan's I put into my Main Chamber trying to cool it down. Duct Tape and Foil Tape worked once again. I also added another 4" hole for passive intake. Tomorrow I'll see how it's temps go.
> Daniels


 Temps ran too high so I added another one of the same fans for intake. Holding under 86 so far at 50min. Here's the old, it removed and the new intake installed.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Aug 29, 2010)

I made a new Grow journal in my sig link for the next round in the dual 150W HPS. Take a look all.
Daniels


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 2, 2010)

Hows it going?
I'm thinking about hanging around a little maybe even posting some of my current projects.
IDK yet for sure.
I miss a lot of the cool growers I met hear.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 2, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Hows it going?
> I'm thinking about hanging around a little maybe even posting some of my current projects.
> IDK yet for sure.
> I miss a lot of the cool growers I met here.


Yea I still switch back and forth, but there are some cool growers in both, for sure. Looking a bit Fluffy 'round here the last couple days.


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 3, 2010)

Hilarious isn't it?
I love to make fruity angry.
I don't know why but it's fun for me.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 3, 2010)

Last night I got started working on the FrigiDare. I got the compressor out, and the inner guts. Now I can get started planning. 
I have a story to tell about yesterday. I went to hang out with the Caregiver my sister has been dating. I saw his grow a few weeks ago, and think I got spider mites while I was there. Dealt with the S.M. This time after returning I changed cloths and showered when I got back, just in case. 
But the story is more of how his grow looks. VERY Un-impressed. He had a bunch to transplant to his flowering room. He puts 2 in a plastic bucket. Like to store shit, rec. shape for 1 1/2 bags Glacier Gold (local MT potting soil). He has 4 nickel size holes in the bottom and 1 in the bottom side. Plants looked very sad and unhappy. The mites made him remove a lot of growth. If I was a Caregiver, I would be ashamed for patients to see that. Random dirt all over, no organization but this guy is expanding to something like 80 to 100 HID in a warehouse. He grows his untopped to somewhere around 18" then Fimm's all the tops. His in the flowering chamber a couple to three weeks into 12/12 were _way_ Pale. I've smoked his and it was good. I just see how much I could do. He had some nice plants 4 to 5 days away. Looked pretty good, but tons of shriveled fan leaves. He spends way to much time dealing with his 50 clients, and NO where near enough in that garden. He just has a different view about things than me _to some point_, but I'll get a camera next time to "get a pic of his Blueberry" and I'll get some to share with you guys. He has a Apple Jack that has a great smell. The Hippie Gardener got there and saw all the Veg plants to transplant and had QUITE the look on her face.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 3, 2010)

U almost have enough space to do 2 levels in that thing! What light you thinking for this one? If u do 2, I think HPS and CMH, 150 each. Your gonna need some penetration to get the whole thing fo sure


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 3, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Last night I got started working on the FrigiDare. I got the compressor out, and the inner guts. Now I can get started planning.
> I have a story to tell about yesterday. I went to hang out with the Caregiver my sister has been dating. I saw his grow a few weeks ago, and think I got spider mites while I was there. Dealt with the S.M. This time after returning I changed cloths and showered when I got back, just in case.
> But the story is more of how his grow looks. VERY Un-impressed. He had a bunch to transplant to his flowering room. He puts 2 in a plastic bucket. Like to store shit, rec. shape for 1 1/2 bags Glacier Gold (local MT potting soil). He has 4 nickel size holes in the bottom and 1 in the bottom side. Plants looked very sad and unhappy. The mites made him remove a lot of growth. If I was a Caregiver, I would be ashamed for patients to see that. Random dirt all over, no organization but this guy is expanding to something like 80 to 100 HID in a warehouse. He grows his untopped to somewhere around 18" then Fimm's all the tops. His in the flowering chamber a couple to three weeks into 12/12 were _way_ Pale. I've smoked his and it was good. I just see how much I could do. He had some nice plants 4 to 5 days away. Looked pretty good, but tons of shriveled fan leaves. He spends way to much time dealing with his 50 clients, and NO where near enough in that garden. He just has a different view about things than me _to some point_, but I'll get a camera next time to "get a pic of his Blueberry" and I'll get some to share with you guys. He has a Apple Jack that has a great smell. The Hippie Gardener got there and saw all the Veg plants to transplant and had QUITE the look on her face.
> Daniels
> ...


Eh, this story is all too familiar. I can honestly say there are too many growers moving past their means. If he's having problems regulating what he has now just IMAGINE what chaos will come from a 100 lamp warehouse. It irritates me to no end when I see so much money and very little positive effort thrown into a grow. Just be glad you've got the knowledge to spot a bunk situation when you see it and your garden is not haggard as well.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 3, 2010)

gumball said:


> U almost have enough space to do 2 levels in that thing! What light you thinking for this one? If u do 2, I think HPS and CMH, 150 each. Your gonna need some penetration to get the whole thing for sure


So far I know it'll have that 250W CMH pretty much like the other one. I'll look at T-5's for side lightning too. I'll put it's exhaust straight out of the back with a Carbon Filter. 
I'm thinking of something new and maybe innovative. A second Cool Tube with a Heat Lamp bulb for it's IR spectrum boost. Maybe 30 minutes before CMH on, then 30 after "sunset. Or some type of variation. 
But like you mention both HPS and CMH, I have a 150W HPS too and I was thinking kinda the along the same lines. Maybe CMH as a Main in it's Tube, then another Tube with HPS and IR Bulb. Still thinking about this. I have 2 or three weeks to get it ready to go.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 3, 2010)

so you got me thinking. i did you a diagram, something for you to chew on while you make up your mind. you could take it a step fourther and run the secondary cool tube to the floor, and either intake from there passively or force air across it with a fan. start that fan with the HPS bulb after the IR turns off so the fan doesnt interfere with the effect of the IR.

would make awesome side lighting.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 5, 2010)

I think I have come up with a plan for the Deep Freezer, the FrigiDare 2 Indica After this Doobie.

I know I want the 250W CMH in the Center like my other fridge. I have a 150W HPS all ready to go. I was thinking both overhead and t-5's for side lighting. 

I have a new plan now, that I've hinted to a bit. I needed the day to get it in my head, analyze, and re-read some stuff. I think, I have something that may prove VERY effective to grow 1 Plant, or a SOG for a few. And even more important, would be something to be copied.

After seeing RiddleMe's, when he first mentioned IR a couple months ago, I bought one to be ready. I *just* got my Main Chamber under temps, so I can't use it there. He is getting good results so far, and it looks encouraging already. 

I was going to try the Heat Lamp in a Cool Tube for the IR. I checked it today and it was too big to fit. I was thinking Vertical for it. Gumball put up a post with a good idea I may incorporate.

I saw something involving UV-B and it's point was that the radiation causes damage that the plant repairs by Trichomes thickening. I have noticed my plants under my 400W CMH Veg table are affected by it in some differences to some degree. They are itching to flower at 18/6. Red stems, white pre-flowers, and mutated growth (Silica, I know). I think the fuller red of the CMH is some part of it, and we know they DON'T block the UV-B unless you order the wrong one. 

On the Heat Lamp, I was planning on using it for the last 4 weeks or less. From what I've gotten, the last few weeks is when the largest part of the cannibinoids are developed. Now I am using part of this line of thinking with this plan.
The Info from Ed Rosenthal's new book had me thinking. He is obviously a Master and I want that Book to read more of what he's talking about. RiddleMe got me thinking even more, once again. The Idea of Variation in Spectrum to gain growth caught my Eye, I've stewed on it since I read it, then re-read it again. 
RiddleMe talks about copying Mother Nature as a goal. I thought that way already, but reading he, and U.B.'s views has CEMENTED it in for the most part. On to my Plan.

From that Ed Rosenthal excerpt.

[/QUOTE]You can make your own far red energy lamp by covering an incandescent bulb with opaque black paper. The visible light is blocked but the far red rays go through the filter. Far red bulbs are available at pet shops where they are sold as black heat lamps. 
When far red light comes in contact with the inactive form of the flowering hormone, the hormone is immediately converted to the active form. The far red light doesnt have to remain in contact with the plants longjust a few moments will do. 
Photoperiodism is a localized effect. Because the effect is localized, all parts of the plant must be reached with the far red light. Think of applying far red light as you would think of spraying water on the plant. The entire plant and all its vegetation must be dripping with water when you are done. It is in this manner that you have to spray the plant with invisible light. The spraying should take place each evening after dusk or after the lights have been turned off.[/QUOTE]


So I underlined the idea I caught today after the IR Bulb didn't fit in the Cool Tube. It's what I added last. So I thought "What about window tinting on a Bake-a-Round where each Incandescent is?" I think it would work to 'spray the plant with invisible light'. I thought about it and a 'blue' light in the center of the Tube would work too. 
I have 2 Main Ideas. Both have Side Cool Tubes with 2 Incandescents and a Blue Spectrum bulb. 1 Idea is a Horizontal Cool Tube with HPS & Incandescents. The other is a Vertical Cool Tube. The Side Cool Tubes could vent all together with the Horizontal One or the Side Tubes could be lower or higher.
So here's some pics and diagrams. I got all I could, ready to 'un-veil' my plan. What do you guys think? Yellow is CMH, Red is HPS, Purple is Incandescents & Blue is a Blue Spectrum Bulb to be determined still. 
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 5, 2010)

looks good, cant wait to see which way you decide to go, but it is a very interesting concept that will be great to follow! great work daniels!


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 5, 2010)

Do you use cool tubes meant for lights or do you Macgyver something into a cool tube? When I make one of these I'll need that clear plastic tube. I just don't know if I should look online for one or make it out of something else.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 5, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> Do you use cool tubes meant for lights or do you Macgyver something into a cool tube? When I make one of these I'll need that clear plastic tube. I just don't know if I should look online for one or make it out of something else.


Clear Plastic Tube would warp, if not just melt. I use Pyrex Bake-a-Round. They made them years ago, so E-Bay has them. $20-$30 for one. They were for Baking a tube of dough. You'd think they would start production again for *us*. There is a way, but I'd have to find it again.
Daniels


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Sep 5, 2010)

DIY Dan, at it again !


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 5, 2010)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> DIY Dan, at it again !


That Purple Rain needs a Mother Fuckin' Pimp Penthouse. I wanna see literal dripping 'Purple Goo' from her Colas, if this works.





Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 5, 2010)

I got the 4X3 PVC in for the Main Cool Tube after an average battle. A 250W CMH for it. 


Here's the back and the 5" sq. Drain I use for my fans.

So I can use a 3" PVC to connect to the 3" male to male that the 4" Tin that the Bake-a-Round goes in. I can get the Tin to PVC ready and measure the 3" PVC to length.
 

Still stewing on the Plan. Leaning to Horizontal Idea. Back in a while.
Daniels


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 5, 2010)

I think it would be neat if you dialed in the vertical set-up. I have a small idea if you want to hear it. Cheers to the new fridge


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Daniel, I'll check out ebay for thosebake-a-rounds.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 5, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> I think it would be neat if you dialed in the vertical set-up. I have a small idea if you want to hear it. Cheers to the new fridge


I always want to hear an IDEA. It's not like I came up with all this on my own. I clearly admit to robbing many others plans, and/or modding theirs. My Build journals are always great for tossing around stuff. Oh, as long as it's not "You should use it's cooling for the heat." So what'cha got?
Daniels


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 5, 2010)

[img=http://a.imageshack.us/img59/2135/fridgeterrace2.th.png]

I was thinking a terraced plant set up with the vertical light . The little doodle I made would be the front view of the fridge. You'll probably get what I'm talking about when you look.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 5, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> [img=http://a.imageshack.us/img59/2135/fridgeterrace2.th.png]
> 
> I was thinking a terraced plant set up with the vertical light . The little doodle I made would be the front view of the fridge. You'll probably get what I'm talking about when you look.


Nice I get what you're thinking. I tossed around something like that a bit. The lack of width is what didn't work for me. Pretty steep for three levels or even 2. If I design a room I'd look into the Stadium. If I can get my hands on a Restaurant Fridge, like commercial, like 6' wide I'd go there. Have you ever seen Heath Robinsons Vertical Hydro. with one 600W? He gets 2.4g/Watt. Which is just fucking amazing. 
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 5, 2010)

I got the PVC and Tin together with a Hose Clamp, then Duct Tape. I put a layer of Aluminum Foil Tape to Finish it. I got the Bake-a-Round ready too. The ends have Aluminum Foil Tape both from the inside first, then the outside to finish up. I put it half in or out, then a razor blade.
I thought about it and this time I *won't* have a Intake Tube then two 90's then this Tube. I'll go straight out. I can add a Carbon Filter after the 120mm Fan if I even need to.
So I may have an idea for the Lower Tube with HPS. I could use the T with a Cool Tube, and Fan, then a Cool Tube with HPS horz. say on the Right side Then the Left a Cool Tube straight out to it's fan. The left could be lower than the back and right. Left may have it's filter before Tube. If at all.
Does this make sense?
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 6, 2010)

looks good man, i think i under stand the cooltube thing, sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 8, 2010)

gumball said:


> looks good man, i think i under stand the cooltube thing, sounds like a good idea.


I'm still undecided on this one. The Pyrex blocking the UV-B is altering my ideas. Tossing around the center tube as Main exhaust and a Cool tube for each CMH and HPS straight out. Maybe 6" to 10" apart. I could have the IR Heat bulb hang down in between the Tubes. I'll make a diagram. The HPS and it's heat being so close for side growth made me reconsider. I'm thinking t-5's for lower side lighting.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 8, 2010)

Like this.


----------



## gumball (Sep 8, 2010)

Maybe you need a hood in there without the glass. This is instead of using the cool tube. You could still have a main cab exhaust, above the hood, then a hood exhaust that connects to the side of the hood. This way no glass to block uv, but that pyrex may not block uv, or only a little


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 8, 2010)

I killed my jig-saw. So off to Harbor Freight I go. It was from my grandpa and 40yrs old. They made good shit back then. Need to go to the Restore for more 4X3 PVC's too.
Daniels


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 8, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I killed my jig-saw. So off to Harbor Freight I go. It was from my grandpa and 40yrs old. They made good shit back then. Need to go to the Restore for more 4X3 PVC's too.
> Daniels


Bum deal. I always feel bad when a tool dies . BUT, you move on and salvage the unused blades and toss that son'bitch! I'm not quite sure I understand your color diagram there correctly either. Maybe clarify when you're back from the store  ?


----------



## gumball (Sep 8, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Bum deal. I always feel bad when a tool dies . BUT, you move on and salvage the unused blades and toss that son'bitch! I'm not quite sure I understand your color diagram there correctly either. Maybe clarify when you're back from the store  ?


Its a top down look, the 2 side by side in the center are cool tubes for CMH and IR. Side blue lines are T5 side lighting I am pretty sure. Dead center I think is an incandescent for added IR. I could be wrong but that's what I see.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 8, 2010)

gumball said:


> Its a top down look, the 2 side by side in the center are cool tubes for CMH and IR. Side blue lines are T5 side lighting I am pretty sure. Dead center I think is an incandescent for added IR. I could be wrong but that's what I see.


Ah, alright thanks gumball. That cleared it up. I wasn't exactly sure what I was looking at from what view.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 8, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Ah, alright thanks gumball. That cleared it up. I wasn't exactly sure what I was looking at from what view.


I'm back. Yea close GB red is HPS purple is heat IR. Back soon with pics.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 8, 2010)

I got both the Intakes in. I drill a pilot hole, then use the 4" hole saw bit to mark the hole. Then I drill a bigger hole near the edge. A jig saw to cut the hole, then a trick I learned. I tap the edge bending it inwards slightly. Tap with little hammer then use the flat board. The inside was harder. Tin snips helped. I used a flat screwdriver and the hammer to get the upper one in nice and clean. I'll find 3" PVC with male ends to finish it cleanly. Two more holes to go. 2 in 3 out.
So I have to get the t-5's soon. I'll put their ballasts under it. Thinking dual 18" for each side.
OK guys, I may have a better plan. The 150W HPS, I used in the other fridge, so I know how warm it gets under it's Cool Tube. I know it needs it, and side lighting with it was a pipe dream. It needs a good 6" from the plant. So Cool Tube for HPS, locked in. 
So CMH? If I use a Cool Tube like the other one I sacrifice UV-B. Didn't know that till a couple days ago. So new Mission for my DIY Portfolio. I can make a Hood for the 250W CMH with an exhaust like I use for the Cool Tubes. Unless anyone knows of a glass that doesn't block UV-B. I can change it into a Cool Tube if Temps make me.
So now on to the Heat Lamp. It's http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3876122 100W. I'm not sure if it's the best one, but I think it'll throw IR and red spectrum. So my plan for it is a round hood with a 4" tin exhaust tube to it's fan in the center. Even if the bulb is only coming on for 15 to 30 min. the fan will be pulling plenty from there.
What do you guys think?
Daniels


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 8, 2010)

Just wondering, how do you keep light from going in the cool tube outlets?


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 8, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> Just wondering, how do you keep light from going in the cool tube outlets?


Amazingly little. I put pantyhose over the fans (more for bugs). I may add a Carbon Filter too. There is at least 4" or 5" from the fan to the socket that blocks some. I don't follow the over stress on light leaks. People blame Hermie's too quick on that IMO. Plants outdoors see full moons and street lights. Feminized seeds I've heard and understand can do a lot of it. I've seen the lumens they need to 'see' the light and was surprised how high it was.
Daniels


----------



## Illumination (Sep 8, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Amazingly little. I put pantyhose over the fans (more for bugs). I may add a Carbon Filter too. There is at least 4" or 5" from the fan to the socket that blocks some. I don't follow the over stress on light leaks. People blame Hermie's too quick on that IMO. Plants outdoors see full moons and street lights. Feminized seeds I've heard and understand can do a lot of it. I've seen the lumens they need to 'see' the light and was surprised how high it was.
> Daniels


And what lumens does it take for them to "see"?

Namaste'


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 8, 2010)

Illumination said:


> And what lumens does it take for them to "see"?
> 
> Namaste'


Shit, I knew someone would ask that. I think it was one of RiddleMe's but not sure which one it was that talked about it. As you know, they're tomb's of knowledge. It was about Hermaphrodites. 
The Lumens may be 3000, but that may be way off. So much to keep track of. 
Watts, Volts, Amps, Spectrum's, CFM's, and NPK's, Oh My.
Congrats on asking first. Now we'll see how close my high ass was.
Daniels


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 9, 2010)

300 sounds more like it. You can grow a plant with just one small bulb so it would have to be down below that. Just wondering about the light because I always add in extra tubing to make it curved. I'll see light bouncing around and out but it is dimmer than the straight pipe. 

I think you are right about light leaks not being that major though. Otherwise how would people be able to grow outside around their houses? Street lamps and flood lights would screw up a lot more crops. Plus people always rather blame the light than themselves


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 9, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> . Plus people always rather blame the light than themselves


Too true. Folks put more emphasis on the subject than they should.


----------



## Illumination (Sep 9, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/365563-riddlme-deserves-elite-membership-powers.html

Here's a way^^ for us to show our appreciation for all we have learned from Riddleme....

Go there and vote and express your gratitude to this guy who has taught us and devotes so much time to our benefit

Namaste'


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 9, 2010)

You were right on the money Daniels it's 3000 lumens.
I've been told this be IAM5STONED and also read this post at riddles thread.
If they don't know then who does?


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 9, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> You were right on the money Daniels it's 3000 lumens.
> I've been told this be IAM5STONED and also read this post at riddles thread.
> If they don't know then who does?


Damn, stoned reading somehow holds. I knew it from many college classes, but that's been a decade. 
Yea, if IAm5toned and RiddleMe said the Sky would be Purple at 12:34 on Sept. 21 for some explainable reason, you could be sure I would be waiting to see it happen. Doobie in hand at 12:30 looking up. 
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 10, 2010)

I got the 4" Duct take off for the CMH. I got the 5" sq. grate covers for the rest of the 4X3 PVC's for the Fans. In the morning I'll cut the top 2 holes in for the HPS and CMH.
Anyone have a recommendation for 18" to 24" t-5's? I have to get the ballasts too. Thinking 2 bulbs on each side. What do you guys think for t-5's? The high output ones worth it? Which bulbs? Varied?
Anyone else have a tweets bullshit thing on the side of their screen? If so, How do you get rid of it?
Daniels


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah, I was going to mention the tweets thing too. I hate twitter and can't believe RIU is getting sucked in too. I check the site regularly. I don't need to get a text of what I'll be reading anyways. So in hopes of getting rid of it I started this poll.

https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/365803-should-tweets-button-taken-off.html


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 10, 2010)

jebus2029 said:


> Yeah, I was going to mention the tweets thing too. I hate twitter and can't believe RIU is getting sucked in too. I check the site regularly. I don't need to get a text of what I'll be reading anyways. So in hopes of getting rid of it I started this poll.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/365803-should-tweets-button-taken-off.html


Why would you link this to a Twitter account? Isn't a general rule of thumb to stay anonymous on RIU?


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 10, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> This worked





Goku97 said:


> if you use FireFox you can download a add-on called ''Adblock '' this will let you block the adds on sites and it will block the tweet add thing on the side to and the adds that get put onto a person's sig after their post. Enjoy





tnrtinr said:


> Mine is gone.
> 
> Firefox + AdBlock Plus
> 
> Right clicked on the "tweets" icon -> Click "Adblock Plus: Block Image" -> Click Add Filter -> Hit F5 to refresh page.






jebus2029 said:


> Yeah, I was going to mention the tweets thing too. I hate twitter and can't believe RIU is getting sucked in too. I check the site regularly. I don't need to get a text of what I'll be reading anyways. So in hopes of getting rid of it I started this poll.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/365803-should-tweets-button-taken-off.html





HowzerMD said:


> Why would you link this to a Twitter account? Isn't a general rule of thumb to stay anonymous on RIU?


Here you go guys


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 10, 2010)

Ha. Thanks Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 10, 2010)

I got the last two 4X3 PVC in. Left for Bake-a-Round and 150W HPS. Right for the Hood and 250W CMH. Center I'm thinking a 4" HVAC tube to a 90 then dome with Heat Bulb. It'll pull main air flow and help when that IR Bulb comes on. I'm hopeful I can do this without Closed air systems for the HID's.
I'll lay some caulking in, then Foil Tape. I could do something with that rectangle shape with the three holes since I know the outside 2 have 3" PVC then a 3" Coupler with 4" Duct take-off.
I'm not sure what HO t-5's I need. Dual 24" with one warm, and one cool. Not coming up with a ballast for 4 bulbs, or even 2 very easily. Anyone have a lead on that?
I also got the rest of the NDS 5" sq. grates cut with the jig saw. I used a blade to smooth the edges, then brushed them with a wire brush. (For welding) Airflow should be good enough now. I drilled all 5 for 120mm Fans too. I know the top three need them. Never hurts to have them on and ready for the Intakes. Maybe only the lower one needs one. Ya never know. 
Another Idea I'm toying with is a thermostat to control a fan or two. Maybe even only the lowest for an active intake. The center intake could be passive or active-timed or even active-therm. Think adding to Intake would work in addition to the other 3 Exhausts? Any comments or ideas jump in. Or just send me a Twitter, I love those.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 11, 2010)

i think your HID will be ok not being in a closed loop, as long as your cab exhaust pulls from close to on top of them like your other fridge does. sounds like you dont want to order the T5 ballast, but that may be the way to find the right one. but with all your other lighting, you could probably let that sit till last so you have plenty of time to ponder it. as for the intake, the ideas sound cool. i think, though, since your HID is not a closed system, if you could possibly have one intake dump air right by them, that may help cool them. i would suggest the passive one go there, and if there is a active intake to place it at the bottom, for the plants also. looks cool daniels. 

you know i thought about it last night, i was gonna suggest you could go straight in from the top of the fridge. then you could run vertical bulbs (if your bulbs can do that) and the open hid cool tube would let the CMH and HPS bulbs be somewhat exposed transmitting more of the stuff to the plants that makes are buds big and resinous. maybe the next fridge you can go there.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 12, 2010)

I got 3" PVC pieces cut and glued on the 4X3's. I have it sticking out 1 1/2" so the 3" female PVC with 4" Duct will fit good. I also got the Fan for the HPS Cool Tube ready. I have a piece of pantyhose so no bugs can be attracted to the light or heat. I also got the Sockets in each. I have the HPS socket in so it's Pyrex has it just inside of center how I wanted. The Mogul Socket for the CMH is partially sunk in. I could add a Tube the way I have the socket mounted in just in case. I cut some pieces from random shit for this.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 12, 2010)

looks good daniels! dont you hate fitting things with the bulbs in? i always worry my clutzy ass will surely bust the bulb


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 12, 2010)

I got the 4X3's glued in. I was gonna silicone caulk all 5 PVC's from the inside, but my tube was dry. Lowes is across town, so later. I used the jigsaw to cut off the threads from two 3" PVC pieces, then sanded them for the intake tubes. I used blue tape for lines and to keep them from getting scratched. I mounted the intake fan to it's 5" sq. NDS with pantyhose then Duct tape then Foil tape. It's a http://www.aerocooler.com/shop.cart?action=ITEM&prod_id=FANSU1238
so It'll go in the lower intake. I ordered 2 more Ultra Kaze fans from Newegg. Then I thought, shit I should get one for the other intake, in case. Newegg is now out of stock Black grills for lower, silver for upper.
I have to move the socket in an inch or more deeper for the HPS. That's next.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 13, 2010)

awesome so far. in the last pic of the inside of the fridge. is that a drain hole out the back? if it is you could put up a damn on the front lip, and run a hose outside for water drainage. i think i remember you saying watering in the garage was a bitch. if it is not a drain, and watering is a bitch for you, maybe put a small drain and damn up the floor of the fridge. i love watching you go. you need a webcam setup so we can check in on you through the day!!! have a good day buddy


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 14, 2010)

gumball said:


> awesome so far. in the last pic of the inside of the fridge. is that a drain hole out the back? if it is you could put up a damn on the front lip, and run a hose outside for water drainage. i think i remember you saying watering in the garage was a bitch. if it is not a drain, and watering is a bitch for you, maybe put a small drain and damn up the floor of the fridge. i love watching you go. you need a webcam setup so we can check in on you through the day!!! have a good day buddy


Yep it's a drain hole. I was thinking a tube to the front, with a fitting with a stop for accidental spills. Yea, leeching that Marge with 5 gallons sucked. 
A webcam? Really want to see me stare at 4 things, then fit 3, curse, be off camera looking for something to make fit. Pause to read your guy's updates. Then be happy till I bobble the nuts and blots, curse again, be off camera to go to Ace for a shorter or longer bolt. Guess it could be comedy.
On to a more serious matter. Two regulars from the restaurant my sister works at want to meet me. I haven't felt up to it till the last couple weeks. They donated to the MS Walk my sis raised $ for. I want to thank them. They are in upper management for a mine here in Montana. Both are very wealthy. I am going to see if they want to know what I hope and plan for my future. I want to start a business, but I needed to sell my home first. This medical mess and a shitty renter has probably caused me to lose it now. Unless the bank holds off till I get Disability, then lets me me pay again till I sell it. All my equity may be toast anyway, now. If they are interested I will get a Business Plan to move forward. So wish me luck all. If not I'll have a good meal out. I can be very persuasive. I think building and selling these could be profitable, and I want to be a Caregiver too.
Daniels


----------



## Illumination (Sep 14, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Yep it's a drain hole. I was thinking a tube to the front, with a fitting with a stop for accidental spills. Yea, leeching that Marge with 5 gallons sucked.
> A webcam? Really want to see me stare at 4 things, then fit 3, curse, be off camera looking for something to make fit. Pause to read your guy's updates. Then be happy till I bobble the nuts and blots, curse again, be off camera to go to Ace for a shorter or longer bolt. Guess it could be comedy.
> On to a more serious matter. Two regulars from the restaurant my sister works at want to meet me. I haven't felt up to it till the last couple weeks. They donated to the MS Walk my sis raised $ for. I want to thank them. They are in upper management for a mine here in Montana. Both are very wealthy. I am going to see if they want to know what I hope and plan for my future. I want to start a business, but I needed to sell my home first. This medical mess and a shitty renter has probably caused me to lose it now. Unless the bank holds off till I get Disability, then lets me me pay again till I sell it. All my equity may be toast anyway, now. If they are interested I will get a Business Plan to move forward. So wish me luck all. If not I'll have a good meal out. I can be very persuasive. I think building and selling these could be profitable, and I want to be a Caregiver too.
> Daniels


You go for it brother and dont look back...Went through the "oh you will never make it" haters crap when I went into music...Good luck and knock 'em dead....Remember if they aren't dazzled by your brilliance then baffle 'em with bullshit!!

Namaste'


----------



## gumball (Sep 14, 2010)

Illumination said:


> You go for it brother and dont look back...Went through the "oh you will never make it" haters crap when I went into music...Good luck and knock 'em dead....Remember if they aren't dazzled by your brilliance then baffle 'em with bullshit!!
> 
> Namaste'


^^^ what he said^^^

The webcam could be great comedy!

Enjoy the meal!!


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 14, 2010)

Best of luck to you Daniel. Maybe we'll see ads for your boxes in High Times some day


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 15, 2010)

Illumination said:


> Good luck and knock 'em dead....Remember if they aren't dazzled by your brilliance then baffle 'em with bullshit!!
> 
> Namaste'


Sounds like that Canadian Comedy "The Red Green Show"



gumball said:


> ^^^ what he said^^^
> 
> The webcam could be great comedy!
> 
> Enjoy the meal!!


Great dinner thx



jebus2029 said:


> Best of luck to you Daniel. Maybe we'll see ads for your boxes in High Times some day


God I'd love to get an ad there but baby steps.

Thanks for the support guys. It was a great dinner, and these 2 guys are cool. One's a good ole boy, full of jokes and comedy. He's a V.P, The other is the CEO. My sister brought up that Cannabis helps me tons. The CEO said 'If it helps you, go for it'. I told him about the Fridges, and I could sell them, and it's the buyers business how they use it. He knew and agreed. 
I told him I wanted to become a Caregiver to develop a Spasm/Spasticity Strain to help people. While thanking them for donating to sis's MS Walk, we talked about the basic 'pay it forward'. I told them that 10% of every harvest would be given to those that can't afford it, but really need Cannabis to live a better life. We talked about Wind Energy to offset the power consumption, and the possibility for Fed subsidy for 'Green Energy'. He,he, no 'Irony' intended.
They were encouraging, and I invited them over for a BBQ sometime. If they come over, I can show them what I do. It was a first meeting, and I wanted to test the waters. Water looks good so far. They could see I'm educated, and that was a key first step. More on the FrigiDare soon.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 15, 2010)

Great daniels, sounds like it was a real good time. A lot of cool topics, wind energy sparked my interest! I have don't a lot of research on it, only to find that NC doesn't have enough wind, well in the mountains and beaches. If you want to pick my brain on it let me know, I have a bunch of links and stuff I could send you too.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 16, 2010)

I got the Hood made for the CMH. It's off center on purpose. The HPS socket is moved deeper. With the Tube in it has a couple inches to suck air. The bulb is 10 1/2 and it's 21 total, so close to center. It's 8 1/2 from the side and 4 1/2 from the ceiling. I'll get the curved wing in tomorrow for it. I taped the edges with Foil Tape where I trimmed them. This was the fitting. They need taped, & foiled before they get mounted to finish. Uncle Newegg got my fans delivered today too. I'll work on those later. I'll start on the IR Bulb, ducting & dome tomorrow.
Daniels


----------



## Illumination (Sep 16, 2010)

You are amazing my friend...remarkable

Namaste:


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Sep 16, 2010)

Looking awesome daniels....


----------



## gumball (Sep 17, 2010)

looking good


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 17, 2010)

So to all who follow my grows, and DIY Madness.
My sister came home this morning and said someone wants to meet me. Her friend Allisen (hottie) has a friend Beth. She went out after work with these 2. Beth is getting involved in a Caregiving Company. They need a GROWER. 
I got a call this morning to meet them. One of the two main $ guys was gone, but the other I meet. We talked about my grows, and I explained some of my style. He asked how many plants I could grow. Was kinda dumbfounded on that one. I said it all depends on space. 25 to 30 was what I told him I could do alone, but many more with a helper or two.
I brought a flash drive all pics of Harvested and a few of stuff going. I brought a couple grams of Cleo. He looked at it with a reading mag glass, and remarked on it's crystal. Can't say I've done any kind of job interview like this one.
We talked about my use of these CMH's. I had a spectrum chart too. He doesn't know much about Cannabis as far as this stuff. Simplified, I said more like true Sun light. I told him that quality is my goal, and potency right behind.
I told him I want to start breeding to develop a strain for spasticity. I told him I wanted to do this Caregiving but start very small cause the MS and Home not selling is fucking me.
He wants Hydro also for marketing. I told how I make my own soil mix to save $ and wire my own gear too. I told him how I don't believe in Organics and why. That might be sticky for a lady involved. I may have to do some of that too. He knows it's a marketing BS scam for veggies. I told him I use organic stuff to control bugs if possible. My soil mix is very organic as is. He realized that also.

So the meeting ends with him wanting my plan for a Grow Op.

I need to develop a plan that I can use for a minumum, then be able to add for space and such. So I'm thinking like 5' x 10' for 2 1000 HPS with CMH's added in. Then 2 of the 5' x 10' to fill a 12' x 10' Room. Then have two of these Rooms 5 weeks apart.

So how would you guys plan a 5' x 10' footprint? I can deal with DWC for some maybe 25% or less. If I can get something like a minimum $ for what I can do, then have some #'s. Like say Level 1 is Veg area with clone and mothers, and dry area too with 1 Flowering Chamber minimum hydro. Level 2 add another chamber. Then I'd have minimum for a Level 3 or more.
I will be making some plans as I just got home and I need to digest this. WOW.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 17, 2010)

I assume 8' height, and you have to carve it up. I think you should do a heath soil grow (vertical stadium, but no hydro, ol, maybe dwc buckets on floor) for flower. Use a 250 CMH at top, and which ever HPS you feel you need in middle. 100 or 250 will prob do. This optimizes your space, and makes financial sense, so the grow op plan looks better. I assume you will need a veg mom chamber and will be making levels like jsgamber. So 5' for flower and 3' for veg\mum\clone, if you could keep the flower cooltube going straight up the middle, and put a 250 CMH in the top without light bleeding over that would rock, but that may be tough. It may be awkward to get to the back of the 3' height but it will optimize space

There's my idea, if I wasn't on my phone or had more time I would try to think of more. I will post up any more thoughts that hit me.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 17, 2010)

gumball said:


> I assume 8' height, and you have to carve it up. I think you should do a heath soil grow (vertical stadium, but no hydro, ol, maybe dwc buckets on floor) for flower. Use a 250 CMH at top, and which ever HPS you feel you need in middle. 100 or 250 will prob do. This optimizes your space, and makes financial sense, so the grow op plan looks better. I assume you will need a veg mom chamber and will be making levels like jsgamber. So 5' for flower and 3' for veg\mum\clone, if you could keep the flower cooltube going straight up the middle, and put a 250 CMH in the top without light bleeding over that would rock, but that may be tough. It may be awkward to get to the back of the 3' height but it will optimize space
> 
> There's my idea, if I wasn't on my phone or had more time I would try to think of more. I will post up any more thoughts that hit me.


Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Illumination (Sep 17, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Keep 'em coming.


Thought I had written you about this already but apparently riu screwed up again...use to it..

I say two 1000's on movers two 400 Cmh on movers ...co2....split system a/c for temp humidity control

More later..

Namaste'


----------



## gumball (Sep 18, 2010)

ok, I originally thought it was a large space, then misread it again and thought it was only one 5'x10' area. but i am now rested and i read that there is multiple spaces. so scratch my sectioning idea, you do got multiple rooms. another reason i hate using my phone, but i at least get to keep up with the thread on it. 

so then yeah, ditto my flower room idea but replace hps with MH, keep the CMH as well. if you do vertical in center of room, you can have your clones in the outer corners of the veg while the next in line for flower are vegging. this way they dont get blasted with rays. i think a 600watt HPS or MH depending upon the chamber, and a 400watt CMH will be enough for a stadium. but the 1000watt wouldnt hurt 

still thinking! will post up anything else i come up with.


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 18, 2010)

Check out Hobbes' pages. He produces a good bit, has a nice set up and is always willing to give advise on anything. Just shoot him a PM and I am sure he could give you some great ideas.


----------



## gumball (Sep 18, 2010)

this is off topic from your request i read above. i know i give ya a bunch of ideas you couldnt possibly do all of, but i was reading where folks were using old freezers for winter outdoor growing, in a green house of course. but they would either dig up the ground, and place the unit in the hole and fill with soil, or just set on top of the ground, fill with soil, and build a greenhouse around either way. the freezer walls prevent the roots from getting cold. it was a pretty cool read and i thought maybe you could squeeze a few more weeks out of your short montana summers with a free junk freezer or 2. and i am sure you could decorate it up and make it look real nice, for what it is at least. you could probably just set a long deep freezer down on the ground, or just buried about a foot, and build the greenhouse frame right to it.


----------



## Illumination (Sep 18, 2010)

gumball said:


> ok, I originally thought it was a large space, then misread it again and thought it was only one 5'x10' area. but i am now rested and i read that there is multiple spaces. so scratch my sectioning idea, you do got multiple rooms. another reason i hate using my phone, but i at least get to keep up with the thread on it.
> 
> so then yeah, ditto my flower room idea but replace hps with MH, keep the CMH as well. if you do vertical in center of room, you can have your clones in the outer corners of the veg while the next in line for flower are vegging. this way they dont get blasted with rays. i think a 600watt HPS or MH depending upon the chamber, and a 400watt CMH will be enough for a stadium. but the 1000watt wouldnt hurt
> 
> still thinking! will post up anything else i come up with.



!000's with movers and cmh 400 on movers eliminate need for side lighting or any special "stadium" setup as ease of movement is needed on a large grow. IMHHO

Namaste' oeace:


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 18, 2010)

Illumination said:


> !000's with movers and cmh 400 on movers eliminate need for side lighting or any special "stadium" setup as ease of movement is needed on a large grow. IMHHO
> 
> Namaste' oeace:


That 1000 HPS and CMH on Movers is looking good. I like 2 CMH's better. Think the left (inner) could hang vertically? Yea, Co2 and A/C type of sealed system. 
The circles are soil and square are DWC. I have a HPS over them too. 400W or 600W. This would be a 5' x 10' footprint for the mover's light coverage. If it's 8' wide then I have 3' of working room, and space to use up to get to the back row. Thinking 12' long too for room for gear/ wiring. This is Plan 1 for something along my minimum. I'll work up one with a mirrored 5' x 10' using the same 3' walk way. Update on the FrigiDare coming soon too.
Daniels
.


----------



## gumball (Sep 18, 2010)

sounds cool man.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 18, 2010)

Plan 2 for 19 plants. For 2 1000 HPS, 1 400W or 600W and 4 CMH's


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 18, 2010)

I got the HPS reflector on and the center tube finished. I was going to use a dome for this Heat Lamp. It wasn't going to work without blocking HPS/CMH. I got it's socket mounted in the 4" 90. I'm hoping this will work. If not I will use it for a green Cfl. to check them during dark. What do you guys think?
Daniels


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 18, 2010)

looks pratty rad man. very nice set up so far. your ideas are the shit

peace


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 18, 2010)

yo man i just came across your fridge, its looking good.. im gonna follow along the rest of the way if you dont mind.. i love the stelthy grows


----------



## Illumination (Sep 19, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> That 1000 HPS and CMH on Movers is looking good. I like 2 CMH's better. Think the left (inner) could hang vertically? Yea, Co2 and A/C type of sealed system.
> The circles are soil and square are DWC. I have a HPS over them too. 400W or 600W. This would be a 5' x 10' footprint for the mover's light coverage. If it's 8' wide then I have 3' of working room, and space to use up to get to the back row. Thinking 12' long too for room for gear/ wiring. This is Plan 1 for something along my minimum. I'll work up one with a mirrored 5' x 10' using the same 3' walk way. Update on the FrigiDare coming soon too.
> Daniels
> View attachment 1163859.


2 1000's on movers 2 or preferably 3 400 cmh on movers as well is what I meant...sorry I was baked (as usual ) 

A cmh , a 1000, a cmh, a 1000, a cmh all on movers

Namaste'


----------



## Zane Xander (Sep 19, 2010)

Looking Good, Run them wires inside the pipe until you get outside the frig. 

Dan I am building a frig too; I need butt plates for my fans, I saw where you macgyver a drain cap you picked up next to the sewer pipe items.
I may have to enginer some too, I have installed the fans in wall- flush. well one fan so far. These 4'' radio shack 12v Fans are like almost 5 in sq. (4.75 inches). Yeah I need a way of attaching the 4'' pipe to the fan from the inside. Ya know.. Any other Idea's on how to rigg up a butt plate to the fans?


----------



## gumball (Sep 19, 2010)

Zane Xander said:


> Looking Good, Run them wires inside the pipe until you get outside the frig.
> 
> Dan I am building a frig too; I need butt plates for my fans, I saw where you macgyver a drain cap you picked up next to the sewer pipe items.
> I may have to enginer some too, I have installed the fans in wall- flush. well one fan so far. These 4'' radio shack 12v Fans are like almost 5 in sq. (4.75 inches). Yeah I need a way of attaching the 4'' pipe to the fan from the inside. Ya know.. Any other Idea's on how to rigg up a butt plate to the fans?



you can make one, i did. here is a thread i did https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/339640-do-yourself-ducting-flange.html. it takes about close to an hour to make. but as we have all found, our special hobby requires some custom parts. i have found i could customize everything i need. whether i do it or not depends on if it is faster, easier, or cheaper made by someone else. good luck buddy.

hey daniels, that stuff is looking good. here is an idea on the heat lamp/green light. get a Y light socket splitter. get a photocell light sensor socket, and a green light. put the heat lamp straight into the Y light splitter, then the green light into the photocell socket, and into the Y splitter. once the lights go out, the green light will come on. i dont think the green light will be enough, or directed towards the photocell enough to prevent it from coming on.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 19, 2010)

Zane Xander said:


> Looking Good, Run them wires inside the pipe until you get outside the frig.
> 
> Dan I am building a frig too; I need butt plates for my fans, I saw where you macgyver a drain cap you picked up next to the sewer pipe items.
> I may have to enginer some too, I have installed the fans in wall- flush. well one fan so far. These 4'' radio shack 12v Fans are like almost 5 in sq. (4.75 inches). Yeah I need a way of attaching the 4'' pipe to the fan from the inside. Ya know.. Any other Idea's on how to rigg up a butt plate to the fans?


 I didn't want the wires to the outside, because sockets are hard to mount when is in, plus feeding them before exhaust fans would be hard too. The 5"sq. go to 4" PVC, so you can modify any 4" PVC. Like how I jig-sawed the threads off for this Intake. Hope that helps. Keep us updated. 



gumball said:


> you can make one, i did. here is a thread i did https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/339640-do-yourself-ducting-flange.html. it takes about close to an hour to make. but as we have all found, our special hobby requires some custom parts. i have found i could customize everything i need. whether i do it or not depends on if it is faster, easier, or cheaper made by someone else. good luck buddy.
> 
> hey daniels, that stuff is looking good. here is an idea on the heat lamp/green light. get a Y light socket splitter. get a photocell light sensor socket, and a green light. put the heat lamp straight into the Y light splitter, then the green light into the photocell socket, and into the Y splitter. once the lights go out, the green light will come on. i dont think the green light will be enough, or directed towards the photocell enough to prevent it from coming on.


I don't want the light on at all dark times. The green cfl's are painted green and leak too much. The heat socket will be on a separate timer, so it would be dead then anyway if it does work out. from this pic you can see fitting it would be hard and drop the heat bulb too much.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 19, 2010)

Daniels, I have been meaning to ask you since you have MH, HPS, & CMH. I have CMH now, and plan on doing a flower cab bigger than my PC. What light would you use for the flower cab if your veg cab had a 4000k color CMH? I am thinking 150 HPS, or 150 CMH but 3000k instead of 4000k color even though it doesn't have the same spectrum. Any thoughts from you?


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 19, 2010)

gumball said:


> Daniels, I have been meaning to ask you since you have MH, HPS, & CMH. I have CMH now, and plan on doing a flower cab bigger than my PC. What light would you use for the flower cab if your veg cab had a 4000k color CMH? I am thinking 150 HPS, or 150 CMH but 3000k instead of 4000k color even though it doesn't have the same spectrum. Any thoughts from you?


I'd add the HPS. I've read they are better for a balance. That's what I'm trying. My CMH kicks the MH's ass on my veg. table.


----------



## gumball (Sep 19, 2010)

That's exactly what I was thinking. Plus I want 150watts in my flower and my CMH is only 100 watts, so I wouldn't like putting it in there to start with. I would always be able to open my pc case and place the flowering plants under the CMH from time to time for some added UV trich production. Thanks for helping re-enforce my ideas buddy!!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Sep 19, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know I'm always out here lurking through your thread brother


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 20, 2010)

I called the girl about my research for being their Grower. Weak news. One of the Main $$$ guys is leaving in about a week, for a month so he wants to get started in November. The guy I meet on Friday seemed like it would be going soon. I'll just keep on research and planning. I'll have 2 harvested in 3 or 4 weeks and a Mum of both strains to start cloning already. Hopefully they are truly gonna do this and want me. If not I'll get something going small on my own.

I got the sockets wired, but only have the Heat Lamp going. I have to go to Lowes for more wire nuts. I made a new support for the HPS reflector. I also need a 2' x 3' plywood to mount the Ballasts Boxes to the wall. I need to get it's spot in the garage, then see how far the cords to it need to be. I'm on to wiring. I may have to get the lower W Heat Bulb, but no fans are going yet either. I got the area around the lower intake Duct Taped then Foil Taped. It can be wiped down easily now. I have to get the tube for that bottom drain too. 
Daniels


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 20, 2010)

your fridge is comming along nicely man cant wait for more


----------



## gumball (Sep 21, 2010)

glad to see everything going well. whats your projected maiden voyage? i am thinking she'll be ready by mid Oct, prob to start a halloween grow. that would be spooktacular!!!  

yeah, i know, i am a cheesy fellow, oh well!!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 21, 2010)

set up is coming along man. do you plan to leave the walls white or use some sort or reflective stuff?


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 21, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> your fridge is comming along nicely man cant wait for more


Thanks. Follow along, now is when these get fun. Wiring up bulbs and fans is way better than cutting tin.



gumball said:


> glad to see everything going well. whats your projected maiden voyage? i am thinking she'll be ready by mid Oct, prob to start a halloween grow. that would be spooktacular!!!
> 
> yeah, i know, i am a cheesy fellow, oh well!!


Good one Thinking less than two weeks before testing starts. Maybe Marge might finish a few weeks in this while one starts it's flowering in the fridge. Maybe a Yule Cola, so right back at ya on the cheesy. 



crazytrain14 said:


> set up is coming along man. do you plan to leave the walls white or use some sort or reflective stuff?


I'm just leaving it white. 500W plus a 100W Heat Bulb (maybe less) should do it.
Daniels


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 22, 2010)

awesome news daniels


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 22, 2010)

yea daniel im an electrician so of course that was the funnest part of my setup.. i always wanted to do a stelth grow in my livving room but i been busy finishing my basement grow.. check out my link i started a cool t hread on a single cola grow (see of green)..


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 22, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> yea daniel im an electrician so of course that was the funnest part of my setup.. i always wanted to do a stelth grow in my livving room but i been busy finishing my basement grow.. check out my link i started a cool t hread on a single cola grow (see of green)..


I came to inspect what daniels has done, and very nice progress so far. And Reggae : I checked out your SOG it looks to be fun . You'll do well from what I see.


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 22, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> I came to inspect what daniels has done, and very nice progress so far. And Reggae : I checked out your SOG it looks to be fun . You'll do well from what I see.


hey howzer thanks, i hope so.. i tried to do it once but had problems and had to abandon after 2 weeks in.. but i had other succesful natural grows..


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 22, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> hey howzer thanks, i hope so.. i tried to do it once but had problems and had to abandon after 2 weeks in.. but i had other succesful natural grows..


Holy shnikes only 2 weeks?! You must have opened up a HUGE can of worms you couldn't fish off.


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 22, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Holy shnikes only 2 weeks?! You must have opened up a HUGE can of worms you couldn't fish off.


not on the technical end mind you, twas an out of town job that i couldnt pass up.. at this point im the little train that could.. i think i can.... i think i can....


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 23, 2010)

I got the plywood mounted to a couple studs after I got 2 screws for each Ballast/Timer Box to hang off. I put a smoke detector in-between just in case. I had to shorten the CMH's lamp cord, then use the rest to go to the freezer. I put different 240v male/female type/color so there is no confusion. I wired the cords, then put the bulbs in. I fired them both up. FUCKING bright in there. 
The Hippie Gardener had a great comment.
She says "It reminds me of Griswold Christmas Vacation. He fires the lights up and blinds them".
Sis has the camera, so I'll get pics later. I'm thinking this may go quick. As far as power strips, power supply's, timers, remote thermometer leads, & fans wired You guys are gonna laugh when you see this.
Daniels


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 23, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> "It reminds me of Griswold Christmas Vacation. He fires the lights up and blinds them".


Now that's what I'm talkin' about


----------



## gumball (Sep 23, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> The Hippie Gardener had a great comment.
> She says "It reminds me of Griswold Christmas Vacation. He fires the lights up and blinds them".
> Daniels


that movie is priceless. i still cant bring myself to change it if i land on it while flipping the channels!! he f'ed with them lights and f'ed with 'em, and his wife ended up just flipping the switch!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 23, 2010)

I got a new camera today. It's a Sony DSC-370
http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-cameras/sony-cyber-shot-dsc/4505-6501_7-33946423.html#reviewPage1
Does anyone know now to stop it from the location of a pic from being saved? A 14 mega pixel should take better pics.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 23, 2010)

didnt understand that ancient pothead  are you asking how to change the location where it saves the pictures? or how to take better pics with it? well hopefully you got one of Sony's memory cards. when i first got my 12 mega-pixel camera it seemed to take crappy pics too. but I found, and not to insult your intelligence by any means, that if I back out just far enough to focus good, and not zoom, but only use optical zoom cause digital zoom only distorts the pic and makes it grainy, then when you get it on your computer crop off all the junk. or, you can back up far, and zoom in until the focus and the picture is just what you want and snap. then the same thing as the previous method, put on the computer and crop out all the crap from the top and bottom which isnt needed. I like to use Microsoft Office Picture Manager in Office 2003 because the editing is simple and i have it, but thats me. hope that helped answer your question. it is a nice cam, and 7x optical zoom rocks for suck a teeny cam. now go get to snapping and show us what you got


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 23, 2010)

Yea I was wondering if I could turn the GPS location off. I think it was jsgamber who mentioned that for taking pics, or it was you and I've been doing it that way since. Thanks and Pics coming soon. Took a few so a journal is getting updated soon.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 23, 2010)

great news, i think it is geo-tagging, or maybe just generic tagging. give me a minute and i will see what i can find.


----------



## gumball (Sep 23, 2010)

i think your cool, they need a built in GPS and your model dont have it, its called geotagging. either that or your model requires additional software for it to work, and i dont think someone else can track your photos unless you tag them. but just to be safe go through all the menus and make sure there is nothing that says tagging or gps. if your unsure post something and i will take a gander.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's pics of the bulbs firing up. This is the old camera, till battery charges.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 23, 2010)

very nice and bright, real bright


----------



## crazytrain14 (Sep 23, 2010)

man that is freakin awesome. what's next? + rep for this sweet build


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 23, 2010)

yo man looking good, that thing should produce well..


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 24, 2010)

I got the wiring duct taped, then foil taped. I used the upper temp control housing to keep all the wiring into a clean, safe spot. I trimmed it then put foil tape on the sides, and covered some holes. I put the dial back in after I took the mounting piece off the rheostat (sp?) A water spill won't hit the wire nuts now. I also drilled a hole and put both temp sensor lines in. The upper one is hanging under the main tube. I'll put velcro tabs for the lower again. 
I have a power supply that is 12v and 5 Amp. so I'll use it for the main exhaust and intake. The other 2 exhaust's will have their own timer. So the wiring for that is next. Gumball,I saved that cropped one at 800X600. Seems better.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 24, 2010)

that cropped one looks real good. you enjoying the new camera?


----------



## gumball (Sep 25, 2010)

how is that pc of yours doing daniels, i havent seen any pics lately.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 25, 2010)

gumball said:


> how is that pc of yours doing daniels, i havent seen any pics lately.


Beginning to wonder if your reading my mind sometimes Gumball. 
Just took pics of them, feed Marge, and got pics of her. Just sat down to start getting them ready. I'll post W.'s twins first. 
Is the FrigiDare looking 'Danielsque' yet? As you so succinctly put it that time. I got the power strips on for timers, now on to fans. 
Lovin' this new camera BTW. Cropping and re-saving take some time though.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 25, 2010)

HAHA, we are sometimes oddly in sync!! 

yes, the frigidaire is most def looking danielsesque!! you have any outer design mods, like the female restroom sign on the outside of the other frig?

yes, cropping, then resizing to RIU limits does take a little time. but it saves a little time on the upload to RIU, and the clearity it shows really display how nice your plants are. 

cant wait for the pics!! oh, i moved my bulb into a perpindicular position like yours, and it actually cooled off my case some, so that is a great design move, thanks daniels!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 25, 2010)

Here's W. Twins Barb & Jenna. I feed them too much last week. These tiny cups are harder. 
GB I re-sized it for 800X600 and it loaded at 300 something KB, so is that as good as I can do?
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 25, 2010)

hmmm, well file download speed increases similar to a car. if you push the gas pedal down al the way your not immediately at top speed. similar with downloading and bandwidth. that file is only 316 KB, so you said it loaded at "300 something KB", and those are rated at KBs, for seconds. so it really took less than 2 seconds to upload that file. because it was small it didnt have time to speed up any more. that i think is awesome time. so if you did 10 pictures that size it would be less than 30 seconds to upload, if all conditions are right. 

hope that made sense, answered your question, and didnt insult your intelligence. i am a computer tech so i find myself either simplifying something down so far i insult someones intelligence, or i dont simplify it enough and it goes way over their heads. 

the twins are looking real good daniels, especially for only being half way done. how long did you veg them for again?


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 25, 2010)

Fans all wired in. I need to get the temp sensor to the thermometer then some trials start.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 25, 2010)

Started at 75.4 amb. 78 {|} 30 min. later. 84.9 amb. 77.8 
It jumped up fast but is holding. This is the upper sensor too.
Two hours on and 84.7 & amb. 77


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 26, 2010)

I found a design flaw yesterday with the fans. The pantyhose was being sucked toward the fan so I had to cut them out. I didn't want to take them apart. I'll probably Velcro some or just use the Carbon Filter.

The temps seemed to hold well for the two hours I tested it. Yea, Gumball I got something planned to finalize it. The FrigiDare is getting close to accepting applications for Tenants.

My buddy and I are going to Yellow-tail Lake today. I missed all boating this summer. Something I haven't done in a LONG time. Maybe never. 
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 26, 2010)

sounds like some good results! looks like a jet cockpit on the back  have a good day at the lake buddy, get you some R & R


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 26, 2010)

yo man nice setup on that back panel looks great!


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 26, 2010)

I had a great day at the lake. Nice sunny weather and the boat ran perfect. Here's some pics. See the Face we saw in the cliff. Panoramic shots are sweet too. Tomorrow some testing and a final cleaning start.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 27, 2010)

that is a cool face!! the king of the mountain i suppose!! sounds like a great day buddie for all that hard work with the frig.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 28, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> man that is freakin awesome. what's next? + rep for this sweet build


Thanks, it'll get fun soon. For what's next, I was gonna say I'm done for a while, but now RiddleMe threw in something I think I might need.



gumball said:


> hmmm, well file download speed increases similar to a car. if you push the gas pedal down al the way your not immediately at top speed. similar with downloading and bandwidth.
> 
> the twins are looking real good Daniels, especially for only being half way done. how long did you veg them for again?


As I thought about that, it was a . I realized it as soon as I got through the first sentence. Too many morning
I'll have to check their calendar, but they vegged way too long as I finished their apartment.



gumball said:


> that is a cool face!! the king of the mountain i suppose!! sounds like a great day buddie for all that hard work with the frig.


Kinda gnome looking, maybe a dwarf.
Gonna test the Heat Bulb tonight a bit.
Daniels


----------



## nattyhead357 (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow man those shots are awesome!


----------



## riddleme (Sep 29, 2010)

Looking good gonna be very cool once you get it fired up !

and as to exif data in digital pics, open the pic file with a text viewer like notepad, this is what you will see



> ÿØÿà JFIF    ÿþ ÕThis file was created by
> Graphic Workshop&#8482; Professional 2.0a
> from Alchemy Mindworks Inc.
> http://www.mindworkshop.com
> ...


now that is an example of one of my pics and why I use graphics workshop cause it overwrites the exif data with the ad for their product


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 29, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Looking good gonna be very cool once you get it fired up !
> 
> and as to exif data in digital pics, open the pic file with a text viewer like notepad, this is what you will see
> 
> now that is an example of one of my pics and why I use graphics workshop cause it overwrites the exif data with the ad for their product


Glad you didn't see any flaws in my plan yet. I have a different IR but I think it will do basically the same.

I'm gonna do a good bleach cleaning tonight. I'll put a couple shelves in then a big pot and set up for a full 18 hr test. Starting at 7 am. 

So 6:45 am 15 min Heat Bulb, then both Bulbs, 15 min. all 3 then Heat Lamp off 7:15 am. Heat Lamp for 15 min. at 6:45 pm, then again for 15 at 12:45 before Dark at 1. This will cover a veg. and flower then I might get started.

Would someone see if they get anything off of some new pic? I tried that with Notepad and got a garbled mess. I have Irfanview set to remove exif.

I have to decide what do. I have Pepe outside and she could finish in here. I'm getting worried this Indian Summer won't last. I could chance it outdoors with her and other 3 and start another that would be another of her Granddaughters. My main chamber has 2 at 6 weeks, one a Diesel Cross taking an extra week (my guess)
I want to get started on the Purple Rain so Pepe might be better. I have a Mum of Royal Kush and Diesel. I have one of either vegging under the 400W CMH, but Marge in the fridge is a Diesel at 3 weeks flowering. Hard to decide too cause I haven't smoked this Diesel, but others.
Any ideas?
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's it clean and a thermometer at 39" directly under the Heat Bulb.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 30, 2010)

So far the temp is holding well. Low of 61 overnight. 6:45 Start 64 to 75 w/ Heat Lamp 15, up to 80 after all 3 for 15 @ 7:15, now upper sensor 82 lower 75 2 hours in.





Daniels


----------



## gumball (Sep 30, 2010)

that is great news daniels. i think placing your outdoors to finish in there is a great idea. or as many that will fit.


----------



## Danielsgb (Sep 30, 2010)

OK Good test for the day. The rest of it's 18hrs. is obvious. Kinda confusing #'s. 
The new thermometer first. It's lowest was 61 with a high of 84. It is near where I expect the canopy to be. Most of the day it was 77 to 82. 
The other sensor has ambient low of 63 and high was mid 80's. It's remote sensor is just above the Heat Bulb so several inches above the canopy (for now) and it's high was 94. I discount some of this because the late afternoon the garage door was open and in sun. It was solid 80's. That won't be happening much VERY soon. I'm thinking about adding that 2nd Intake Fan. Ya know Gumball, a guy always needs one more fan.  Not sure if I should bother.

So I need to tell how it went as I was up at 6am with




& to see it start. 
At 6:45 amb. was 63 and inside 64. Heat Lamp on 
By 7 top 80 lower 75. 
Heat Lamp and HPS & CMH on till 7:15 top 84 lower 80. 
Heat Lamp off and temps move to top low 80's lower high 70's.
At 8:15 top 80 lower 76.
6:45 pm the Heat Lamp was a 5 to 7 degree burst but it faded slower. I think radiant heat is accumulated over the day to blame.

I think I may be able to mimic the sunrise and the sunset. 5 degrees with a IR blast, then 4 more after "full light" blast then a fade of IR with a full spec 'day'. At 'sunset' fade HPS/CMH with a 15 min. IR 'sunset'. This may fit into my plan.

I think I have a plan to share with my plants to achieve several goals. I'll get to it soon. The shelves are in to size it up. 9" where pots sit and 26" from top of pot to Heat Bulb. This is getting close to flowering and seeing if I can drip resin from an Indica.
Daniels


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 1, 2010)

dude im diggn your fridge i might start working on some kinda stelth grow just because..


----------



## gumball (Oct 1, 2010)

that is one bad-mamma-jamma ! she will make your girls a happy home!! great tests, i bet an extra fan would benefit ya


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 1, 2010)

Plan for this FrigiDare and Future Purple Rain.

So I did some calendar math and my plant count. Here's what's up. I want to start on the Purple Rain. A strain given to be by a good friend. Rocky Mountain High 
I'll get into it's genetics when I get started, but others are growing it so I'm late as usual. I want to turn my full attention to this soon. 

I have 2 at 55 days flowering under my twin 150W HPS's. They are under my Well Here Goes Again sig. The Royal Kush I'll drown RiddleMe style. That bitch has been up to no good. The other plants are talking shit about her. The other is the Diesel Cross, and she's been lazy and will be an extra week or two. So that chamber will be free by 3rd week of Oct. Pepe from outside can finish three weeks in there. So it's free & cleaned by mid Nov.

So on to the Refriderator. Marge a Diesel Cross on her third week. So she'll be done mid Nov.

So on to the PC's the E-Series CMH has W.'s twins four weeks in so 1st week of Nov. that one's freed up. The Pavilion is ready to sex some plants too when needed.

I have two Royal Kush and two Diesel X at 18" vegging all itching to get going. The two Royal Kush will go into the FrigiDare. I'll turn the Diesel's into Mums for later. I have a trial set of Flair Form nutes I want to use to compare to Jack's. I started 2 clones for this but the Flair Form one isn't getting going so fuck it. I'll leech one RK then start the FF on it in the Freezer. One of these two can go to the 300W or the Fridge to finish if I need to as they flower.

The trial Jack's can be my Royal Kush Mum. So I'll have 3 Mum's to clone from and keep these strains. My Veg Table will be free for Purple Rain. Coming into winter the garage will be too cold around X-mas so they might get a pause in use till March. By the time I get the PR going I'll have my main chamber to use and both PC's for sexing and pheno-hunting. That Fridge may be useful if I get a SICK (I should say Unique) male that needs to be raped of pollen.

So how does this sound? I can test the nutes and also run my IR 'sunrise' & 'sunset' for a full cycle to see how it works. I have Pepe a RK and 3 Hash Plant X Haze outside still. A RK and Diesel X to harvest soon. The twins in the PC should be good for a half of RK also.

I have to go across the state soon to empty my house & move some stuff here. Bad Market, Bad investments, the MS, and no help from Wells Fargo with the TARP Funded HAMP Program with an 18 month fight means they WIN. I don't want to live there anyway, but I wanted to sell it and move on with even 25 cents on the $ from remodeling it. Fuck 'em, they can eat the 8K credit card from the Trex Deck and Stamped concrete too. I'll plant the seeds in a couple weeks after that.

Daniels


----------



## gumball (Oct 1, 2010)

WOW, that's a lot. I could say it sounds good, and it prolly does, but I need more time to comprehend, you need to insulate the HG's garage, right after you build your fermentation chamber! I re-read later when I have more. Time and let you know of any problems or opportunities I see, but sounds like you've worked it out well. 

Sucks about your house bro, we had to take a loss on our first home 2 years ago. It hurt physically and emotionally so I can imagine your pain. Good luck and don't work too hard.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 1, 2010)

fuck the banks dude take everything you can from that house and move on... they are screwing everyone right now they charge so much interest that you prob paid for that house already.. and on top of that the government just gave them billions to help... WTF! where is all the help if they still dont give you and thousands like you your refi..

scam scam scam and we loose.. sounds like this prop 19 going on here in cali.. all bad


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 1, 2010)

2 Royal Kush getting up-canned. Pics soon.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Oct 1, 2010)

damn your a teaser. but you got me waiting.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds like fun


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's the final shot of them in the freezer. I have more of the up-canning shots, but I'll use them for it's journal soon. I got some sun burn on her from that 400W CMH when she grew when I was busy. I'll use that Flair Form nutes for her. I started Lst'n, but width was too small. Tried some Super-cropping. Tallest worked, but I snapped one off and it wasn't gonna help. I trimmed the dying leaves. Here's one while I get a 15 min. Heat Lamp Blast to end their day.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice, cant wait to follow their nutes comparison


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's Pics of before and after for #3 and #4 for up-canning. Also one of the Lst'n that got mostly loosened and one of the top I snapped. No big deal anyway. 
After seeing them in there and seeing I have 20" to the Heat Bulb I plan to flower them right away or maybe delay 1 or 2 days (a 15 min IR in the dark 12hr should do it). Timers are set to Flower in the morning. There's this pic of the Heat Lamp Bulb on after the HID's out too.
I'll start a Grow Journal for this Freezer. Maybe tonight. 
There was accusations made by these two about Mary Parker (the Royal Kush in sig link) I'll check it out in the morning. GB, told ya patience on this one
Daniels


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 2, 2010)

heck yea daniel good to c some ladies in there.. all smoke to that brother  
make t hat 2 times giants lost tonight


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's the new journal 
*FrigiDare 2 Indica's Infrared Spectrum Trial
*check it out all*
Daniels
*


----------



## gumball (Oct 2, 2010)

looks great daniels! yes, patience is key. you should try the gradual transition into flower like riddleme and I do. i actually thought you did it too, but you do a lot of stuff still. i know that bagseed of mine showed preflowers at 14/10 transitioning from 16/8 at 30 minute increments. i am sure you know yours are female though so no biggy there


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 2, 2010)

gumball said:


> looks great daniels! yes, patience is key. you should try the gradual transition into flower like riddleme and I do. i actually thought you did it too, but you do a lot of stuff still. i know that bagseed of mine showed preflowers at 14/10 transitioning from 16/8 at 30 minute increments. i am sure you know yours are female though so no biggy there


I was planning something else actually. Have the IR once or twice during Dark time, like Ed. Rosenthal talks about. Problem is that I can't have 6" of veg growth then Flower.or buds will be too close to IR and CMH. Adapt as we go, huh.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 2, 2010)

I added this yesterday too. Might help stream line air above and obviously aid in reflection. It's Velcro'd in. The Temp Remote Sensors are working. It picked up #3 as the same the fridge uses for amb. garage too.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 6, 2010)

I labeled the Ballasts and connected the drain hose for an Oops.
Daniels
View attachment 1196530


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 6, 2010)

nice bro. ok so little comfused but is the ehat lamo just for heat? if not how are you using it, with the other lights for lights on or what?

later man


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 6, 2010)

My Grow Journal has how the Heat Lamp will put off Infrared and it's use. It's *FrigiDare 2 Indica's Infrared Spectrum Trial *in my sig links. If you have more ?'s let me know here or there.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 6, 2010)

Check out my Buddy's Top-feed Eb & Floe system with an A.F. 
*Auto berry grow thread. 2nd grow. 1st in a grow tent!!!
*One of you guys might be able to help. I don't know much about Hydroponics.Daniels*
*


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 8, 2010)

I got something figured out to 'make it rain'. My veg pot and my flowering pot on them. I used a jigsaw to cut a shelf for two 5 gal. buckets to drain through. The center bar "just" fits so it can't slide off. A pic of my helper Cash too.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Oct 8, 2010)

Cash looks stoned!! Great idea! So you pull them out each. Time and set them there?


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 8, 2010)

gumball said:


> Cash looks stoned!! Great idea! So you pull them out each. Time and set them there?


He usually looks more stoned. Kinda just absorbs it from me, I guess. You got it. Pull to here, 'Rain', drain, put home and dump the waste water. I'm thinking a pot in between these for flowering.


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 15, 2010)

The build journal picks up again.
I decided to change up the main flowering chamber. 
I'll make a new hood and run the 400W CMH in there instead of the dual 150W HPS's. I will add a 250W CMH to the veg table instead of the 400W. 
So I have the load center with fan and timer already to go for the 250W HPS kit. I have the Mogul socket too. I decided yesterday on the switch up, but typing this out has cemented the plan.
I have something new to add to this hood so stay tuned.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 15, 2010)

Bulb ordered.
https://www.lightingsupply.com/CDM250S50-HOR-4K-ALTO.aspx


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 16, 2010)

Ballast ordered
http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=45719


----------



## n00bGrower (Nov 25, 2010)

That freezer setup looks sweet! how do you handle the temps in there? My freezer conversion was only using 3 (4 max) CFLs at one time and the temps were usually way to high. I can't imagine how your running HID's in there! One thing I did recently was jigsaw around the perimeter of the door shelving off the door of my freezer and removed the whole thing. I attached some plywood to a few horizontal wood slats I screwed into the door and covered it with reflective flashing... Added a ton of space and now the whole front (inside part of the door) isn't screwing up the light and air flow.

View attachment 1289307

Your freezers got me to get my ass in gear getting my freezer back up.... Thanks for the inspiration dude!


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 25, 2010)

Quick answer is air flow. Fridge has a Cool Tube with separate air flow for it's 150W CMH so it was easier. Intake low sucks cold air from the concrete too. Glad to help if I can. I love to hear I inspire someone. Most issues for one of these is in this build journal.
Daniels


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 6, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/390390-howzers-cabinet-extravaganza-no-clowns.html


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 8, 2010)

I got the Remote Ballast with Timer done for my 250W CMH for my Veg Table. I added something new to this one. I added a 110v female plug after the Timer. Now I can run a Cfl for the area where I start seeds or clone off the 18/6 or 20/4. Is the Cap touching the ballast OK (just barely)? I'm pretty sure that's safe.
I mounted it outside of the main room in my clone & work area. I used a 9v Power supply with plenty of Amp. The 12v supplies were all too big or over kill (like 1.3a to a .18a fan). It's a green fan to keep the ballast cool, I'll add the stickers later when I re-wire the 400W CMH I veg with to my flowering chamber. My next project is the hood for that chamber.
Daniels


----------



## cowboylogic (Dec 9, 2010)

Touching should not be an issue but to be on the safe side I would at least slip a piece of cardboard(like from the back of a notebook)inbetween them. Ballast do vibrate and you dont to wear any holes in either of thier cases. Old innertubes cut into strips works well also.
Keeping a baked chicken warm under that CFL? LOL I use them too! I really like the little single ones you get from Cracker Barrel. Just right for popping one or two beans. Guess you could squeeze three pellets into one. Keep up the great work Bro.



Happy Trails


----------



## vover (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you! This picture is very helpful!
__________________
keno


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 12, 2010)

I got the new hood made for my Main Flowering chamber. A 400W CMH goes in here. It's a 4" 90 degree to a 4" to 6" reducer. A 8" two foot tube. Once I get it hung you'll see how I made it better. The 4" will go to a 120mm exhaust fan.
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 14, 2010)

Whew!! I'm caught up on this thread. I hate reading the last page of a book so I had to pick up where I left off back in August! Daniels you do brilliant work and just love reading the things you do to inspire me! 

What sucks is by reading through this I've opened up 4 new tabs with new threads I also want to read! I've got a lot of reading to do!


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 14, 2010)

Glad you got caught up. I'm like that for books and threads. Wow lot happened since Aug. Check out my new Purple Rain in my sig link *Well Here Goes Again *


----------



## crunkyeah (Dec 15, 2010)

I like your reflector hood, good job.

What kinda material is it made from? I've been looking for something like that in an aluminum form.

Thanks 

P.S. Can't wait to see that CMH in action!


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 15, 2010)

crunkyeah said:


> I like your reflector hood, good job.
> 
> What kinda material is it made from? I've been looking for something like that in an aluminum form.
> 
> ...


It's galvanized steel or tin. In the HVAC section. Stuff works good. Install coming soon.


----------



## crunkyeah (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah it sure looks like reflectivity is going to be about as good as it gets with that! I'll be watching.


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 15, 2010)

Some Bitches been mis-behaving so new hood is going in, Pics later. 
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 16, 2010)

I removed the dual HPS hood, and got new one in. I left the heavier gauge wire that ran to it's ballast. I wired that the exact same black/white to ballast. I changed the bulb to the new socket in new hood. Flip it at the timer and buzzing but no light firing. WTF 
I look it over twice and dbl. checked that it was wired the same. I'll re-look at it in the morning, just frustrating. A friend is sending me a ballast kit so if it's worst case I'll just make a new ballast box. No Timer needed as it off a 240v Timer.
I took that ballast box out to re-use later. I changed the wire going to the vegetable table to the new ballast box. New 250W CMH worked right.
Daniels
View attachment 1328092


----------



## gumball (Dec 16, 2010)

there is something missing under that light, what is it  it will come to me sometime


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 16, 2010)

gumball said:


> there is something missing under that light, what is it  it will come to me sometime


The bulb was in after pic was taken, but I think you mean it's missing some Purple Rain. This hood should work right being ducted to the Super 120mm. I'm adding supports to widen it today too.


----------



## gumball (Dec 16, 2010)

That's what it is, purple rain!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 16, 2010)

I got the Hood done. What's an Advanced Medicinal Appliance without coat hangers & Foil Tape? I used two bent to hold it open with Duct Tape to make the 90 angle held to the side. I used some Foil Tape to make it look clean. 
I just re-started it to see if temps will work. I have the passive intake I could add a fan to if needed. I just got a Christmas fan in the mail from a good friend today that would work perfect if needed.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 16, 2010)

looks great daniels, cant wait to hear the report on temps!!


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks good. I think the foil tape is actually providing more than aesthetics. With all the heat hitting that reflector, it will be no time soon before that duck/duct tape would fail. But the aluminum tape would tear due to the force and sharp edges of the hangers. Just like my panda film reinforcement: duck tape for reinforcement and aluminum tape for holding power.


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 16, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Looks good. I think the foil tape is actually providing more than aesthetics. With all the heat hitting that reflector, it will be no time soon before that duck/duct tape would fail. But the aluminum tape would tear due to the force and sharp edges of the hangers. Just like my panda film reinforcement: duck tape for reinforcement and aluminum tape for holding power.


Great way to explain how it helps. Knew that, & have been using it that way, just kinda got lazy on the explanation. Thanks. It's no Curtain w/ Velcro (Very nice BTW)

Temps held well. Well enough to give it a run in the morning. I up-canned 3 of these 6 Purple Rain. Update and pics there soon.
Daniels


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 17, 2010)

They are gonna blow the hell up now my friend!


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 19, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I got the Hood done. What's an Advanced Medicinal Appliance without coat hangers & Foil Tape? I used two bent to hold it open with Duct Tape to make the 90 angle held to the side. I used some Foil Tape to make it look clean.
> I just re-started it to see if temps will work. I have the passive intake I could add a fan to if needed. I just got a Christmas fan in the mail from a good friend today that would work perfect if needed.
> Daniels
> View attachment 1329315View attachment 1329313View attachment 1329311View attachment 1329310View attachment 1329312


Ha I did the same thing with that tape on a homemade hood too. Nice n green plants, BTW . Thanks for the CMH advice, I yanked that 150w out of the garage and now PK has a nice little home .


----------



## cowboylogic (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks great Dan. Clean and tidy chamber. Very nice...........


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 23, 2010)

cowboylogic said:


> Looks great Dan. Clean and tidy chamber. Very nice...........


I got it ready to re-load Hitting 12/12 today.

Next little mod coming is active intake with a 120mm AC Fan with 85 Cfm. Most likely full 24 hrs. I need to mount with a foam strip to eliminate a possible vibration problem later. I can't use the PVC set up I often use as it would be too fat. This will work great to eliminate the wiring from the Power Supply. AC fan is great here. Thanks for that Christmas present.

On these Fridge/Freezer's they are working with these Fan driven temp. thermo. heaters. I think both flipped on together yesterday to flip the breaker. Tells me I'm nearing that limit. I'll be able to use the Fridge after the Holidays. The solution is un-plug the real extra fridge in there. It's being used for food for Christmas. The H.G. says I can after the weekend so in time for 3 clones then the SS.
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Daniels,

Can you give me a 411 on the metal boxes you used to mount your ballasts in. Where did you find them, how much and do you have any pics of the inside? I need to start cleaning things up a bit.


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 23, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> Hey Daniels,
> 
> Can you give me a 411 on the metal boxes you used to mount your ballasts in. Where did you find them, how much and do you have any pics of the inside? I need to start cleaning things up a bit.


It's all here.
*DIY Remote Ballast and Timer*



But quick one is the Load Center I gut. $16 at my Lowes 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_36242-296-HO...ductId=3134331
and here's a pic. Just ask away if you need to.
Daniels


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 23, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> It's all here.
> *DIY Remote Ballast and Timer*
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to figure out how you oriented the coil. My 400w ballast is just over 4" wide so I'm not sure it would fit. The depth says 3.19 in on the Lowes site. Is that the case? Otherwise I'm gonna need to find a bigger enclosure. Some of those NEMA enclosures are $40! $17 is more what I'm after!


----------



## gumball (Dec 23, 2010)

you can also use a large computer power supply. mount it with the fan pointing down, bottom against surface. put fan on outside of the actual power supply instead of inside so the ballast components will sit flat.


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 23, 2010)

jsgamber said:


> I was trying to figure out how you oriented the coil. My 400w ballast is just over 4" wide so I'm not sure it would fit. The depth says 3.19 in on the Lowes site. Is that the case? Otherwise I'm gonna need to find a bigger enclosure. Some of those NEMA enclosures are $40! $17 is more what I'm after!


Fitting the 250W was tight. I never tried a 400W yet. I just threw a tape on it and it's barely under 4" with the cover on so inside depth could be that, but I'd think more than 3.2. I'd try a salvage yard, or recycling center for something that seems better. Maybe a huge breaker box, or a Main line switch. That was my plan when I did a 400W. I see big electrical boxes when I go looking for shit there.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 24, 2010)

an old army ammo can would probably work too. or even a whole computer case, and you could put several ballast in one computer case and screw the whole case to the back of your cabinet.


----------



## cowboylogic (Dec 28, 2010)

gumball said:


> an old army ammo can would probably work too. or even a whole computer case, and you could put several ballast in one computer case and screw the whole case to the back of your cabinet.


You have no idea how many hippies back in the day used ammo can ballasts! I saw more than my share.......LOL


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 28, 2010)

cowboylogic said:


> You have no idea how many hippies back in the day used ammo can ballasts! I saw more than my share.......LOL


Lol. I HAVE an ammo case ballast


----------



## n00bGrower (Dec 28, 2010)

As for the intake fan, try this... http://www.acoustiproducts.com/en/acoustifan_dustproof.asp

I just put one in my freezer convert with the noise proof gasket add-on and the thing is super quiet.... You can't even hear it running!


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 29, 2010)

cowboylogic said:


> You have no idea how many hippies back in the day used ammo can ballasts! I saw more than my share.......LOL


The Irony Guys. I have one, I was asking a couple buddies if either wanted it. Then I was gonna just drop it off at the Recycling Center to another buddy who gives me these Appliances. He'll get me all I want. I just return the extra stuff I don't use.
I got a 400W HPS ballast kit today from a different friend that had an extra. I want to get ready in case my 240v 400W that is running my CMH takes a dump. I have no idea how old it is. I used it 10 yrs. ago then stored it till a year ago. Now I can be ready.



HowzerMD said:


> Lol. I HAVE an ammo case ballast


Just comedy, huh. Can you post a pic of yours to give me an idea or two?



n00bGrower said:


> As for the intake fan, try this... http://www.acoustiproducts.com/en/acoustifan_dustproof.asp
> 
> I just put one in my freezer convert with the noise proof gasket add-on and the thing is super quiet.... You can't even hear it running!


Sure does look quiet. I didn't look up $$$ yet, but only 56 CFM would have a different use. These are 134 CFM
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 29, 2010)

I named #3-A after my best friend Mayhem. He's at Club Fed for another 9 or 10 Months.
I made this box to let it finish getting me pollen. This was fast and with stuff I had on hand. It's a 20W Cfl on the 12/12 with NO FANS. I put parchment paper in the bottom after wiping it clean. I made it's Jimmy Hat for when it lets loose.
Light were out and it's in the laundry room so more pics tomorrow.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Dec 29, 2010)

just give him some air, some that is. let him suffocate for the most part till he blows his load!!!


----------



## bigman4270 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey D, like the daddy box. Need to put something like that together for down the road. Not gonna mess with em for awhile but definately plan too.

What do ya think about the vitamin D? Just had my Physical nad the Doc recomended I start taking it myself. 

Peace

Big


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 29, 2010)

gumball said:


> just give him some air, some that is. let him suffocate for the most part till he blows his load!!!


He'll get a bit when I check him a couple times to check if temps are OK, but I'm confident in 1 20W never raising it too much from 2' away. I made him a new Jimmy Hat. Think of how old that is?



bigman4270 said:


> Hey D, like the daddy box. Need to put something like that together for down the road. Not gonna mess with em for awhile but definitely plan too.
> 
> What do ya think about the vitamin D? Just had my Physical and the Doc recommended I start taking it myself.
> 
> ...


Real cheap for it's job. My doc has me taking the Vit. D. It's good for M.S. Since I can't get sun shine till April/May I better listen to him.

Here's a couple pics of it in action.
Daniels


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll have a use for the sucker soon, so I'll definitely post pictures when I take it out. It's very simple though. Just a matter of drilling some holes to mount your stuff inside and wire it up as usual plus a few larger holes for ventilation(unless you'll add your usual axial fan, then factor that in). There's a 150w in there, I'm not sure if a much larger wattage ballast kit would fit. There are a few sizes out there. The whole thing is perfect as it is for a ballast housing. Durable and accessable, easy and cheap to find.


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 29, 2010)

gumball said:


> just give him some air, some that is. let him suffocate for the most part till he blows his load!!!


Asphyxiation fetish is no longer a human only thing. lol.


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 29, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> I'll have a use for the sucker soon, so I'll definitely post pictures when I take it out. It's very simple though. Just a matter of drilling some holes to mount your stuff inside and wire it up as usual plus a few larger holes for ventilation(unless you'll add your usual axial fan, then factor that in). There's a 150w in there, I'm not sure if a much larger wattage ballast kit would fit. There are a few sizes out there. The whole thing is perfect as it is for a ballast housing. Durable and accessible, easy and cheap to find.


I have a rough plan just need to get started. Just wanted to see yours. No biggie, whenever you get it out.


----------



## jsgamber (Dec 30, 2010)

What is that on top of the parchment paper? Marijuana PORN? That should get him all hot and randy. A pot plant with blue balls!


----------



## bird mcbride (Dec 30, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I removed the dual HPS hood, and got new one in. I left the heavier gauge wire that ran to it's ballast. I wired that the exact same black/white to ballast. I changed the bulb to the new socket in new hood. Flip it at the timer and buzzing but no light firing. WTF
> I look it over twice and dbl. checked that it was wired the same. I'll re-look at it in the morning, just frustrating. A friend is sending me a ballast kit so if it's worst case I'll just make a new ballast box. No Timer needed as it off a 240v Timer.
> I took that ballast box out to re-use later. I changed the wire going to the vegetable table to the new ballast box. New 250W CMH worked right.
> Daniels
> View attachment 1328092View attachment 1328103


When I build a ghetto hood I resort to throw away aluminum baking pans for turkeys and stuff.


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 30, 2010)

bird mcbride said:


> When I build a ghetto hood I resort to throw away aluminum baking pans for turkeys and stuff.


Lol I always just seem to have sheet metal laying around.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 23, 2011)

My procrastinating ass finally bucked up and re-wired my old dual 150W HPS Ballast Box. It was too tight to fit the power supply for the fan inside and the timer was unreliable. 
So I put a new timer in, added the power supply & cleaned everything. I cleaned it with Goof Off too so it removed any stickiness. I also added a 110v female plug to the timer/ballast to power the other ballast if needed.. Then labeled it HPS.
I made another Ballast Box from a piece of hardware a friend gave me. BTW Thanks.
I cut the hole for the fan, drilled holes for it. I added a power supply for the fan. 3 knockouts opposite of fan handles airflow. I also added a green LED for the front. I put the HPS letters then used the X in the center with the LED. I was out of H's cause of all my CMH labeling. You can use 3 *I*'s if you're baked and determined.
Daniels
View attachment 1399050View attachment 1399051


----------



## gumball (Jan 24, 2011)

brilliant  looks great


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 24, 2011)

You probably work like me. I have a garage with 12 feet of workbench space and I still gather up my work and move into the house in front of the TV. Drives my wife crazy!!


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 24, 2011)

jsgamber said:


> You probably work like me. I have a garage with 12 feet of workbench space and I still gather up my work and move into the house in front of the TV. Drives my wife crazy!!


If only you knew how true that one is. My whole bench is good for tools, parts, & clutter. I had dozens of nuts and screws & wire nuts around the TV for 2 days. Got shit from the sis and the H.G.
I still have a 220v 400W HPS Ammo Ballast Box to make next. Better let them vac first.
Daniels


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 26, 2011)

They got the vacuuming done. 
If you follow my thread *Well Here Goes Again *you've seen I've run out of room so I ordered this 3 x 3 grow tent. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390258658640
So instead of making the Ammo box wired for 220v I'll wire it to 110v to use for this tent. I have a 400W HPS bulb to use for now. I was thinking of how I could add a fan then remembered a comp fan with a metal plate. I dug it out from the box of fans to see if it would work. Look at how it fit with no work. I took it apart to clean it and make airflow in. It fit perfect. I have to finish wiring it when I go to Lowes for some parts for the hood I'll make.
Daniels


----------



## gumball (Jan 26, 2011)

that looks great buddy


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 26, 2011)

gumball said:


> that looks great buddy


You had to see me getting a fan in there.


----------



## gumball (Jan 26, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> You had to see me getting a fan in there.


and it fit so good too, priceless!! that actually looked like a part I ripped out of my server case, i had to do a double take!!!!


----------



## jsgamber (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks Good Daniels! I just got my new 400w ballast kit and 400w CMH bulb in the mail today!  Gotta love the big brown truck!!


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 28, 2011)

Very clean Dan. 400 will be sweet for that size tent. Cant wait to see it in action...


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 29, 2011)

cowboylogic said:


> Very clean Dan. 400 will be sweet for that size tent. Can't wait to see it in action...


I got it set up. Just hope the exhaust fan will work good enough. I'll get more pics tomorrow. Plants go in the morning.
Daniels
View attachment 1411356View attachment 1411355View attachment 1411354


----------



## Illumination (Jan 30, 2011)

you my friend are amazing!!

Namaste'


----------



## gumball (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks nice and clean!! just missing a little green, but I am sure that has changed by now!


----------



## bigman4270 (Jan 30, 2011)

You my friend are going to be one busy guy! And I thought I had allot going on.LOL

Peace

Big


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 30, 2011)

Illumination said:


> you my friend are amazing!!
> 
> Namaste'


Thx, havin' fun.



gumball said:


> Looks nice and clean!! just missing a little green, but I am sure that has changed by now!


Fixed now.



bigman4270 said:


> You my friend are going to be one busy guy! And I thought I had allot going on.LOL
> 
> Peace
> 
> Big


Tents filled now rain on the SS in Freezer, cleaning veg table, then transplant SS clones so yep, busy.
I'll try to do a proper DIY on the Hood later.
Daniels
View attachment 1413009


----------



## gumball (Jan 30, 2011)

new real estate  how tall is it, 6'?


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 30, 2011)

gumball said:


> new real estate  how tall is it, 6'?


Real estate is hot 'round here. Always a hot young lady who needs an apartment for a few months. BTW 79" tall.
Daniels


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jan 31, 2011)

man your innovations never cease to amaze me. can't wait til i get a house and can start making stuff instead of buying it all. will deff be looking back to this thread for help

peace


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 21, 2011)

DANIELS. I came back. With a neat little grow space.  new thread, find it through my prof.


----------



## Danielsgb (Jan 24, 2012)

*Give Dr. Paul a $4.20 donation to show your support leading up to April 20th.*


*The $4.20 on 4/20 Movement for Ron Paul


**The 420 Message*

Cool sites about sending a message to politicians who support legalizing Cannabis.
For the price of a Big Mac, it can make a difference.
Daniels


The 420 Message Statistically it is reported that there are 30 million people in the United States that use Marijuana, which is approximately 10% of the population. It is however approx. 36% of the total votes cast in the 2008 Presidential Election. It screams the question, Why is Marijuana still illegal in the USA? 

Because these 30 million people have simply never united to make their voices heard. The 420 Message is a movement started to do just that. It is designed to very simply send a strong message to ALL Politicians that the time has come to actually make a change that matters. This is not about making it legal for a bunch of stoners to get high. It is about building a positive future in the United States and creating new jobs, even new industries. Are you aware that the US has spent 14 Billion Dollars importing Hemp from Canada? That the first car built by Henry Ford had a body made from Hemp (stronger than fiberglass) and that it ran on Hemp Oil (bio-fuel)? That Hemp can be used to make paper & clothing. There are over 100 known positive uses of Marijuana/Hemp beyond the positive medical uses, it is time that this taxpayers money pit be abolished once and for all. 

The war on drugs has failed and there is absolutly no sound reason why Marijuana is listed as a schedule 1 drug. All that needs to happen to make a positive change is to change the schedule rating. And yet here we are in what some believe to be the best Country on Earth with our Courts and Prisons swelling to the bursting point over what is very clearly a victimless crime. Taxpayer Dollars wasted every day over a plant that could actually help us out of our current economic stress. 

How can we help you ask? The 420 Message is a very simple movement, all you need to do is Donate $4.20 to Politicians of YOUR choice on 4-20-2012. Want to Donate more? Do so in 420 increments, $4.20, $42.00, $420.00, etc. If each of the statistically mentioned 30 million Marijuana users donated just $4.20 it would equal $126 Million Dollars. That is a Message that the Politicians will understand. Even better would be to donate $4.20 every week from now till April and even beyond if you are so inclined to do so? Simple actually, you'd only be giving up say a BigMac once a week. 

Get involved, Ask the questions, Make YOUR Donations to Politicians that support Marijuana Legalization. In the current Presidential Election it is very clear that only one candidate supports this, Dr. Ron Paul. But The 420 Message is not trying to promote a single candidate and we believe that this should not be limited to just the Presidential Election. Rather it should extend to ALL elected Government Officials, National, State and even County. 

It is clearly time for a change and as one of the largest minorities in this great country, it is time for us to send the message. Make your voices heard, tell every one you know about the 420 Message, spread the word, make the donation, tell the Politicians how YOU feel !!! 

*It does not take a majority to prevail... but rather an irate, tireless minority, keen on setting brushfires of freedom in the minds of men.
Samuel Adams*

[video=youtube;xEEy1gLjWOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=xEEy1gLjWOo[/video]
[video=youtube;R-wTcdey6C8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-wTcdey6C8&amp;feature=mfu_in_order&amp;list=UL[/video]


----------

